# Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

Der Nachfolger von Probino ist im Netz:

w*w.probenzauber.de

Aber der ist auch noch da:

w*w.probino.de

Das Impressum kann man sich schenken !

_Links deaktiviert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#14
normalerweise würden solche URLs gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (18 Januar 2006)

Im Gegensatz zu den SMS-Verträgen liegt das Problem hier (jedenfalls nach derzeitiger Werbegestaltung der Hauptseite, wenn man sie als .de-Adresse eintippt) *nicht darin, dass die Verbraucher u.U. ungewollt eine vertragliche Bindung eingehen.* Denn auf den Abschluss eines Vertrages wird (neben dem üblichen "Runterscrolltext") auch sichtbar neben dem "AGB-Häkchen" hingewiesen (siehe auch Screenshot):



> Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen und beauftrage Probenzauber, jeden Monat die besten Gutscheine und Produktproben für mich zu bestellen. Ich verpflichte mich zu einem Zweijahres-Abonnement der Firma Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH. Hierfür zahle ich sieben Euro monatlich: Im Gegenzug erhalte ich Produktproben und kann Preise wie zum Beispiel Autos oder Reisen gewinnen.



*Die Verbraucher sollten aber prüfen, ihnen die versprochene Leistung des Anbieters 168,00 EUR für 2 Jahre wert ist. *Die AGBs sagen zur Leistung:



> *§ 3 Vertragsleistungen*
> 
> (1) Durch den Vertrag verpflichtet sich der Dienstleister, den Kunden mit
> dessen Daten für die Teilnahme an von dem Dienstleister ausgesuchten Produkt Proben und Gutscheinen zu registrieren oder dem Kunden per E-mail von Kostenlosen /Gratis Angeboten per Mail zu Informieren.
> ...



*NACHTRAG: Anders sieht es jedoch aus, wenn man sich nicht über die .de-Startseite angemeldet hat, sondern über eine (z.B. über Google erreichbare) anders gestaltete Unterseite, siehe hier.*


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2006)

> *§ 3 Vertragsleistungen*
> .....
> 
> (2) *Ein Anspruch des Kunden zur Teilnahme an einer bestimmten
> Gutschein/Produkt Proben Aktion besteht nicht. *


zu gut deutsch, es ist nicht mal sicher, ob die Katze im Sack noch lebt, die da verkauft wird...

cp


----------



## rolf76 (18 Januar 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nachfolger von Probino ist im Netz:


Unter "Kundeninfos" liest man auf der Seite von probenzauber u.a.:


> Klicken Sie auf diesen Button, so geben Sie gegenüber *proBino* eine verbindliche Erklärung über die kostenpflichtige Nutzung des Gewinnspielvermittlungsdienstes ab. Gleichzeitig akzeptieren Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die Sie an dieser Stelle noch einmal einsehen können, und willigen in die erforderliche Übermittlung Ihrer Daten an Gewinnspielanbieter ein, an deren Gewinnspielen Sie über uns vermittelt teilnehmen. Gleichzeitig akzeptieren Sie unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die Sie an dieser Stelle noch einmal einsehen können, und willigen in die erforderliche Übermittlung Ihrer Daten an Gewinnspielanbieter ein, an deren Gewinnspielen Sie über uns vermittelt teilnehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

*Probenzauber*

Ob der Firma Henkel eigentlich bekannt ist, dass ihr Produkt "Persil" auf der Anmeldemaske von Probenzauber in der rechten oberen Ecke abgebildet ist??


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2006)

Die Layouts der beiden Seiten sind von faszinierender Ähnlichkeit, Farben und Anordnung der 
Bildemente (einige fast identisch),  Abweichungen nur im Detail...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Die Layouts sind so faszinierend wie ihre "Erfinder". 

Mal sehen, wann der "ProBino" aus den Kundeninformationen verschwindet. Eigentlich können sie uns dankbar sein für unsere Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## rolf76 (18 Januar 2006)

Jedenfalls kann der Verbraucher den Hintergrund von probino (wurde offenbar Mitte Dezember vom Betreiber von probenzauber übernommen) bei seiner Entscheidung berücksichtigen, aktuell z.B.
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73315-probino-und-firstload-250000-euromaulkorb.html und allgemeiner:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73013-probino-vom-rechnungsbazillus-in-deutschen.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

*Re: Probenzauber*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Ob der Firma Henkel eigentlich bekannt ist, dass ihr Produkt "Persil" auf der Anmeldemaske von Probenzauber in der rechten oberen Ecke abgebildet ist??


Frag doch mal nach


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Gute Idee. Mach ich doch gleich !


----------



## Antidialer (18 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> zu gut deutsch, es ist nicht mal sicher, ob die Katze im Sack noch lebt, die da verkauft wird...
> cp



Meiner Ansicht nach ist nicht mal sicher, ob in dem Sack überhaupt eine Katze ist.

Unter dem Strich haben alle diese Dienste das gleiche Problem. Wie verhindern sie den Missbrauch ihrer Systeme und sorgen dafür, das niemand aus Spaß oder Ärger andere Personen in die Systeme einträgt?

Ich schlage mich aktuell mit Profiwin rum, weil irgend ein Scherzbold bei denen meine Daten eingegeben hat und der Anbieter nicht einmal die einfachsten Vorkerhrung zur Verifikation der Daten trifft.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage mich aktuell mit Profiwin rum, weil irgend ein Scherzbold bei denen meine Daten eingegeben hat und der Anbieter nicht einmal die einfachsten Vorkerhrung zur Verifikation der Daten trifft.



Henryk M. Broder hat bei einem ähnlichen Unternehmen recht aggressiv (meines Erachtens mit gutem Grund) geantwortet und nach einigen Schreiben  hatte er dann Ruhe.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2006)

Ob das bei jedem funktioniert , weiß ich nicht, aber hier der Link 


http://www.henryk-broder.de/tagebuch/winwin.html

cp


----------



## stieglitz (18 Januar 2006)

Ja hier:
http://www.henryk-broder.de/tagebuch/winwin.html
und der Link geht sogar noch.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee. Mach ich doch gleich !





			
				Henkel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist zurzeit nicht bekannt, dass Henkel mit dieser Seite zusammengearbeitet hat.
> Mit einer abschließenden Antwort melde ich mich, sobald ich intern
> Rücksprache halten konnte.


 Na, da warte ich doch gespannt, hihihi...


----------



## Antidialer (18 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, bei mir genügt 1 Schreiben an das Inkassobüro, dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Wir werden nun umgehend dafür sorgen, dass Persil nicht länger auf dieser Homepage abgebildet wird. Ihnen deshalb herzlichen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und Ihre engagierte Nachfrage.


Endlich mal eine Düsseldorfer Firma mit Stil... Dass es das in dieser Stadt gibt...


:respekt:


----------



## rolf76 (19 Januar 2006)

*Unterschiedlich gestaltete Anmeldeseiten*

Zu einer von der Startseite abweichenden Unterseite von Probenzauber gelangt man, wenn man bei Google nach "kostenlos" sucht und die auf der Ergebnisseite platzierte Werbung von probenzauber (siehe screenshot) anklickt.


> Gratisproben *kostenlos* abstauben. Jetzt schnell anmelden. Mein Tipp!


Der bei Google geschaltete Link führt allerdings nicht auf die Startseite von probenzauber, sondern auf eine Unterseite mit der Endung _/?log=12_, die von der weiter oben geposteten Startseite abweicht, insbesondere ist der Text neben dem "AGB"-Häkchen ist deutlich kürzer als auf der Startseite (vgl. hier):


> Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen und beauftrage Probenzauber, jeden Monat die besten Gutscheine und Produktproben für mich zu bestellen.



*Doppelter Irrtum bei Verbrauchern denkbar*

Infolge der Google-Werbung fett hervorgehobenen Hinweises "Gratisproben *kostenlos* abstauben" und der Gestaltung der probenzauber-Unterseite könnten Verbraucher bei ihrer Anmeldung irrtümlich davon ausgehen, dass für sie keine Kosten entstehen. 

Wenn dann überraschend die Rechnung kommt, werden die betroffenen Verbraucher auf der probenzauber-Startseite nachschauen, ob sie bei ihrer Anmeldung etwas übersehen haben. Da auf der Startseite dann nicht der oben dargestellte verkürzte Text nebem dem "AGB-Häkchen" erscheint, sondern der erweiterte Text 





> Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen und beauftrage Probenzauber, jeden Monat die besten Gutscheine und Produktproben für mich zu bestellen. Ich verpflichte mich zu einem Zweijahres-Abonnement der Firma Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH. Hierfür zahle ich sieben Euro monatlich: Im Gegenzug erhalte ich Produktproben und kann Preise wie zum Beispiel Autos oder Reisen gewinnen.


, könnten die betroffenen Verbraucher erneut einem Irrtum erliegen. Sie dürften annehmen, dass sie bei der Anmeldung diesen erweiterten Text überlesen haben und davon ausgehen, dass sie sich nicht vom Vertrag lösen können.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

"Probenzauber" ist inzwischen der Forderung von Henkel nachgekommen und hat den Schriftzug "PERSIL" auf der Anmeldemaske entfernt.

Die Post zum Briefkasten nach Dubai und zurück nach Wien war doch diesmal offensichlich schneller !


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2006)

...oder der Betreiber hat offen zugängliche Hinweise (z. B. in Foren) ernst genommen.

Wieso eigentlich Dubai? Probenzauber sollte nicht Probenexpress verwechselt werden - das jeweilige Impressum gibt unterschiedliche Betreiber aus.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

vielleicht deswegen:

w*w.flirtwolke.de/agb.php
w*w.probenzauber.de/impressum.php

man "wohnt" ja nahe beieinander


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2006)

Ahhhh, o.K.!



			
				Flirtwolke.de schrieb:
			
		

> FlirtWolke.de
> Mariahilfer Straße 103/1/30
> 1060 Wien
> Österreich
> ...





			
				Probenzauber.de schrieb:
			
		

> Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH
> Mariahilferstraße 103/1/25
> 1060 Wien
> Austria
> ...



Kleine Unterschiede sind da aber schon zu erkennen. Was mich in dem Zusammenhang interessiert: _wofür steht die 30 bzw. 25 hinter der Hausnummer im I. Stock des Anwesen? Ist das eine Appartementbezeichnung oder die Schließkastennummer?
_


----------



## News (22 Januar 2006)

Das ist wohl die Appartement-Türbezeichnung, wenn man sich die Adress-Schreibweise anderer Mieter im selben Haus anschaut. Etwa  so hier bei Google. (Anm.: Diese Treffer haben ansonsten nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun).


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

F. V. Zusendeadresse: F. V. 1060 Wien - Mariahilfer
Straße 105/1/*19* Geburtsdatum: xx.xx.xx Telefon: +43/1/290863x ...

gibt wohl noch mehrere "Appartments" in diesem Haus!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

also, ich bin aus wien, bei uns ist das so geregelt mit den adressen:

erste nummer ist die adresse, die zweite nummer ist die stiege, also das treppenhaus oder die eingangsnummer des hauses, die dritte nummer ist die etage oder wohnung, die vierte nummer ist die wohnung.

xy 28/4 heißt z.B. Straße xy, Hausnummer 28, Wohnung 4
xy 28/4/3 heißt z.B. Straße xy, Stiege 4, Wohnung 3
xy 28/4/3/27 heißt z.B. Straße xy, Stiege 4, Etage 3, Wohnung 27

bei manchen Adressen ist vor der Straße noch eine 2 stellige Zahl zwischen 01 und 23 angegeben, das ist die Nummer des Bezirkes in dem sich die Straße befindet. Man kann auch anhand der Postleitzahl herausfinden in welchem Bezirk die Straße oder Adresse sich befindet. Die Postleitzahl ist 4-stellig, die 1. stelle gibt an welchen bereich, für wien steht da 1, die 2. und 3. ziffer stehen für den Bezirk in wien, die 4. stelle steht für einen unterberich des bezirkes, wird aber normalerweise mit 0 angegeben weil das nur für bestimmte zuteilungen wichtig ist, z.b. für postämter.

die beiden adressen befinden sich also im gleichen haus und im gleichen flügel des gebäudes, sie sind vermutlich nur in verschiedenen stockwerken des selben gebäudes, oder aber einfach gesagt sie sind nachbarn, was in bürogebäuden nicht unüblich ist. wir haben hier manchmal 100 und mehr büros unter einer adresse, nur getrennt durch die stiegennummer oder etagennummer oder aber büronummer.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

IMMOBILIENMAKLER WIEN IMMOBILIENMAKLER
Fxxxxxxxx DR REALITÄTEN. A-1060 WIEN, MARIAHILFER STRASSE 103 1 30 IMMOBILIENMAKLER.

und noch ein Appartment !


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Das Büro der Polnischen Fluglinien LOT in Wien findet sich in der
Mariahilferstraße* 103/1/25*
1070 Wien
Tel: (01) 96 10 885
Fax: (01) 96 10 887


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH
Mariahilferstraße *103/1/25*
1060 Wien
Austria


Geschäftsführung: C. M.
UstID Nummer: ATU62191700 

wohnen die zusammen mit LOT ??


----------



## Wembley (22 Januar 2006)

Wyatt Earp schrieb:
			
		

> Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH
> Mariahilferstraße *103/1/25*
> 1060 Wien
> Austria
> ...


Laut der Homepage des Flughafens Wien hat LOT eine  andere Adresse.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Dann hat wohl die Opulentia die früheren LOT-Räumlichkeiten übernommen und die Google-Seite war bereits etwas älter.

Die Opulentia hatte ja zuvor eine andere Anschrift (Hetzendorfer Str.??).


----------



## rolf76 (7 Februar 2006)

Probenzauber hat sich (und den abgebildeten Produkten) optisch ein völlig neues Gewand verpasst und wirbt jetzt mit dem Gesicht einer jungen Frau.

________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<


----------



## sascha (7 Februar 2006)

probenzauber schrieb:
			
		

> Livia M. aus Wien: Mein Postbote hat mich endlich entdeckt (...)



Kann ich mir vorstellen. Irgendwo musste die Rechnung über 84 Euro (sieben Euro monatlich bei jährlicher Abrechnung im Voraus und zwei Jahren Vertragsdauer) ja hin...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2006)

Google liefert per Werbung den Ableger 
gratisproduktproben.net und Gratis-Produktproben.net   mit identischer Startseite (probenzauber) 
praktischerweise in Florida registriert, die zweite Domain in Hamburg....

cp

PS: Nachfrage von Google 





> Meinten Sie: rabenzauber


----------



## rolf76 (7 Februar 2006)

Bei Google offensiv für teures Geld beworben (z.B. bei Eingabe des Suchworts probenzauber) wird vom Anbieter aber lieber eine textlich etwas abgespeckte Version der probenzauber-Seite. 

Über dem "Jetzt anmelden"-Button steht nur


> Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen und beauftrage Probenzauber, jeden Monat die besten Gutscheine und Produktproben für mich zu bestellen.


statt


> Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen und beauftrage Probenzauber, jeden Monat die besten Gutscheine und Produktproben für mich zu bestellen. Ich verpflichte mich zu einem Zweijahres-Abonnement der Firma Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH. Hierfür zahle ich sieben Euro monatlich: Im Gegenzug erhalte ich Produktproben und kann Preise wie zum Beispiel Autos oder Reisen gewinnen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Google offensiv für teures Geld beworben (z.B. bei Eingabe des Suchworts
> probenzauber) wird vom Anbieter aber lieber eine textlich etwas abgespeckte Version der probenzauber-Seite.


ob etwas teuer ist, hängt vom Blickwinkel ab.  1000 oder 10000 € erscheinen auf den ersten Blick teuer. 
Peilt man  10000 oder 100000€ als Einnahme an, sind das nur 10% des Umsatzes....
Die abgespeckte Textversion könnte was mit der non-EU-Domain zu tun haben...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

*Porbenzauber*

Hallo

Ich habe mich leider auf der Probenzauber-Seite angemeldet! Jetzt kam die Rechnung und ein Wiederruf ist zu spät!

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wie komme ich da wieder raus??

LG Nils

[email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## rolf76 (7 Februar 2006)

Wenn Du Dich anmeldest, kannst Du per PN Nachrichten empfangen oder im Profil Deine E-Mail-Adresse öffentlich machen.

Grundsätzlich darf Dir hier niemand individuellen Rechtsrat erteilen, solchen erhältst Du bei den Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwälten.

Was genau ist bei Dir passiert? Warum willst Du den Vertrag nicht mehr?

________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<


----------



## Nils1977 (7 Februar 2006)

Ich habe Probenzauber über google unter kostenlos gefunden und mich angemeldet. Wie andere schon oben beschrieben haben war dort nicht auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen dass es ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot ist! Als ich die Rechnung bekam war es für einen Wiederruf zu spät.


----------



## rolf76 (7 Februar 2006)

Du hast Dich also nicht auf so einer Seite angemeldet
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134279#134279

sondern auf so einer
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134517#134517

und bist über so eine Google-Werbung
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=4593 
 dorthin gelangt?
________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

ganz genau so war es!! Komme ich da irgendwie wieder raus?


----------



## Nils1977 (7 Februar 2006)

uups, hab wohl gerade vergessen mich einzuloggen 

genau so wie oben beschrieben war es!!!


----------



## rolf76 (7 Februar 2006)

Nils1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich die Rechnung bekam war es für einen Wiederruf zu spät.


Woher hast Du diese Information? 

Hast Du schon die "Grundlagen zu Online-Abos" durchgelesen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137363#137363

und dort insbesondere den Abschnitt zum Widerrufsrecht?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137897#137897


----------



## Nils1977 (7 Februar 2006)

ich glaube das habe ich schon gelesen! Ich hatte ein 14-tägiges Wiederrufsrecht. Angemeldet  habe ich mich am 21.01.06. Dir Rechnung bekam ich am 06.02.06! Daraufhin habe ich sofort auf die Mail geantwortet, dass ich daran kein Interesse habe. Dann kam heute die Meldung dass sie dem nicht Folge leisten können, da der Wiederruf bis zum 04.02.06 hätte eingehen müssen!


----------



## rolf76 (7 Februar 2006)

Nils1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ein 14-tägiges Wiederrufsrecht.


Hast Du auch schon nachgelesen, ab wann die 14tägige Widerrufsfrist läuft?


----------



## Nils1977 (7 Februar 2006)

Soweit ich weiß ab dem Moment, indem ich darüber informiert wurde, oder? Bewusst wurde ich mir darüber in dem Moment an dem ich die Rechnung bekam. Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob das nicht auch irgendwo kleingedruckt und versteckt stand! Oder ob ich sogar ne Bestätigungsmail bekommen habe. Ich habe mich den Tag bei verschiedenen kostenlosen Seiten angemeldet, einige schickten ne Bestätigung!


----------



## rolf76 (8 Februar 2006)

Hast Du alle E-Mails schon wieder gelöscht? Das ist doch noch gar nicht so lange her?

Vielleicht helfen Dir auch folgende grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu Online-Abos weiter:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138130#138130


> *Und was mache ich jetzt?*
> 
> Vertrag bestreiten (oder als Eltern nicht genehmigen), Widerruf, Kündigung, Anfechtung - wer sagt mir jetzt, was ich machen soll?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

hallo,

ich habe gerade mal im Ordner "gelöschte Objekte" nachgesehen, leider habe ich auch einen Bestätigungslink bekommen und darauf geklickt! Allerdings steht in dieser Bestätigungsmail nichts von einem Abo!
Außerdem war ich heute mal auf der Polizeiwache, dort sagte man mir dass ich da wohl nicht wieder raus komme! Ist wohl am besten wenn ich mich mal an die nächste Verbraucherzentrale wende!?

Verdammte sch..., ich werde nie wieder irgendetwas bestätigen ohne vorher die AGB's gelesen zu haben....


----------



## sascha (8 Februar 2006)

> Ist wohl am besten wenn ich mich mal an die nächste Verbraucherzentrale wende!?



In der Regel sind die VZ bei solchen zivilrechtlichen Spezialfällen der bessere Ansprechpartner als die nächste Polizeiinspektion.



> ich werde nie wieder irgendetwas bestätigen ohne vorher die AGB's gelesen zu haben



Wenn Du das aus der Sache mitnimmst, wird Dir in Zukunft so einiges an Ärger erspart bleiben...


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

Gewöhne Dir bei Gratis-Angeboten die Frage *warum?* an.

Niemand verschenkt ohne Grund etwas.


----------



## Nils1977 (9 Februar 2006)

Stimmt schon, egal ob ich da wieder raus komme oder ob ich bezahlen muss, egal ob ich dann Proben bekomme oder bei Gewinnspielen gewinne, Erfahrung habe ich jetzt schon gewonnen!

Ich bin sonst eigentlich recht vorsichtig, lese mir die AGB's durch oder überfliege sie zumindest. Ich könnte mich echt in den A... beißen!

Ich bin 6 Monate vor meiner ersten Examensprüfung, ich habe weitaus andere Sachen im Kopf! Wenn ich wirklich Zeit dafür hätte und evtl. noch ne Rechtschutzversicherung, dann wäre ich in der Sach auch noch gelassener!

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, ich werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten!

LG Nils


----------



## Avor (9 Februar 2006)

Rolf 76 schrieb



> Gewöhne Dir bei Gratis-Angeboten die Frage warum? an.
> Niemand verschenkt ohne Grund etwas.



Sehr gute Antwort bei der Masse an Gratis-Download-Angeboten. Wer kann da noch unterscheiden? Heranwachsende, wenn schon Ältere damit Probleme haben?  

Ich bezahle lieber und dann kann ich auch meckern. Das Wort "Gratis" läßt bei mir immer die Alarmglocken klingeln. 

Avor


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Hallo, habe mir gerade bei Euch angemeldet und habe aber noch keine Mail erhalten. Deshalb bin ich Gast.

So ich habe auch so ein Problem.
Habe am 03.02.2006 auch meine Rechnung erhalten. 
HAbe natürlich auch gleich reagiert, das ich nie was ausgefüllt habe.

Worauf ich vorhin eine Mail erhalten habe, es sei ein Vertrag erstanden, und ich hätte die Möglichkeit gehabt bis zum 02.02.2006 diesen Vertrag zu stonieren.
Lustig am 03.02. habe ich erst von dem Vertrag erfahren.
Sie sagen mir, ich hätte mich am 19.01.2006 um 11:20 Uhr angemeldet mit einer Bestimmten IP-Adresse. Erstens mal war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch in der Arbeit und zum zweiten ist die IP-Adresse von unserer Firma fest und die ist natürlich eine andere.

Zum dritten habe ich ebenfalls nie eine Bestätigungsemail erhalten, die die Aktivieren muss! Somit kann jeder dieses Formular ausgefüllt haben.
Habe gerade denen wieder eine Email zurückgeschickt, und ihnen damit gedroht, meinen Anwalt zu konfrontieren. Und zum zweiten vielleicht die Polizei einzuschalten.

Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt..

Was kann ich noch machen?

Lg
Mella


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2006)

bgmflo (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am 03.02.2006 auch meine Rechnung erhalten.


wie, per Post? 


			
				bgmflo (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> HAbe natürlich auch gleich reagiert, das ich nie was ausgefüllt habe.
> Worauf ich vorhin eine Mail erhalten habe,


also per e-mail auf Postschreiben reagiert? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Habe kein Postschreiben erhalten, sondern nur Email mit Rechnung als PDF-Datei im Anhang


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2006)

bgmflo (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum zweiten vielleicht die Polizei einzuschalten.


Das raten die ja selbst, sollten das aber auch selbst tun - Deine Sache ist das nicht und hilft Dir bei der Forderungssache auch nicht weiter. Das musst Du schon allein mit denen ausmachen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2006)

bgmflo (gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Habe kein Postschreiben erhalten, sondern nur Email mit Rechnung als PDF-Datei im Anhang





			
				bgmflo (gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sagen mir, ich hätte mich am 19.01.2006 um 11:20 Uhr angemeldet mit einer Bestimmten IP-Adresse. Erstens mal war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch in der Arbeit und zum zweiten ist die IP-Adresse von unserer Firma fest und die ist natürlich eine andere.
> Zum dritten habe ich ebenfalls nie eine Bestätigungsemail erhalten, die die Aktivieren muss! Somit kann jeder dieses Formular ausgefüllt haben.


Der Verdacht drängt sich auf, dass sich jemand einen üblen Scherz erlaubt hat. 

Die IP Adresse kann sich das Unternehmen ausdrucken,  einrahmen und über den Kamin hängen 
oder gleich ins Kaminfeuer werfen.  Die übliche leere Drohung.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Also eigentlich können die mir doch gar nichts anhaben. Das kann doch jeder ausgefüllt haben, oder???

Also das habe ich ihnen schon geschrieben, das das mit der IP-Adresse höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein Bluff ist. So sollten mir mal bitte sagen, von wo aus die Anmeldung her ging.

LG


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2006)

bgmflo (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, habe mir gerade bei Euch angemeldet und habe aber noch keine Mail erhalten. Deshalb bin ich Gast.



Nicht erhalten oder kannst du sie nicht abholen? Sie müßte längst angekommen sein. 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Habe gerade nochmal gekuckt, ist noch nicht angekommen!


Zum Thema, habe gerade nochmal mit unserem Systemadministator geredet, die Sache kann gar nicht von unseren Netzwerk aus passiert sein.

LG
Mella


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2006)

bgmflo (gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade nochmal gekuckt, ist noch nicht angekommen!


eventuell im Spamfilter hängengeblieben? 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

auch net, habe schon geguckt


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2006)

Melde dich bitte noch mal neu an, die Freischaltmail  kommt immer umgehend.

Wenn es nicht klappen sollte, wende dich bitte an den Admin Heiko

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Kommt auch nichts an :cry:


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

bgmflo (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Habe [...] auch meine Rechnung erhalten.
> Habe natürlich auch gleich reagiert, dass ich nie was ausgefüllt habe. [...] Was kann ich noch machen?


Was würdest Du denn machen, wenn Du von einem Fitnessstudio eine Rechnung für einen Jahresbetrag erhalten würdest und Dir ganz sicher bist, Dich dort nicht angemeldet zu haben?

Und noch eine Frage: Meinst Du, ein Anbieter kann nachweisen, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast, obwohl Du weder dort warst noch etwas eingegeben hast? Den Vertragsschluss beweisen muss immer der, der auf die Leistung pocht.

Was Du konkret machen sollst, darf Dir hier aber niemand sagen. Individuelle Rechtsberatung zum Vorgehen im konkreten Einzelfall ist in einem Forum nicht erlaubt, hierzu kann man sich an die Verbraucherzentralen oder an Anwälte wenden.

________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## webwatcher (9 Februar 2006)

bgmflogast schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auch nichts an :cry:


Wie ich aus anderer Quelle erfuhr, hat möglicherweise dein E-Mailprovider Probleme mit zeitnaher 
Mailzustellung. 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

> Und noch eine Frage: Meinst Du, ein Anbieter kann nachweisen, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast, obwohl Du weder dort warst noch etwas eingegeben hast? Den Vertragsschluss beweisen muss immer der, der auf die Leistung pocht.



Verstehe ich net???


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

Ich meinte, dass nicht der "Nichtkunde" beweisen muss, dass er sich nicht angemeldet hat. Der Anbieter muss beweisen, dass sich der Kunde angemeldet hat. Unter normalen Umständen kann etwas, was nicht passiert ist, auch nicht bewiesen werden.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Also können Dir mir gar nichts anhaben, oder???


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

Ich schicke Dir jetzt eine Rechnung über die Jahresgebühr für die Mitgliedschaft in meinem Gartenzwerge e.V., für den Du kein Mitgliedschaftsformular ausgefüllt hast und von dem Du zum ersten Mal durch meine Rechnung etwas hörst. Solltest Du nicht zahlen, werde ich zuerst zwei Inkassobüros und danach einen gefährlichen Anwalt einschalten.

Hättest Du vor mir dann auch Angst?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

nee


----------



## Erdbaere (9 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Unterschiedlich gestaltete Anmeldeseiten*
> 
> Zu einer von der Startseite abweichenden Unterseite von Probenzauber gelangt man, wenn man bei Google nach "kostenlos" sucht und die auf der Ergebnisseite platzierte Werbung von probenzauber (siehe screenshot) anklickt.
> 
> ...





kann man denn in irgendeiner weise sich vom vertrag lösen?


----------



## SEP (9 Februar 2006)

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden. Lies mal den ganzen Thread.
Ansonsten suche rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz , z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Erdbaere (9 Februar 2006)

ich wollt auch nur nen JA oder nein hören :lol:


----------



## SEP (9 Februar 2006)

So weit ich weiß, geht kündigen immer. Die Frage ist nur: Zu welchem Termin ...

Vor diesem Hintergrund: JA.
Ansonsten: s.o.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2006)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Vor diesem Hintergrund: JA.
> Ansonsten: s.o.


Sag doch gleich den Satz, den ich immer von Juristen zu hören bekomme:
"Es kommt drauf an"   

cp


----------



## Mella (10 Februar 2006)

So jetzt geht es mit der Anmeldung, ich bin bgmflo (gast)

Habe heute einen Mahnung per Email erhalten



> Probenzauber.de Mahnung - Ihre Rechnungsnummer Rech-PRZ-002823
> 
> Guten Tag Frau M.M.,
> 
> ...



Auf die meine Email von gestern haben sie gar nicht reagiert.

Haben ihnen aber zurückgeschieben:



> Ich habe Ihnen gestern nochmals eine Mail geschickt, die müssten Sie mir erst beantworten, bevor ich überhaupt was zahle.
> 
> Hier nochmal die Email!
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was kommt!

Ich glaube, ich habe die Nerven, das durchzustehen.

Lg
Mella


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 Februar 2006)

Auch hier gibts einiges zum Probenzauber als zusätzliche Info:

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/f36_Probenzauber_Sitz_in_Wien.html

(Ich hoffe, ich darf den Link hier reinsetzen).

Über Probenzauber und Probenbutler kommen in jüngster Zeit immer mehr Beschwerden und Hilferufe.


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2006)

Mella schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich habe die Nerven, das durchzustehen.


Genau! Du hast der Forderung widersprochen und dadurch zur Kenntnis gebracht, dass Du nicht bezahlen willst. Nun liegt es an dem österreichischen Unternehmen, Dir den bindenden Vertragsschluss zu beweisen. Es kann sein, dass da demnächst Schreiben von einem deutschen Inkassounternehmen kommen (falls die Deine richtige Anschrift haben). Aber auch dem kann man gelassen entgegen sehen, wobei es schon unnötig (aber zwischenzeitlich üblich) ist, eine bestrittene Forderung an das Inkasso abzugeben.


----------



## Mella (10 Februar 2006)

Ich soll wohl dann nicht auf dieses Inkassoschreiben antworten?

Verstehe ich das Richtig?

Ich habe einen Anwalt als Bekannten, vielleicht rufe ich den mal an!!

LG
Melanie


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2006)

...den fragste mal, wobei Deine Erkenntnis für meine Begriffe schon in die richtige Richtung weist. Wie Du was machen kannst/sollst, darf Dir in einem öffentlichen Forum niemand sagen.


----------



## Mella (10 Februar 2006)

Ichoffe jetzt auch diesen Link einstellen zu dürfen, doch ich denke das ist sehr hilfreich

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73390-ratgeber-probinopost-so-reagieren-sie.html


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2006)

...wobei das ein anderer Anbieter (gewesen) ist, um den es dort geht, und die Vermutungen hinsichtlich dem sein Geschäftsgbahren nicht unbedingt auf andere "Mittbewerber" zu übertragen ist. Aber prinzipiell sind die Hinweise von Netzwelt.de schon treffend.


----------



## Mella (10 Februar 2006)

Ich denke aber trotzdem noch das Probino und Probenzauber indentisch sind!!!


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2006)

...tja, die Gedanken sind frei. Aber auch bei simsen.de hatte man einige Parallelen zu Probino feststellen können und letztendlich wurde von dem Unternehmen aus Wien/Dubai behauptet, dass man das Produkt vom Probinomacher gekauft hatte. Was da so alles im Lieferumfang inbegriffen ist, wird sich wohl unserer geschätzten Kenntnisnahme auf ewig verschließen.


----------



## Mella (10 Februar 2006)

nAJA JETZT STELL ICH ERST MAL AUF stUR!!!


----------



## rolf76 (10 Februar 2006)

Grundlegend zu den Eintragungsdiensten für Warenproben und Gewinnspiele auch hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/kostenfallen-warenproben.php


> *Tipps für Betroffene*
> 
> Wer von einem Eintragungsdienst eine Rechnung erhalten hat, sollte Folgendes beachten:
> 1. ...


________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## BenTigger (10 Februar 2006)

Mella schrieb:
			
		

> PS wir haben in der Arbeit einen feste IP-Adresse. Diese fängt mit 10. an.
> 
> Also jetzt beweisen sie mir, das ich diese Bestellung getätig habe.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was kommt!


Hi Mella, nur mal so zur Info:

Die IP die mit 10 beginnt, ist eine feste Intranet-IP sprich, du bist in einem lokalem Netzwerk und dort sind alle IPs mit 10 beginnend. Auch in meiner Firma und in vielen Firmen weltweit. Lokale nicht öffentliche IPs beginnen alle mit 10. oder 192. diese sind nach aussen NICHT sichtbar. Ich habe hier am PC z.B 192.168.x.x aber diese Nachricht wurde mit der IP 82.83.177.xxx hier im Board gespeichert, weil das die Internetadresse ist.
Also kann die Internetadresse dort durchaus die Internet-zugangs-IP zum Firmennetzwerk sein. Deine 10er IP bekommt man draussen im Normalfall nicht zu sehen.
Zumindest können so bei einer Firma mit 300 PCs die Daten nicht zweifelsfrei deinem PC zugeordnet werden, wenn man sich nur auf die InternetIP  bezieht  da alle PCs nach aussen ein und die selbe IP haben


----------



## Erdbaere (10 Februar 2006)

bei dem probenazauber fall... mir fällt grad ein.. wenn die den anspruch meiner schwester gegenüber geltend amchen die mit 13 noch nicht geschäftsfähig ist, dann gehts doch nicht oder?


----------



## rolf76 (10 Februar 2006)

Erdbaere schrieb:
			
		

> die *mit 13 noch nicht geschäftsfähig ist*, dann gehts doch nicht oder?


Dazu näher hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137888#137888


----------



## Mella (10 Februar 2006)

@BenTigger

Das ist ja klasse, wir haben nicht nur 300 am Netz vielleicht 3000!!!!

Sind einer der größten Energieversorger Bayerns, bzw. Deutschland. Der mit die drei Buchstaben!!!

LG
Melanie


----------



## Erdbaere (14 Februar 2006)

so nu hab ich ne mahnung bekommen und die wollen mir son inkasso ding aufn hals hetzen... soll ich gleich zum anwalt oder noch abwarten?


----------



## rolf76 (14 Februar 2006)

Kommt drauf an, ob Dir die Nervenberuhigung und ein evtl. Schreiben eines Anwalts die anfallenden Gebühren wert sind.

Ganz generell empfiehlt es sich jedenfalls dann, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert, einen Anwalt einzuschalten.

Zum Vorgehen bei Online-Abos vgl. generell hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138130#138130


----------



## Erdbaere (14 Februar 2006)

inwiefern ins haus flattert? per post oder reicht mail auch?


----------



## rolf76 (14 Februar 2006)

Erdbaere schrieb:
			
		

> inwiefern ins haus flattert? per post oder reicht mail auch?


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide kommen per Post. Ein Beispiel ist hier abgebildet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=16468#16468

Die einschlägigen Vorschriften zur Zustellung des Mahnbescheids findest Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=127276#127276


----------



## Erdbaere (14 Februar 2006)

okay vielen dank... denn werd ich mal zu nem beratungsgespräch, mal sehen was die mir empfehlen


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hab auch vor 2 Wochen eine Email bekommen in der stand, dass ich die 84€ bezahlen müsse. Habe daraufhin eine Email geschrieben und dann kam die Antowort mit der IP und digitalen Signatur bla bla...
Am nächsten Tag hab ich bei dem Verein mal angerufen und ich konnte die gute Frau kaum verstehen und bin auch mit einem ziemlich forschen Ton rangegangen (Hab ihr gesagt, dass mich da jeder Hannes anmelden könnte)
Dann meinte die noch was, dass ich 2 Wochen Kündigungsfrist gehabt hätte (ab einer gewissen Bestätigungsmail, welche ich aber nicht erhalten habe, hab auch meinen Spamfilter durchsucht).
Letzte Woche wieder ne Mail, von wegen ich muss das Geld in den nächsten 7 Tagen bezahlen, um mir Anwaltskosten zu sparen.
Ich sag einfach mal: *[...]* Die kommen nicht an mein Geld! Vorallem weil ich mich noch nie dort angemeldet hab.

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2006)

DarkGizmo schrieb:
			
		

> I.... und dann kam die Antowort mit der IP und digitalen Signatur bla bla...
> 
> Ich sag einfach mal: [...]


So isses! Zumindest die Probenzauberer können mit der IP absolut nichts anfangen und wer da was signiert hat dürfte auch ziemlich unerheblich sein.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

*probenzauber*

eine widerufsrecht besteht solange,bis die dienstleistung aktiv in anspruch genommen wurde.anderslautendes ist ungültig.
im übrigen ist dem inkasso unternehmen jegliche tätigkeit vn einem gericht untersagt worden.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2006)

*Re: probenzauber*



			
				george schrieb:
			
		

> im übrigen ist dem inkasso unternehmen jegliche tätigkeit vn einem gericht untersagt worden.


Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen? Bislang ist offiziell lediglich bekannt, dass Proinkasso nicht mehr im BDIU ist (Quelle).


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Layouts sind so faszinierend wie ihre "Erfinder".
> 
> Mal sehen, wann der "ProBino" aus den Kundeninformationen verschwindet. Eigentlich können sie uns dankbar sein für unsere Aufmerksamkeit.


 :argue:  :bussi:  :bussi:


----------



## Hercule Pendant (21 Februar 2006)

Habe auch die neue Kundeninformation gelesen. Jetzt steht da 





> Nach Bestätigung des Buttons „Jetzt anmelden“ geben Sie gegenüber dem Dienstleister ein verbindliches Angebot über die kostenpflichtige Nutzung des Probeneintragsservice Abo Dienstes ab.


ist lustig: wenn man auf das button klickt, passiert noch nichts? 
erst _nach _"bestätigung des buttons" gibt man eine Angebot ab??? Aber wodurch gibt man das angebot dann ab???

Komisch ist auch die Name "Probeneintragsservice Abo Dienst". wenn diese name über der homepage stehen würde, dann meldet sich bestimmt keiner an!!!   :lol:


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

*Probenzauber*

Sooo "schön" klein geschrieben und das Layout auch noch schlampig programmiert. Meine Bildschirmauflösung heute: 1280 x 1024


----------



## Wembley (21 Februar 2006)

Ist die Livia M. von Wien nach Berlin umgezogen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Februar 2006)

Der Name kommt jedenfalls aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach von dort:

w*w.livia-m.c*m/defaulteng.asp

Wohnte die nicht mal in Sofia/BG ?? Sieht auch ein bißchen "bulgarisch" aus.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2006)

*probenzauber*

oh hilllfee,

ich habe die rechnung von probenuaber bekommen. und will es nicht bezahlen. das ist eine [...] mit dieser seite. bitte wer kann mir weiterhelfen. ich habe auch meine daten eingegeben. gibt es kein zurück? wie läuft das so ab. wer kann mir info geben. das ist schrecklich.  :-?

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2006)

*Re: probenzauber*



			
				favori schrieb:
			
		

> wie läuft das so ab. wer kann mir info geben


Du hast Deine Daten eingegeben und mit diesen [....] einen Vertrag geschlossen, von dem die meinen, dass der ordentlich sei. Nun bekommst Du Rechnungen und bei Nichtbezahlung Mahnungen. Ob die Angelegenheit auch noch von einem Inkassounternehmen beigetrieben werden soll, ist mir jetzt gerade nicht klar. Wenn Du allem Ärger weiter trotzt, könnte es zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen, dem man als Empfänger lediglich widersprechen muss. Doch ob sowas überhaupt eintrudelt, ist bislang noch nicht erlebt worden.
Die weitere Ablauferklärung erspare ich Dir hier. Meinem Erachten nach wird es zumindest zum letzten Schritt nicht kommen, womit sich die Sache in Wohlgefallen auflösen könnte. Allerdings sind die ärgerlichen Schreiben, Androhungen und Kostensteigerungen schon arg nervig und dazu gedacht, den Zahlungsunwilligen unter Druck zu setzen, damit der dann letztlich doch bezahlt. Wie Du Dich nun verhalten sollst, darf Dir hier nicht geraten werden, denn dazu gibt es in der realen Welt Anwälte oder den Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Nils1977 (28 Februar 2006)

Bei mir war/ist es auch so! Ich bin aus Dummheit (man sollte die AGB's doch lesen) diesen Vertrag mit denen eingegengen, bekam erst die Rechnung, dann ne Mahnung, ... Ich ließ mich beim Verbraucherschutz beraten, habe dem angeblich gültigen Vertrag widersprochen, ihn vorsorglich angefochten, und vorsorglich gekündigt! Ein Brief eines Inkassobüros kam bis jetzt noch nicht, hoffendlich wars das!


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Nils1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Brief eines Inkassobüros kam bis jetzt noch nicht, hoffentlich [editiert] wars das!



Nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen kann man annehmen, dass noch Briefe kommen werden.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

*oh jemene*



			
				Nils1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war/ist es auch so! Ich bin aus Dummheit (man sollte die AGB's doch lesen) diesen Vertrag mit denen eingegengen, bekam erst die Rechnung, dann ne Mahnung, ... Ich ließ mich beim Verbraucherschutz beraten, habe dem angeblich gültigen Vertrag widersprochen, ihn vorsorglich angefochten, und vorsorglich gekündigt! Ein Brief eines Inkassobüros kam bis jetzt noch nicht, hoffendlich wars das!





hallo, ich bin fix und fertig!
ich hab heute die rechnung 
von probenzauber erhalten  :bigcry: ,
hab die daraufhin angerufen um das zu stonieren, 
sie hat mir aber nur *netterweise* angeboten die 80siehst nix euro in zwei raten zu zahlen.
und jetzt hab vergebens die verbraucherzentrale versucht zu erreichen-dauernd besetzt!!!
was soll ich nur machen??
wie soll ich den brief aufsetzen??
 :cry: ich komm nicht weiter.
ich hab den am 13.2. gemacht und heute ist der 1., 
ist das denn nicht noch in der frist von 14 tagen???
grüße


----------



## rolf76 (1 März 2006)

Zu der Frage, ob man an Online-Abos gebunden ist und ob man sich davon wieder lösen kann, siehe grundsätzlich hier:

"Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos" (blaue Schrift anklicken)

Darin auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?"). 

Diese Ausführungen können nur einen Überblick geben, eine individuelle Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall aber nicht ersetzen. Rechtsberatung erhält man bei den Verbraucherzentralen und bei Anwälten.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

*PROBENZAUBER oh jemene*

dankeschön!! :bussi: 
ihr habt mir die dicken tränen schon mal genommen.
ich versuch das jetzt mit dem schreiben und 
hoffe sehr das das alles klappt.
lg silvi

p.s. das forum ist klasse hier, ein toller austausch


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

@ silvi
also, mir ging's auch schon richtig schlecht wegen diesem [...]- Probenzauber. Hab da auch schon Widerspruch eingelegt und ein Antwortschreiben bekommen, das der Widerspruch zu spät war.

Ist aber schon über eine Woche her und ich hab' seitdem nichts mehr von denen gehört.
War dann heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Ergebnis: NICHT 
BEZAHLEN!! Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückbrief hinschicken und abwarten.
Die waren da heute sogar so nett und haben mir ein Mustereinspruchsschreiben für meinen Fall vorformuliert. 
Das werd' ich dann morgen per Einschreiben und Rückbrief dahinschicken.
Bei der VZ meinten sie, das ich dann wahrscheinlich auch nie wieder was von denen hören werde. 
Also, durchhalten!!!!!
Gruß Michaela

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

*Probenzauber*

Hallo, wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der alleinige der bei Probenzauber hereingefallen ist, zur Zeit liege ich im Klinsch mit denen, Zwar noch per Mail, aber dies kann sich wohl ändern.
Nach einer längeren Mailerei ( in der ich auch schreib, woher sie wissen wollen, ob tats. ich vor dem Rechner saß ) schickten sie mir eine Mail zu in der ich eidesstattl. Erklären soll, dass ich nicht am Rechner gesessen habe.
Diese habe ich natürlich nicht beanwtortet, bzw. diese ausgefüllt.
Auf meine FRage wo die allg. Geschäftsbedingungen stehen und wo expliziet die Zahlungsbedingungen aufgeführt sind, schwiegen sie sich bis dato auch aus.
Wenn jemand noch neg. Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und vielleicht noch Vorschläge hat, bitte ich diese mir mitzuteilen.
*******@online.de

Ich wünsche uns allen, das wir diese Machenschaften beseitigen könne.
Gruß Hoerby

_  E-mail-addi gelöscht, NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*probenzauber de*

auch ich bin von probenzauber belästig worden
dazu habe ich folgenden brief geschrieben
ich nehme Bezug auf ihre Rechnung unter angeblicher Kunden Nr. prz 013376-06-02
sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
mit großer Überraschung habe ich in meine Kontoauszüge eine Abbuchung in höhe 71,88 gefunden die auf ihre Firma hinweist
nach sehr großen mühen meinerseits erstmal rauszufinden, wer sie überhaupt sind!!
ihre Bewertung im Internet über ihre Firma sind ihnen ja wohl bekannt so das ich nichts mehr dazusagen muss
ich habe nie eine Rechnung bekommen noch irgendwas bei ihrer Firma bestellt
ich stelle deshalb fest das meine e Mail Adresse missbraucht worden sind
ich werde meine Bank anweisen den betrag zurück zuholen
desweiteren untersage ich ihnen mich weder schriftlich noch anders Weitig  zu belästigen 
wenn sie fragen haben wenden sie sich an mein Anwalt ein Aktenzeichen ist mir auch bekannt wo ihre Tätigkeiten bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt sind desweiteren werde ich die Verbraucherberatung informieren und mich an sat eins wenden zur Sendung Akte 24 die suchen immer so Interessante beitraäge
also belästigen sie mich nicht mehr ansonsten werde ich alle diese dinge ins rollen bringen
 mit freundlichen grüßen
m. b


----------



## SEP (6 März 2006)

*Re: probenzauber de*



			
				Mbarthi 2 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nie eine Rechnung bekommen noch irgendwas bei ihrer Firma bestellt
> ich stelle deshalb fest das meine e Mail Adresse missbraucht worden sind
> ich werde meine Bank anweisen den betrag zurück zuholen


Woher haben die Bankdaten?



			
				Mbarthi 2 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sie fragen haben wenden sie sich an mein Anwalt


... den die sich sicherlich denken können, es gibt ja nur einen...



			
				Mbarthi 2 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Aktenzeichen ist mir auch bekannt wo ihre Tätigkeiten bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt sind desweiteren werde ich die Verbraucherberatung informieren und mich an sat eins wenden zur Sendung Akte 24 die suchen immer so Interessante beitraäge
> also belästigen sie mich nicht mehr ansonsten werde ich alle diese dinge ins rollen bringen


 :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*Mbarthi*

Wie wäre es denn herr Mbarthi, wenn Sie sich statt an SAT1 an das öffentlich rechtliche Verbrauchermagazin
 "plusminus" wenden. Ich würde mich sehr für Ihre Geschichte interessieren.

Sie erreichen mich unter ponneken[at]hronline.de

Viele Grüße

Peter Onneken
ARD plusminus
Wirtschaft
Hessischer Rundfunk


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*Re: Porbenzauber*

Ich habe mich auch leider auf der Probenzauber-Seite angemeldet! Gestern kam die Rechnungin Höhe von 84€ möchte gerne wissen was du erreicht hastKann mir jemand helfen? Wie komme ich da wieder raus??

LG

Sema
[email protected]


_E-mail-addi gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modinfo _


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2006)

*Re: Mbarthi*



			
				Petron. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn herr Mbarthi, wenn Sie sich statt an SAT1 an das öffentlich rechtliche Verbrauchermagazin
> "plusminus" wenden. Ich würde mich sehr für Ihre Geschichte interessieren.
> 
> Sie erreichen mich unter ponneken[at]hronline.de
> ...



das obenstehende Posting ist mit den Betreibern  abgesprochen 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

kann mich bitte jemand sagen, wie man eine ordentliche widerrufung schreibt, oder darauf hinweisen wo ich sowas finde?
und kann ich die widerrufung per mail schicken oder besser per post. thx


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141343#141343

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141852#141852

Ich weis aber nicht ob das hier auch so passt, aber vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 März 2006)

*Verimount "beteiligt" sich am "Probenzauber"*

Wie dem Fachwelt-Forum zu entnehmen ist, beteiligt sich Verimount jetzt am "Probenzauber".

Zitat: >>>Es gibt für die "Geschäftspartner" mindestens 10 Euro/Lead stornofrei bis maximal 12 Euro als "Platinaffiliate".<<<

Na dann !


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2006)

*Re: Verimount "beteiligt" sich am "Probenzauber"*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Wie dem Fachwelt-Forum zu entnehmen ist, beteiligt sich Verimount jetzt am "Probenzauber".


Wächst da zusammen, was schon längst zusammen gehört?


----------



## Wembley (10 März 2006)

Da fragt man sich schon, wo die die ganzen Proben hernehmen. Bei deren "alten" Seiten kann man sich nicht mehr anmelden. Die eine Seite gibt  überhaupt "access denied" aus, die andere begründet die "Aufnahmesperre" mit "Engpässen" bei den Probenanbietern und möchte die bestehenden Kunden gut betreut wissen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2006)

:vlol: Hi Volk, hat schon mal jemand ein Pröbchen erhalten (erzaubert) bekommen?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 März 2006)

Bei den "Zauberern" meines Wissens noch niemand, beim Vorgänger "Probino" gabs mal die guten Burgl-Suppen aus Vorarlberg.

Die meisten Firmen lassen sich ohnehin nicht mehr von standardisierten und automatisierten Anforderungen durch Probenanbieter hereinlegen.

Es werden nur noch individuelle Probenanforderungen bearbeitet.

Das ist dann wohl das Ende der unzähligen Probendienste.

Damit scheint diese "Einnahmequelle innovativer Jungunternehmer" ja auch nun endgültig am Versiegen zu sein.

Da müssen nun dringend neue "Geschäftsfelder" erschlossen werden......


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Firmen lassen sich ohnehin nicht mehr von standardisierten und automatisierten Anforderungen durch Probenanbieter hereinlegen.
> 
> Es werden nur noch individuelle Probenanforderungen bearbeitet.
> 
> Das ist dann wohl das Ende der unzähligen Probendienste.


Diese Glaskugelinterprätaion lässt sich gut ein, könnte sie auch auf die Gewinneintragungen in Zukunft zutreffen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden nur noch individuelle Probenanforderungen bearbeitet.
> 
> Das ist dann wohl das Ende der unzähligen Probendienste.



Inwiefern sollte das das Ende der Probendienste sein? Alle Anbieter, die ich kenne, behaupten doch immer nur, dass nur die Eintragungen bei etwaigen Probenversendern Vertragsbestandteil sei.

Was die Probenversender mit den Eintragungen machen hat doch aus Sicht der Probendienstanbieter keine Auswirkungen auf den Vertrag.

Es ändert sich also überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Erdbaere (12 März 2006)

also die mahnung is jetzt fast nen monat her... ab wann wird son inkasso verfahren normalerweise angesetzt?


----------



## Wembley (12 März 2006)

Erdbaere schrieb:
			
		

> also die mahnung is jetzt fast nen monat her... ab wann wird son inkasso verfahren normalerweise angesetzt?


Was meinst du mit "Inkasso-Verfahren"? Allgemein gesagt: Von "Verfahren" würde ich persönlich nur sprechen, wenn ein Gericht mit im Spiel ist und da beginnt alles einmal mit einem "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid".

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Miss Junkins (14 März 2006)

Hallo!

Bin ja doch froh, das ich nicht die einzige bin, die mit Probenzauber ärger hat. Hab mir auch schon nützliche Tipps geholt. Allerdings will ich nicht wirklich Portokosten, Anwaldskosten ausgeben, da ich mich nicht wirklich daran erinnern kann, mich dort angemeldet zu haben.
Habe dies Probenzauber auch schon mitgeteilt. Hat die aber nicht interessiert und mir ein Mahnverfahren angekündigt. Werde es jetzt drauf ankommen lassen. Wie gut das wir in der Rechtschutz sind!

Kann man dieser Firma, die ja anscheinend in Österreich sitzt, nicht den Laden dicht machen? 

Gruß

Miss Junkins


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

*Gratisproben im Internet bei plusminus*

Ich weiß nicht ob es um Probenzauber gehen wird, thematisch einschlägig ist es aber:



> [*plusminus am 21. März 2006 mit diesem Themen
> 
> ...
> 
> -Teure Gratisproben - Wie sich Abzocker im Internet die Taschen voll machen*


http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/

Sendezeit voraussichtlich Dienstag 21:50 Uhr


----------



## katze_24 (17 März 2006)

*Probenzauber die Lösung )*

Hallo, 
war leider auch irgendwie so naiv und hab das kleingedruckte nicht gelesen...wird mir zukünftig eine Lehre sein...

Hab deshalb auch am Mittwoch brav eine Rechnung 2,5 Wochen nach dem vermeintlichen Widerrufsrecht erhalten...tja dann hab ich mitbekommen, daß es irgendwie kostenpflichtig ist...hab die Firma um Kulanz gebeten und um Stornierung..allerdings wie erwartet kam nur eine Antwort retour, daß ich möglichst bald zahlen solle um mir erhebliche Kosten zu sparen...somit habe ich alle möglichen Quellen angeschrieben die mir jetzt versichert haben dass alles net so schlimm ist,...man kann noch wiederrufen, da nicht ausreichend informiert wurde....weiß nicht inwieweit ich jetzt hier Detaills schreiben darf....somit bitte entweder mir ein mail schreiben, dann leite ich sofern ich nicht mit Mails überhäuft werde die Antworten von Verein für Konsumenteninformation und vom Ombudsmann weiter...oder direkt dorthin wenden www.vki.at , www.ombudsmann.at ....mailen kostet nix ) wenn man ausführlich beraten werden will kann man sich auch beim vki einen termin für eine halbe stunde um 10€ ausmachen 

lg


----------



## Erdbaere (20 März 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Erdbaere schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo, ich habe heute eine "letzte Mahnung" erhalten. Komischwerweise wurde mir da ein Inkasso-verfahren oder ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren angedroht. 
Ich wart jetzt einfach mal ab was passiert und hoffe das es nie dazu kommen wird. Wie sind die erfahrungem hier so mit dem Mahnverfahren?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2006)

Erdbaere schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind die erfahrungem hier so mit dem Mahnverfahren?


Zero, zumindest aus dem, was ich in dreieinhalb Jahren im Forum beobachten  konnte.
Zun gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ist nach meiner Kenntnis bisher nie verbürgt gekommen.
Kein Wunder, da ein einfacher  Widerspruch in Form eines Kreuzchens ein normales Verfahren 
vor deutschen  Gerichtsschranken nach sich ziehen würde und da läuft  es nicht wie die unsäglichen 
Gerichtshows von RTL  und SAT1 ab..

cp


----------



## rolf76 (20 März 2006)

Erdbaere schrieb:
			
		

> Komischwerweise wurde mir da ein Inkasso-verfahren oder ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren angedroht.
> Ich wart jetzt einfach mal ab was passiert und hoffe das es nie dazu kommen wird. Wie sind die erfahrungem hier so mit dem Mahnverfahren?


*Inkassoverfahren *bedeutet Mahnschreiben von einem Inkassobüro oder einem Anwalt. Dazu wird es aller Voraussicht nach kommen. Inhalt solcher Schreiben dürfte - neben den üblichen Kostennoten - sinngemäß sein: 





> Zahlen Sie jetzt, sonst wird es noch viel teurer für Sie. Seien Sie vernünftig und zahlen Sie lieber noch jetzt, sonst entstehen Ihnen schlimme Nachteile etc.



Von einem *gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid *hat hier in diesem Thread - soweit ich das richtig überblicke - noch niemand berichtet. In anderen Threads (zu anderen Angeboten) wurde schon berichtet, dass die Anbieter auch ohne gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aufgegeben haben. Eine andere Variante ist, dass zwar ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid beantragt und zugestellt wird. Gegen den Mahnbescheid kann man Widerspruch einlegen. Daraufhin wird ein Verhandlungstermin vor dem zuständigen Amtsgericht anberaumt. Berichtet wurde davon, dass der Anbieter bis kurz vor der Verhandlung "dringend" geraten hat, den Widerspruch wieder zurückzunehmen. Als der Widerspruch nicht zurückgenommen wurde, sei der Anbieter einfach nicht mehr vor Gericht erschienen und seine Klage sei wegen Säumnis abgewiesen worden.

Aber wie gesagt: In diesem Thread wurde noch nicht von gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden berichtet. Zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid siehe näher hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986


----------



## Erdbaere (20 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Erdbaere schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und spätestens bei dem gerichtlichen mahnverfahren nen anwalt einschalten oder wie?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2006)

Erdbaere schrieb:
			
		

> und spätestens bei dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren nen anwalt einschalten oder wie?


Warum? Bevor eine Klage  eintrudelt (was ich wie den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid  bezweifle) 
würde ich gelassen abwarten. 

cp


----------



## rolf76 (20 März 2006)

Es ist auch eine Frage der Erstattungsfähigkeit der Anwaltskosten, siehe dazu "Aufwandsentschädigung für Verteidigung" von KatzenHai:


> Wer übrigens Mahnbescheid beantragt und nach dem Widerspruch nix mehr unternimmt, ist zunächst fein raus: Es gibt dann keine gerichtliche Entscheidung mehr. Der Anwalt des Beklagten (wir sind ja im Gerichtsverfahren) kann dann prozessual nur seinerseits in das streitige Verfahren überleiten (den Prozess zur Weiterführung bringen), um seine Kosten geltend zu machen - dann wird aber auch (wieder) über die Hauptsache gestritten (Risiko).


Wenn gegen den Mahnbescheid rechtzeitig Widerspruch erhoben wird, kommt es nämlich nicht automatisch, sondern nur dann zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung und an deren Ende dann zu einer Kostenentscheidung, wenn eine Partei die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens beantragt. Diesen Antrag kann die Partei allerdings noch bis zur mündlichen Verhandlung des Antragsgegners wieder zurücknehmen. Mit der Zurücknahme ist die Rechtssache als nicht rechtshängig geworden anzusehen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mich leider auch bei probenzauber.de angemeldet....
heute habe ich eine letzte mahnung per post von denen bekommen, mit der drohung, sie würden diesen fall an die inkassozentrale weiterleiten wenn ich jetzt nicht bezahle !

ich hatte widerspruch eingelegt und auch den rückschein erhalten......

sollte ich eine email an diese firma schreiben, in der ich bezug auf mein einschreiben nehme ? oder sollte ich einfach nicht zahlen ? aber nicht dass wirklich bald der gerichtsvollzieher bei mir vor der tür steht.....

ich bitte um eure hilfe !!!1

LG
Melanie


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2006)

Melanie schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicht dass wirklich bald der gerichtsvollzieher bei mir vor der tür steht....


zum x-ten Mal, der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt erst, wenn ein Titel vorliegt, und den hat noch keins dieser  Unternehmen  erhalten 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

also sollte ich einfach nichts unternehmen ?


----------



## SEP (20 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> also sollte ich einfach nichts unternehmen ?



Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden. Du bist schon im richtigen Thread - lesen musst du selbst und die Schlüsse aus dem Gefundenen ziehen.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

*Inkassobüro # Gerichtsvollzieher*

habe irgendwie das Gefühl, daß ihr Inkassobüro mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher gleichsetzt....wenn ich richtig informiert bin hat das eine mit dem anderen nur bedingt gemein.....

ein Inkassobüro ist nichts anderes als ein privates Dienstleistungsunternehmen, welches versucht Geld von Schuldnern einzutreiben aber nicht automatisch dafür einen gerichtlichen Bescheid haben....die dürfen eigentlich net mal in die Wohnung...und dass sie in unserem Fall einen gerichtlichen Bescheid haben (ist zwar möglich) glaube ich beim besten Willen net, weil dazu müßte es erstmals ein Gerichtsverfahren geben soweit ich recht informiert bin ;o)

siehe auch Wikipedia ..Inkassobüro

Vielfach arbeiten Inkassobüros mit Privatdetektiven und/oder Anwaltskanzleien zusammen. Die Zusammenarbeit mit Anwaltskanzleien ist die Regel, weil Inkassounternehmen nur außergerichtlich tätig sein dürfen. Um offene Forderungen durch Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen mit Hilfe des Gerichtsvollziehers gegenüber dem Schuldner durchsetzen zu können, benötigt das Inkassounternehmen einen sogenannten Schuld- oder Vollstreckungstitel. Dieser kann durch Klage vor Gericht oder über das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren erlangt werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2006)

*Re: Inkassobüro # Gerichtsvollzieher*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> habe irgendwie das Gefühl, daß ihr Inkassobüro mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher gleichsetzt..


wer ist "ihr"?  

cp


----------



## Erdbaere (20 März 2006)

*Re: Inkassobüro # Gerichtsvollzieher*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> habe irgendwie das Gefühl, daß ihr Inkassobüro mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher gleichsetzt..




nein, nur probenzauber kann sich net entscheiden was sie einem androhen  :lol:


----------



## Ludaaa (22 März 2006)

und komisch ist, das man über 3 verschiede seiten sich anmelden konnte,.... sachen gibts,....-die gibts nur bei probenzauber,..LOOOL


----------



## Ludaaa (22 März 2006)

*probenzauber.....*

wie auch immer, würde mich freuen wenn sich einfach jemand mit mir in kontakt setzen würde,...

******@*****.de oder
icq 116774448

hab kein plan was sowas soll, hab mich nichtmal irgendwo angemeldet, da ich nicht mal internet habe... eine erste mahnung habe ich auch nicht gekriegt, ich habe sofort eine letzte mahnung gekriegt,.... LOL 
wußte von nix, hab den alles geschrieben und die meinten nur,..bla bla, ich hab mich da angemeldet usw,.... 
naja werde denen nichts zahlen, habe ich denen auch geschrieben. abwarten,,.. bitte euch wenn irgendwer was neues weiß, bitte melden,..

haben übrigens alle jetzt erst ne mahnung gekriegt,.... kann das,..??? meine ist von januar, kundennummer    167....hehe LOL

naja an alle,.... abwarten, sind ja nicht alleine, uns kann ja eigentlich nichts passieren,...

LG aus Borken

DANKESCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN

_  Beitrag editiert, Mailadressen unerwünscht. NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## BenTigger (22 März 2006)

.checktext


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*probenzauberei*

Grüß euch .

Naja die Geschichte wie ich da hineingeraten ist dieselbe wie bei euch auch deshalb möchte ich nur kurz dazu sagen dass ich mich meiner Tochter auf den Barbieseiten geschaut habe als mir diese überaus nette Firma unterkam.
War auch erschrocken und erbost über diese fragwürdige Firmenpolitik und darauf hin habe ich mich mit dem Konsumentenschutz Innsbruck in Verbindung gesetzt um auszulotsen welche Möglichkeit man hat.
Sie raten DRINGEND AN NICHT ZU BEZAHLEN.
Weiters wurde mir geraten zu reagieren und an diese *[...]* eine E-mail zu entrichten in welcher darauf hingewiesen wird das es sich um verschleierte Kosten handelt die für den Kunden nicht offensichtlich sind und damit dass es eine *[...]* des kunden ist.
Wär ja lustig wenn diese Tattler hunderte gleiche E-mails bekommen oder wenn man mal eine Aktion in den Medien starten würde.Ich glaube es wären mittlerweile genug Leute da um das laut werden zu lassen.Da Kleinvieh ja bekanntlich auch Mist macht denke ich nicht dass es für die Firma leicht sein wird sich gegen so viele Beschwerden aufzulehnen.Einem einzelnen kann man ja mal unachtsamkeit nachsagen aber ich denke nicht dass wir alle bezahlen sollen weil uns *[...]* zu Kasse beten will.Hat schon jemand irgendetwas in die Hand bekommen.Persönlichen Brief oder so.
Der Konsumentenschutz hat mir noch gesagt dass ihnen noch kein einziger Fall bekannt ist in dem wirklich geklagt wurde

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## ingrid138 (22 März 2006)

*probenzauberei*

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mitteilen ob er schon etwas weiter ist und mal nen brief von diesen *[...]* bekommen hat.
cyber7

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

*Re: probenzauberei*



			
				cyber7 schrieb:
			
		

> um verschleierte Kosten handelt die für den Kunden nicht offensichtlich sind


Wenn es darum geht, möglicherweise irreführende Angebote vom Markt zu "pusten", ist (in Deutschland) das Wettbewerbsrecht der effektivste und schnellste Weg.

Mit einer wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnung oder einstweiligen Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als z.B. mit den systembedingt langsameren strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen und Verhandlungen.

Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Wichtig Recht in Österreich*

Hallo Leute schaul mal was ich in einem anderen Forum fand.

Als Hinweis stand außerdem: 



> Widerrufsfrist nach österr. Rechtlage noch offen
> 
> Im gegenständlichen Sachverhalt kommt österreichisches Recht zur Anwendung, da der Unternehmer seine Tätigkeit explizit nach Österreich ausrichtet.
> 
> ...



Die Trollin


----------



## Ludaaa (22 März 2006)

*Probenzauber ---gar kein Vertrag*

AN ALLE... guckt mal was ich gefunden habe...



> Wenn Sie sich für einen solchen Dienst eingetragen, ihn aber nicht nutzen wollen, kündigen Sie umgehend schriftlich (am Besten per Einschreiben) bei der angegebenen Kontaktadresse. Bei Fernabsatzverträgen steht Verbrauchern nach § 312c BGB ein Widerrufsrecht zu. Die Frist für den Widerruf beträgt in der Regel zwei Wochen, wobei der Widerruf schriftlich erfolgen, aber keine Begründung enthalten muss (§ 355 BGB). *Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst nach Vertragsschluss (bei Warenlieferungen frühestens mit Eingang der Warenlieferung) *und erst dann, wenn der Anbieter dem Verbraucher alle Informationen zum möglichen Widerruf in klarer und verständlicher Weise in Textform (z.B. zum Abspeichern und Ausdrucken über seine Webseite) mitgeteilt hat.



demnach ist noch bei niemanden ein Vertrag zustande gekommen, richöööög???


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

Könnte aber auch heißen, dass mit der Eintragung in die Gratisprobendateien die Warenlieferung (hier Dienstleistung) begonnen hat. Blos irgendwo in den AGB steht auch, dass man keinen Anspruch auf Auskunft hat, dass man eingetragen wurde.


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

*Re: Probenzauber ---gar kein Vertrag*



			
				Ludaaa schrieb:
			
		

> > *Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst nach Vertragsschluss (bei Warenlieferungen frühestens mit Eingang der Warenlieferung) *
> 
> 
> 
> demnach ist noch bei niemanden ein Vertrag zustande gekommen, richöööög???


Nein, das passt mit dieser Begründung nicht.

Es geht hier *nicht um Warenlieferungen*, sondern um eine *Dienstleistung*, nämlich einen Eintragservice (für Warenproben).

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

ingrid138 schrieb:
			
		

> wer kann mir da mal kurz was dazu sagen.
> wenn diese firma eine nachricht schickt
> "Um datenmissbrauch zu verhindern bestätigen sie bitte ihre daten durch anklicken des folgenden linkes" und darauf niemand antwortet kann man ja nicht richtig angemeldet sein sonst könnte ja jeder schindluder mit persönlichen daten schreiben..oder
> 
> mir bleibt mein hirn stehen komm da überhaupt nicht mit was die wollen :argue:



Der Anbieter beschreibt das Zustandekommen des Vertrages so:


> d) Technische Schritte zum Zustandekommen des Vertrages/Fehlerkorrektur
> Der Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und uns kommt in folgender Weise zustande:
> 
> 1. Sie geben in der Registrierungsmaske die erforderlichen Daten (Namen, Anschrift, Telefonnummer, E-Mail-Adresse und Geburtsdatum) ein.
> ...


 h**p://www.probenzauber.de/kundeninfo.php


----------



## Vero (23 März 2006)

*Probenzauber*

Hallo

Eigentlich bin ich genauso angea*[...]* wie ihr alle hab ich gesehen...
Und eigentlich wollte ich einen Rat, was ich aber durch das hammergeile Forum schon bekommen habe  :lol: 

Repeeeeeeeekt weiter so!!!! :thumb: 

ich hab da noch paar weitere fragen 

bitte meldet euch gaaaanz bald bei mir per ICQ

ICQ Nr: 204 - 258 - 322

Liebe Grüsse

vero

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Der Ausdrück war nicht ganz kommod ...]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## rennbesen (24 März 2006)

Hallo!

habe mich auch dummerweise bei diesem probenzauber angemeldet, und die AGB´s nur überflogen, und nichts davon gelesen das es was kostet.  GRATISPROBEN heißt für mich auch das es nichts kostet. angemeldet hab ich mich am 02.03. und die rechnung kam am 20.03., also nach der 14tägigen wiederrufsfrist. habe denen gantwortet das ich der meinung war es ist gratis und ich nicht bezahlen werde, was sie natürlich nicht akzeptieren.
Kann mir bitte jemand einen hilfreichen tip geben was ich jetzt machen soll?

Danke und liebe grüße!!!!!!!!


----------



## rolf76 (24 März 2006)

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken), dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Da die Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos notwendigerweise allgemein gehalten und die Rechtslage sowohl für Dienstleistungen als auch für "echte" Warenbestellungen darstellen noch folgender klarstellender Hinweis: 

Ein Eintragsservice für Warenproben ist regelmäßig _kein Vertrag über eine Warenlieferung_, sondern über eine _Dienstleistung_.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*Probenzauber*



			
				rennbesen schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich nicht bezahlen werde...


Ist eh fraglich, auf welches Konto, da das bei der Oberbank anscheinend gekündigt ist.


----------



## rennbesen (25 März 2006)

Danke erstmal für die hilfe, nur ich befürchte ich krieg nicht mal ein "anständiges" wiederrufsschreiben hin. Weiß vielleicht jemand ob es dafür irgendwelche vordrucke gibt? es hört sich ja bestimmt besser an wenn man sowas ziemlich professionell macht.

LG Rennbesen!


----------



## Wembley (25 März 2006)

rennbesen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal für die hilfe, nur ich befürchte ich krieg nicht mal ein "anständiges" wiederrufsschreiben hin. Weiß vielleicht jemand ob es dafür irgendwelche vordrucke gibt? es hört sich ja bestimmt besser an wenn man sowas ziemlich professionell macht.
> 
> LG Rennbesen!



Das ist das geringste Problem. Das kriegst du schon selber hin. Ist ja keine Deutsch-Schularbeit.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Re: Probenzauber*



			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eh fraglich, auf welches Konto, da das bei der Oberbank anscheinend gekündigt ist.



Gibt es hierzu eine Quelle?


----------



## macova (25 März 2006)

Hallo!!
Ich habe auch das selbe mit Probenzauber durch.

Habe auch ein letzte Mahnung bekommen.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass auf der Mahnung 20% MWST berechnet worden sind.
Haben die schon die MWST?

Ich habe mich dort nicht angemeldet, muss meine Tochter gewesen sein mit meinen Daten.
Soll auch so ne eidesstattliche Erklärung unterschreiben.
Hatte daraufhin geschrieben, dass es vielleicht meine 10jährige Tochter war.
Jetzt haben sie zurück geschrieben, dass ich den Ausweis von meiner Tochter hinschicken soll und da wollen sie gegen sie Anzeige erstatten.

Gehe jetzt am Montag zu meiner Anwältin.

Jetzt meine Frage: Hat überhaupt jemand schon mal so ein Mahnverfahrungsschreiben von denen bekommen?

Ich bezahle das auf alle Fälle nicht!!

Vielen Dank!
Constanze


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2006)

macova schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt meine Frage: Hat überhaupt jemand schon mal so ein Mahnverfahrungsschreiben von denen bekommen?


Falls  du den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid meinst, zum x-ten Mal: nach den hier bekannten Informationen : nein 
siehe auch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=145271#145271

cp


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 März 2006)

macova schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> Ich habe auch das selbe mit Probenzauber durch.
> 
> Habe auch ein *letzte Mahnung* bekommen.
> ...



Wenns die letzte Mahnung war, dann kommt ja jetzt nichts mehr. Aber die bisherigen Erfahrenswerte zeigen, dass dann noch die allerletzte Mahnung , die letzte vorgerichtliche Mahnung und die allerletzte vorgerichtliche Mahnung kommen wird, bevor dann wohl Funkstille einkehrt.

In Österreich ist der MWSt.-Satz meines Wissens bei 20 %. Kam die Mahnung denn aus Wien ??

Hier kann man sich über den Probenzauber beschweren, wie es offenbar bereits sehr viele Betroffene taten:

Europäisches Verbraucherzentrum Wien
European Consumer Centre Vienna
Mariahilfer Straße 81
A-1060 Wien
Tel: 0043 / 1 / 588 77-0
Fax: 0043 / 1 / 588 77-71
Internet:http://www.europakonsument.at/

Die haben ihre Geschäftsräume grad gegenüber der Opulentia.


----------



## Erdbaere (25 März 2006)

also meine kam aus wien... aber von soner anderen firma...


----------



## rennbesen (25 März 2006)

Also erstmal danke für die hilfreichen antworten, vor allem bei rolf76 und wembley.....Habe jetzt einen widerruf geschrieben und werde ihn am montag gleich wegschicken.
Mich würde nur noch intressieren ob diejenigen die schon mahnungen erhalten haben, irgendwie darauf reagiert haben, oder einfach abgewartet. Ich würde diese Sch...s-firma am liebsten total ignorieren.

Werde alle "neu-betroffenen" auf dem laufenden halten........ZUSAMMEN sind wir stark!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Rennbesen!


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

rennbesen schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt einen widerruf geschrieben und werde ihn am montag gleich wegschicken.


Es ist zu prüfen, ob im konkreten Einzelfall neben dem Widerspruch noch das Bestreiten des Abschlusses eines entgeltlichen Vertrags, eine Verweigerung der Genehmigung durch die Eltern oder eine Anfechtung (z.B. wegen Irrtums) in Betracht kommen, siehe näher unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Für den Fall, dass neben dem Widerspruch noch weitere Erklärungen in Betracht kommen, ist es grundsätzlich sinnvoll, alle Erklärungen auf einmal zu verschicken. Unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?" wird generell geraten, *alle *im jeweiligen Fall möglichen Erklärungen auf einmal per Einschreiben/Rückschein zu versenden.


----------



## macova (26 März 2006)

Hallo!!

Erstmal danke!!!

Habe aber jetzt noch eine Frage!

Muss ich jetzt irgendwie auf die Mahnung reagieren?

Vielen Dank!

Constanze


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 März 2006)

Erdbaere schrieb:
			
		

> also meine kam aus wien... aber von soner anderen firma...



Jetzt wissen wir es aber ganz genau...........


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Hier gibt es Rat*

So ihr Lieben, schaut mal was hier steht:

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Gewinnspiel-mitgemacht---jetzt-Rechnung__f11563.html

Die Trollin


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hab bei dem tollen Zauber leiderbezahlt!  :evil: Aber nix mit Proben!
Aber theoretisch kann ich de ja jetzt vor Gericht zerren, oder?? I mein de halten ihren Vertrag ja nicht ein!
Was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr dazu???


... hast Du das wirklich drauf? Wie willst Du den Österreicher vor Gericht zerren?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Naja wenn de nix schicken! 
Wir haben in der Family einen Anwalt, mal mit meinem Dad reden, was der dazu sagt, aber für was hat man Verwandschft????
I denk nur de brechen ihren Vertrag!


----------



## Erdbaere (27 März 2006)

Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn de nix schicken!
> Wir haben in der Family einen Anwalt, mal mit meinem Dad reden, was der dazu sagt, aber für was hat man Verwandschft????
> I denk nur de brechen ihren Vertrag!



die brechen nicht den vertrag!! es steht nicht ausdrücklich drinne das sie dir proben schicken müssen. wenn du diesen Thema hier genau durchliest kannst du es auch selbst lesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2006)

Erdbaere schrieb:
			
		

> es steht nicht ausdrücklich drinne das sie dir proben schicken müssen..


so? 
ht*p://www.probenzauber.de/agb.php


> § 3 Vertragsleistungen
> ..
> (2) Ein Anspruch des Kunden zur Teilnahme an einer bestimmten Gutschein/Produkt Proben Aktion besteht nicht.


cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Naja dann verklag i sie um schmerzensgeld oder so was, meine Bekannter ist auf dem Gebiet Spitze, de da draußen sollen sich festhalten!


----------



## Rapunzel025 (27 März 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Nie mehr meld i mi bei was an!wegen einem *[...]* gewinnspiel! Sollen sich alle ihre sachen behalten! Wenn i was will kauf is mir!

Zahlt man für des Forum auch????

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Bitte ein wenig den üblichen Sprachstil trotz aller Emotionen einhalten.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlt man für des Forum auch????


Also ich hab hier bisher noch keine Rechnung von Heiko erhalten.

Man kann das Forum aber freiwillig (auch als Gast) unterstützen und sich an den Traffic- und Serverkosten beteiligen, siehe näher hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5021

P.S.: Würde es Dir etwas ausmachen, etwas langsamer und sorgfältiger zu tippen? Denke bitte an die Leser!


----------



## Wembley (27 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willst Du den Österreicher vor Gericht zerren?


Der in seine AGB hineinschreibt:



			
				Probenzauber AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Es gilt das Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts


.
Der Admin-C, der ja aus Hamburg stammt, kennt, glaube ich, einen bestimmten Anwalt ganz gut.

Einen (firmeneigenen) Ombudsmann haben die laut HP auch. Die Info darüber ist über das Impressum zu erreichen. Der Text kommt einem irgendwie bekannt vor. Als hätte ich den schon bei einer Seite eines anderen Wiener Unternehmers gelesen.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 März 2006)

Neuer Zauber vom Probenzauber:
===============================================


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> die getätigte Anmeldung wurde mit den vollständigen Angaben am 2006-xx-xx mit der IP-Adresse xxx.xx.xx.xxx durchgeführt.
> aufgrund Ihrer Angabe, Sie hätten sich nicht bei diesem Dienst angemeldet, erhalten Sie diese eidestattliche Versicherungsvorlage.
> 
> ...


===============================================

Die versuchen es doch mit allen Tricks, die Leute zum Zahlen zu bewegen!


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

Probenzauber schrieb:
			
		

> Erst nach diesem Schreiben ...
> 
> können wir Anzeige erstatten, Ermittlungen mithilfe dieser IP-Adresse durchführen und die Person, die tatsächlich die Anmeldung vorgenommen hat, ausfindig machen.
> Durch die Ermittlungen, erhalten wir in äußerst kurzer Zeit die Täter-Daten, mithilfe denen wir strafrechtlich gegen den Täter vorgehen können.
> ...



Das soll wohl heißen, dass der Anbieter angeblich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft (StA)/Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Betrugs erstatten zu beabsichtigt. Hintergrund soll wohl sein, 

dass ein Dritter die Daten eingegeben haben könnte, um sich eine Leistung zu erschleichen, oder 
dass zwar der Empfänger des Schreibens sich eingetragen hat, jetzt aber behauptet, dass nicht er selbst, sondern ein Dritter die Daten eingegeben hat.
Wenn der Anbieter tatsächlich Anzeige gegen den unbekannten Anmelder erstattet, entscheidet die StA, ob sie überhaupt ermittelt oder nicht. Und wenn die StA/Polizei im Falle der Aufnahme der Ermittlungen dann von dem Empfänger des o.g. Schreibens eine Aussage möchte, wird sie sich selbst melden. Eine *eidesstattliche Versicherung gegenüber dem Anbieter* bringt der Staatsanwaltschaft nicht viel. 

Wer selbst einer Straftat verdächtigt wird, muss gar nichts sagen, weil niemand seiner eigenen Überführung mitwirken muss (und regelmäßig auch nicht sollte), siehe dazu z.B. hier:
http://www.justiz.nrw.de/BS/RechtAbisZ/glossar/A/Aussageverweigerungsrecht.html

Grundsätzlich kann eine Firma an die Nichtabgabe einer verlangten eidesstattlichen Versicherung auch keine vertragsrechtlichen Folgen anknüpfen. Ganz grundsätzlich kann man aus einem "Nichtstun" keine Willenserklärung herleiten (ansonsten würde ich nur noch Schreiben verschicken mit dem Inhalt: "Wer nicht sofort widerspricht, muss mir 5 EUR bezahlen"...). Siehe z.B. bei wikipedia


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2006)

*Nachtrag: Hätte ich fast verpennt:
*


			
				Ein sehr unüberlegt handelnder Probenzauber-Mitarbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> *Erst nach diesem Schreiben können wir Anzeige erstatten, Ermittlungen mithilfe dieser IP-Adresse durchführen und die Person, die tatsächlich die Anmeldung vorgenommen hat, ausfindig machen.*


Erst nach der eidesstattlichen Versicherung könnte Probenzauber nach eigenem Eingeständnis anhand der IP-Adresse den _Telefonanschlussinhaber_ ermitteln (sofern die IP nicht gefälscht war und der Provider die Daten noch gespeichert hat, siehe dazu auch hier ). Das müsste doch jeden Empfänger einer solchen Rechnung beruhigen!


----------



## Erdbaere (27 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dann verklag i sie um schmerzensgeld oder so was, meine Bekannter ist auf dem Gebiet Spitze, de da draußen sollen sich festhalten!



du willst die wegen 84euro verklagen? da haste nachher mehr zeit und geldverschwendeung als erfolg


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Jetzt bin ich gespannt was die auf mein Einschreiben antworten werden:


```
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich werde auf Ihre Rechnung vom ... auf keinen Fall eine Zahlung leisten, da sie keinerlei Zahlungsanspruch gegen mich haben.

Zwischen uns kam kein entgeltlicher Vertrag zustande. Aufgrund der irreführenden Gestaltung der Anmeldemaske und der sehr versteckten Hinweise auf die Kostenpflicht durften Sie meine Anmeldung nicht als Angebot auf Abschluss eines entgeltlichen Vertrags verstehen. Die Regelung der Entgeltlichkeit in den AGBs ist überraschend und daher unwirksam.

Sollte entgegen meiner Auffassung ein Vertrag zunächst zustande gekommen sein, widerrufe ich diesen hiermit und fechte ihn wegen Irrtums an. Vorsorglich kündige ich einen etwaigen Vertrag zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
```

Mehr hören die von mir nicht mehr und dass die vor Gericht mit mir reden wollen glaub ich auch nicht... 
 :evil:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 März 2006)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden stellte heute interessanten Link in Sachen Probino, Winow, Probenzauber, M. und B.C. sowie V.(P.) F. ein:

"Tipps" der StA Wiebaden

Hier der dazugehörige Text (Zitat):

*Hinweise für Geschädigte in Sachen Gratisproben - Gratis-SMS
*
Die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden führt unter dem Aktenzeichen *[...]* Ermittlungen gegen die Verantwortlichen der Internetangebote der Firma NewAdMedia in Hochheim/Main, insbesondere winow.de und probino.de. Dabei handelt  es sich nach den bisherigen Feststellungen um die Beschuldigten B**** D**** C****** und M****** C******.

Ferner richten sich die Ermittlungen gegen die Firma Proinka*** GmbH in Hanau und deren Geschäftsführer St**** Str****** sowie gegen Herrn Rechtsanwalt O*** T*** in O********, die teilweise mit der Beitreibung der Forderungen aus der angeblichen Inanspruchnahme der angebotenen Dienstleistungen befasst waren und sind. Andere Mandate der Proinka*** GmbH und des Rechtsanwaltes O*** T*** sind nicht Gegenstand der hiesigen Ermittlungen.

Die Seite probino.de wurde seit Mitte Dezember 2005 allerdings nicht mehr von der Firma NewAdMedia in Hochheim betrieben sondern laut Impressum von der Firma Opulentia EDV-Diensteistungs GmbH in Wien/Österreich.

Seit einiger Zeit laufen entsprechende Angebote auch nicht mehr unter probino.de sondern unter probenzauber.de mit gleicher Verantwortlichkeit.

Ebenfalls in Wien/Österreich firmiert nach dem Impressum der Internetseiten die Zweigniederlassung der Firma Verimount mit Hauptsitz in Dubai, die unter simsen.de Gratis-SMS anbietet, deren Inanspruchnahme in eine Zahlungspflicht münden kann.

Als Verantwortlicher wird V******* P*[...]* Fr******* genannt, der wiederum auch als Verantwortlicher des Angebotes unter probenexpress.de aufgeführt ist.

Eine Zuständigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden für die Verfolgung in Österreich begangener strafbarer Handlungen ist nicht gegeben, wenn nicht andere Gesichtspunkte die hiesige Zuständigkeit begründen. Ebenso besteht keine Zuständigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden für vergleichbare andere Internetangebote, deren Verantwortliche laut Impressum ebenfalls außerhalb des Landgerichtsbezirkes Wiesbaden ihren Sitz haben.

Bislang haben sich noch keine hinreichend sicheren Erkenntnisse dafür ergeben, dass die Beschuldigten B**** D**** und M****** C****** auch für die weiteren Aktivitäten mit den Seiten probino.de und probenzauber.de durch die Firma Opulentia EDV-Diensteistungs GmbH verantwortlich sind.

Ebenso wenig liegen aktuell hinreichend konkrete Anhaltspunkte dafür vor, dass zu dem unter probenexpress.de angebotenen Dienst des V******* P*[...]* Fr******* oder anderen ähnlichen Angeboten eine Verbindung besteht, die zu strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen führen könnte.

Falls Sie sich durch die Verantwortlichen der von Wien aus unterhaltenen Internetangebote betrügerisch geschädigt fühlen, könnten Sie unmittelbar bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft der Bundesrepublik Österreich Strafanzeige erstatten. Dies ist ein deutlich schnellerer Weg, als dies in Deutschland zu unternehmen, weil von hier aus nur auf dem Weg eines recht aufwändigen Strafverfolgungsersuchens  im Internationalen Rechtshilfeverkehr vorgegangen werden könnte.

Insoweit müsste mit erheblichen Verzögerungen gerechnet werden, weil schon die Bearbeitung der zahlreichen ständig neu hier anhängig werdenden Vorgänge und Anfragen die vorhandenen Kapazitäten weitgehend auslasten.

Hier ist folgende Anschrift bekannt:

Staatsanwaltschaft Wien
Landesgerichtsstr. 11
A-1010 Wien

Bundesrepublik Österreich

Tel/  + 43 (1) 4 01 27 - 0

Strafanzeigen gegen Personen oder Firmen, die von Deutschland aus operieren, können Sie dagegen entweder bei der für Sie zuständigen Polizeidienststelle oder bei der für den jeweiligen Firmensitz zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten.

Folgende Punkte und Fragen sind im Übrigen für die Bearbeitung der Strafanzeigen in Sachen Winow/Probino usw. wesentlich und sind bei einer Anzeigeerstattung zu beachten:

* Haben Sie sich auf der Internetseite angemeldet ?
* Haben Sie dabei die Zahlungspflicht erkannt, falls nicht, warum nicht?
* Haben Sie die Anmeldemaske ausgefüllt und den Vorgang abgebrochen?
* Haben Sie die Internetseite lediglich besucht ?
* Haben Sie eine andere Erklärung dazu, warum die betroffenen                  Unternehmen von Ihnen Zahlung verlangen ?
* Haben Sie Leistungen der Gegenseite erhalten ?
* Haben Sie Zahlungen geleistet, wenn ja in welcher Höhe und an wen ?
* Bitte fügen Sie ggf. weiteren Schriftverkehr in Kopie oder Ausdruck bei.

Schließlich ist zu empfehlen, keine Zahlung zu leisten, sofern Sie sicher sind, dass eine entsprechende Verbindlichkeit nicht eingegangen wurde. Von Ihren Gründen sollten Sie die Gegenseite schriftlich unterrichten.

Spätestens wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gegen Sie erwirkt werden sollte, müssten Sie umgehend zivilrechtlichen Rat einholen. Dessen Erteilung gehört nicht zum Aufgabenbereich der Strafverfolgungsbehörden wie Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaften.

Bitte wenden Sie sich deswegen an einen Rechtsanwalt, an die Rechtsberatungsstelle des für Sie zuständigen Amtsgerichts oder an eine Verbraucherberatungsstelle.

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Im Übrigen Link angepasst]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

Da hat wohl einer in Wiesbaden die Notbremse gezogen - gut gewimmelt Herr StA!


----------



## rennbesen (29 März 2006)

*Tipps der STA Wiesbaden*

Sorry...ich hab mir das jetzt durchgelesen, nur anscheind bin ich zu blond" um das zu kapieren.......Soll das etwa heißen das  wir die Österreicher jetzt um hilfe bitten müßten ( wenn es soweit kommt).....kann mich bitte mal jemand aufklären?

Ja und dann noch was.....hab, nachdem ich denen von P.Z. einen wiederruf, kündigung usw. geschrieben hab, heute wieder ne mail von ihnen erhalten. Sie schreiben mir folgendes:

Sehr geehrte Kunde

Unsere Homepage ist laut E-Commerce recht aufgebaut und überprüft worden und
als Richtig empfunden worden.

Ihr Widerrufsrecht laut §312 e ist 14 Tage nach Anmeldung abgelaufen, somit
können wir ihren Widerspruch nicht annehmen.

Ich hoffe ich habe ihre fragen beantworten, bei weiteren fragen stehen wir
gerne weiter zu Verfügung.

Mit freundliche Grüssen 

Ihr Probenzauber Team 



ist das jetzt auch wieder nur eine leere drohung, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

LG Rennbesen!


----------



## sascha (29 März 2006)

> Unsere Homepage ist laut E-Commerce recht aufgebaut und überprüft worden und
> als Richtig empfunden worden.



Süß


----------



## Wembley (30 März 2006)

*Re: Tipps der STA Wiesbaden*



			
				rennbesen schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry...ich hab mir das jetzt durchgelesen, nur anscheind bin ich zu blond" um das zu kapieren.......Soll das etwa heißen das  wir die Österreicher jetzt um hilfe bitten müßten ( wenn es soweit kommt).....kann mich bitte mal jemand aufklären?


Ja, wer die Probenzauberer anzeigen will, sollte dies bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien tun.



> Unsere Homepage ist laut E-Commerce recht aufgebaut und überprüft worden und als Richtig empfunden worden.



Meinen die das E-Commerce-Recht  oder hat ein Kumpel namens "E-Commerce" diese HP als "recht aufgebaut" (Achtung Mehrdeutigkeiten) bewertet?

Außerdem: der Aufbau von Homepages (nach welchen Richtlinien auch immer) und die Gültigkeit von Vertragsabschlüssen sind zwei Paar Schuhe.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Rapunzel025 (30 März 2006)

Hab eheute eine mail vom Europakonsumentenschutz bekommen, nach einer beschwerde bei denen!:

In der letzten Zeit häufen sich bei uns Beschwerden von Betroffenen mit identen Sachverhaltsdarstellungen über die Firma Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH aus Wien, bei denen die Empfänger entweder von einer Anmeldung nichts wissen oder sich offenbar durch Gratisangebote angelockt anmelden und die zum Teil klein gedruckten Vertragsbedingungen oder die nur mittels "pop up" aufrufbaren Geschäftsbedingungen übersehen und nicht durchlesen. Erst nach Ablauf von 14 Tagen verschickt die Firma dann Rechnungen, um vermutlich bewusst die für Deutschland geltende Widerrufsfrist zu umgehen.



Grundsätzlich ist zu Anmeldungen im Internet zu sagen, dass dafür der Unternehmer beweispflichtig ist. Die alleinige Bekanntgabe von Name und Adresse reicht für so einen Beweis sicher nicht aus. Auch das Anführen der sogenannten IP-Adresse ist als Beleg für eine verbindliche Anmeldung ungenügend. Sofern Sie sich nicht dort durch ein bewusstes Anklicken bei probenzauber.de angemeldet haben, kann auch kein verbindlicher Vertrag und keine Zahlungspflicht für Sie zustande kommen. 



Sollten Sie sich tatsächlich verbindlich angemeldet haben, dann ist ein Unternehmer aufgrund der Fernabsatzrichtlinie verpflichtet, die Anmeldung inklusive aller das Geschäft betreffenden wesentlichen Daten zu bestätigen und über das Rücktrittsrecht (Frist in Österreich 7 Werktage, Frist in Deutschland 14 Tage) zu belehren. Hält der Unternehmer diese Informations- und Belehrungsfristen nicht ein, dann verlängert sich die Rücktrittsfrist gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz auf 3 Monate. Der Hinweis auf der Homepage der Firma reicht gemäß § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt (die Information kann jederzeit vom Unternehmer geändert werden). Im Ergebnis bedeutet dies, dass die Rücktrittsfrist noch offen ist, da der Unternehmer unseres Wissens nicht korrekt informiert.



Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher mittels eingeschriebenen Brief entweder mangels verbindlicher Anmeldung oder mangels ausreichender Rücktrittsbelehrung gegen die Forderung klar und deutlich zu protestieren und vorsichtshalber unter Berufung auf § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz den Rücktritt zu erklären. Die Anschrift der Firma lautet:



Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH

Mariahilfer Straße 103/1/25

A-1060 Wien 



Die entsprechenden Musterbriefe finden Sie im Anhang.



Mittlerweile interessiert sich auch die Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft für die Vorgehensweise der Firma Opulentia. Sollten Sie an einer Anzeige interessiert sein, dann können wir Ihnen gerne den noch von der zuständigen Staatsanwältin fertigzustellenden Fragebogen in den nächsten Tagen zuschicken.


----------



## tuxedo (30 März 2006)

> Der Hinweis auf der Homepage der Firma reicht gemäß § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt (die Information kann jederzeit vom Unternehmer geändert werden).



Das, finde ich, ist ein interessantes und wichtiges Argument. Wie sehen das die juristisch versierten Leser des Forums?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rolf76 (30 März 2006)

Das Bayerische Verbraucherschutzministerium sieht es in dem neuen Beitrag "Abo-Fallen im Internet" ähnlich (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Bitte beachten: § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz ist die österreichische Regelung. Zur (sehr ähnlichen) deutschen Rechtslage siehe die Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (30 März 2006)

Braucht jemand den Vordruck den ich vom Europakonsument bekommen habe?? Dann stelle ich ihn hier herein!

Kann eigentlich jeder verwenden!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 März 2006)

Offensichtlich "entläßt" Probenzauber viele "Kunden" (kurioserweise mit genau demselben Text wie bei simsen.de vor einigen Wochen) aus der Abofalle:

*Zitat Probenzauber:
"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

aus Kulanzgründen wurde Ihr Vertrag gekündigt, betrachten Sie die Sache als erledigt. Es bestehen keine weiteren Forderungen von unserer Seite. Alle etwaigen E-Mails und Rechnungen sind ab sofort als gegenstandslos zu betrachten. Probenzauber.de entschuldigt sich für alle Unannehmlichkeiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Probenzauber.de Team"*

So sah seinerzeit die "Aboentlassung" bei simsen.de aus:

Zitat:

*"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

aus Kulanzgründen wurde Ihr Vertrag gekündigt, betrachten Sie die Sache als erledigt. Es bestehen keine weiteren Forderungen von unserer Seite. Alle etwaigen E-Mails und Rechnungen sind ab sofort als gegenstandslos zu betrachten. Verimount entschuldigt sich für alle Unannehmlichkeiten und würde sich freuen, Sie demnächst als zufriedenen Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen."

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr simsen.de Team"*

Haben die den gleichen Textbaustein-Bestand ?????


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die den gleichen Textbaustein-Bestand?


Nee, die kupfern von einander ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Also erstmal muss ich sagen dass ich dieses Forum klasse finde und mir wirklich Mut macht, nachdem ich nach der Rechnung der Opulentia GmbH über 84€ ziemlich geschockt war. Es steht wohl ausser Frage dass dieses Unternehmen absolut _[***]_ und voll auf _[***]_ ausgerichtet ist.

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen eine Email von Probenzauber mit Rechnung als PDF-Anhang erhalten mit der Aufforderung innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu zahlen und war wohl wie ihr alle entsetzt.Ich habe mich dort wohl tatsächlich angemeldet und auch eine Bestätigungs-Mail bekommen.Über die Kosten wurde ich mir natürlich erst nach Eingang der Rechnung klar.Nach einiger Recherche in Foren werde ich nun Folgendes tun: -Rat bei der Verbraucherzentrale einholen  -Widerruf durch Einschreiben -abwarten

Bisher ist jeder der Meinung diese Firma rasselt nur mit den Säbeln ohne wirklich was in der Hand zu haben.Ich hoffe ihr habt recht...und ich werde es aussitzen.Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.

LG  Calito

_zwei Worte entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten* BT/MOD*_


----------



## rolf76 (2 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Für den Fall, dass neben einem Widerspruch *noch weitere Erklärungen* in Betracht kommen, ist es grundsätzlich sinnvoll, alle Erklärungen auf einmal zu verschicken. Unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?" wird generell geraten, *alle *im jeweiligen Fall möglichen Erklärungen auf einmal per Einschreiben/Rückschein zu versenden. 

Ob im konkreten Einzelfall neben dem Widerruf noch das Bestreiten des Zustandekommens eines entgeltlichen Vertrags, eine Verweigerung der Genehmigung durch die Eltern oder eine Anfechtung (z.B. wegen Irrtums) in Betracht kommen, kann und darf im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht beantwortet werden. Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos kann man >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken) nachlesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht jemand den Vordruck den ich vom Europakonsument bekommen habe?? Dann stelle ich ihn hier herein!
> 
> Kann eigentlich jeder verwenden!


Ich hätte gerne den Vordruck.


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gerne den Vordruck.


Bei den Vordrucken immer aufpassen, für welches Land dieser gilt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

wo finde ich diesen vordruck?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Aus Kulanzgründen wie die Firma so schön sagt wurde ich aus dem Vetrag entlassen!

UND DAS KANN ICH DEM BRIEF VOM EUROPAKONSUMENT VERDANKEN!

Den hab ich eingeschrieben abgeschickt und siehe da, es bringt mal was!

Mal sehen was bei ....-heute.com passiert!
Also Leute durchhalten!

Am Ende dieses Tunnels gibt es Licht und ich bin geraude ins freie gekommen! fg


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

HAllo Unregistriert!

HAbe eine beschwerde an den Europakonsument geschickt und eine mail zurück bekommen! Und im Anhang war dieser Vordruck!

Bei interesse bitte eine pn mit email adresse!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Bei interesse bitte eine pn mit email adresse!



ohne  Anmeldung dürfte das kaum gehen, email addis im Posting sind  unzulässig

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Vielen Dank...aber glücklicherweise brauche ich den Wisch nicht mehr!!
Habe mich auf §5e und §5d des Konsumentenschutzgesetzes berufen und diese zitiert,mit der Aufforderung mich aus dem Vertrag zu entlassen.
Und siehe da...Email abgeschickt und nach 30 Min kam die Kündigung aus Kulanzgründen ins Postfach....wahnsinn!

Es geht doch!Kann das nur jedem empfehlen!

LG aus dem sonnigen Süden


----------



## Rapunzel025 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Sorry keine Ahnung wieso ich abgemeldet war! Also falls jemand den Vordruck vom Europakonsument braucht bitte eine PN!


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Zwei Artikel aus Österreich über die Probenzauberer:

Überschrift: *Opulentia - Gratisproben, die in Wahrheit Kosten verursachen*

http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?id=26833&lang=DE

Ein weiterer ähnlicher Artikel auf orf.at

Überschrift: *Teure "Gratisproben": Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt*

http://help.orf.at/?story=4470

Zwar hier nicht neu, aber durchaus Wert wieder in Erinnerung gerufen zu werden:



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Unternehmer ist beweispflichtig
> Grundsätzlich ist bei Anmeldungen im Internet der Unternehmer beweispflichtig. Die alleinige Bekanntgabe von Name und Adresse reicht für so einen Beweis jedenfalls nicht aus.
> 
> Auch das Anführen der so genannten IP-Adresse ist als Beleg für eine verbindliche Anmeldung ungenügend – Opulentia versucht allerdings durchaus die "unfreiwilligen Kunden" mit Anführung dieser IP-Adresse zur zahlung zu "bewegen".


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Habe heute einen BRIEF bekommen!
In den folgendes stand:


Sehr geehrte Frau .....

Stellungnahme u ihrem schreiben vom ......

Sie haben sich am... mit der IP ...... um ..... auf www. prob......de angemeldet.

Bestätigungsmail der anmeldung wurde am .... um .... gesendet.

Unsere Homepage wurde mit den E- commerce Richtlinien aufgebaut und geprüft.

Unsere Widerrufsbelehrungen steht auf unserer Homepage www..........de, direkt auf der Startseite und unter AGB, weiters wird bei jeder Bestellung eine Bestätigungsmail gesendet!

Sie haben leider keine Gebrauch von dem Widerrufsrecht binnen 14 Tagen gemacht. 

Da wir unsere Kunden zufrieden stellen wollen, kündigen wir Ihren Mandanten aus dem Vertrag mit Probenzauber und stellen keine weiteren Forderungen.

Ich hofe diese Auskünfte genügen Ihnen, bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Okay, aber ich habe keinen Anwalt eingesetz sondern selbst geschrieben!
Also schaut wieder mal so aus als würden alle dieses Mail bekommen!

Also Leute ich bin raus! juhu! jetzt noch den sms-.... sch....


----------



## fiac (5 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hi Rapunzel, kannst du bitte mal den Brief denn du PZ geschrieben hast hier veröffentlichen, damit wir den selben Brief auch dahin schicken können. Wäre echt nett. Danke, gruss fiac.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Absender




Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH
Mariahilfer Straße 103/1/25
A-1060 Wien


Ort, Datum 

Betrifft:	Ihre Rechnung vom …..06 Kunden-Nummer ….
	Rücktritt § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Ich habe mich laut Ihnen am …. 2006 auf Ihrer Homepage unter probenzauber.de angemeldet. Am …..2006 erhielt ich überraschend von Ihnen eine Rechnung, ohne dass Sie mich ausreichend über das Rücktrittsrecht informierten, so wie dies zwingend im Konsumentenschutzgesetz geregelt ist (basierend auf der sogenannten Fernabsatzrichtlinie). Der Hinweis auf Ihrer Homepage reicht dafür nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt. Da somit keine ausreichende Belehrung über das Rücktrittsrecht gem. § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz erfolgte, ist die Rücktrittsfrist nach wie vor offen.

Ich trete von diesem Vertrag gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz sowie aus jedem anderen tauglichen Rechtsgrund innerhalb offener Frist zurück.

Ich fordere Sie daher auf, Ihrer Rechnung vom …...2006 zurückzubuchen und die Angelegenheit innerhalb von 14 Tagen als gegenstandslos zu bestätigen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


………….


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz
> § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz


Der Vollständigkeit halber: Dies sind* österreichische* Gesetze. In Deutschland spricht man von Widerruf.
Wenn jemand an der deutschen Gesetzeslage allgemein interessiert ist:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Der Probenzauber hat einen neuen Betreiber:

h**p://w*w.probenzauber.de/impressum.php


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

tag,

meine schwiegermutter ist auch auf diese "kostenlos"-masche mit kleingedruckten agbs reingefallen - sie hat aber direkt nach der anmeldung per mail ihre anmeldung widerrufen. kann ich annehmen, dass sie damit aus dem schneider ist - gilt dieses 14-tägige widerrufsrecht in solchen fällen?

eine rechnung und eine mahnung hat sie bereits erhalten...


----------



## Wembley (10 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> sie hat aber direkt nach der anmeldung per mail ihre anmeldung widerrufen.



Hat sie eine Bestätigung des Widerrufs bekommen? Sonst kann ich dir empfehlen, die letzten Seiten dieses Threads inkl. eventueller Links genauer anzuschauen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

habe was besseres gefunden:
http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?lang=DE&id=26833

da sie nie eine anmeldebestätigung samt widerrufsbelehrung erhalten hat, verlängert sich die rücktrittsfrist auf 3 monate - angemeldet hat sie sich "angeblich" am 15.3. (tatsächlich hat sie sich aber am 15.1. an- und gleich wieder abgemeldet)

zusätzlich werde ich noch schauen, ob sie am 15.3. überhaupt online war, falls nicht liegt hier eindeutig ein fehler oder gar betrug vor!


----------



## Dorina (11 April 2006)

*Problem...*

Hey ich habe heut auch einen brief bekomm in dem steht das ich angeblich ihrgendwelche produktproben bestellt haben soll, obwohl ich nie sowas bestellt habe...ich soll jetzt 91.50 euro zahlen...und es wär auch die letzte mahnung weil ich auf der davor nicht reagiert hätte, ich hab garnichts davor bekommen...ich habe auch schon versucht da anzurufen is aber entweder besetzt oda es geht keiner ans telefon, fax hab ich auch schon verrsucht hin zuschicken, geht auch nicht da kommt immer ein sendebericht auf dem fehlerhaft steht...könnt ihr mir sagen was ich da machen soll?dürfen die das überhaupt da ich noch minderjährig bin?


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2006)

*AW: Problem...*



			
				Dorina schrieb:
			
		

> produktproben
> 
> schon versucht da anzurufen is aber entweder besetzt oda es geht keiner ans telefon, fax hab ich auch schon verrsucht hin zuschicken


 ... um welche Firma gehts?


----------



## rolf76 (11 April 2006)

*AW: Problem...*



			
				Dorina schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ich nie sowas bestellt habe...ich soll jetzt 91.50 euro zahlen...dürfen die das überhaupt da ich noch minderjährig bin?



Dürfen? Versuchen kann man es ja mal, egal ob der angebliche Kunde volljährig oder minderjährig ist. Ob man zur Zahlung verpflichtet ist, hängt aber davon ab, ob ein Vertrag besteht oder nicht. 

Wer bei Vertragsschluss *noch nicht 18*, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen. 

Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos. Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## vivien_emily (11 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Absender
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich mir diesen Brief kopieren und an probenzauber.de schicken? Bin auch Geschädigter. Schon Antwort erhalten von probenzauber.de?


----------



## lokomoko (11 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Teure "Gratisproben": Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt
http://help.orf.at/?story=4470


----------



## da_rose (11 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Leider bin ich auch in die Tappe des Probezaubers gefallen.
Ich habe mich da angemeldet, ohne zu wissen das es kostenpflichtig ist!
das kam erst später......es war genau so wie ihr es auch beschreibt

Aber nun habe ich ein  problem!Ich bin noch nicht volljährig!
Ich werde am Samstag erst 18. 
Angemeldet habe ich mich laut Schreiben am 24.02.2006.(selber weiß ich es ja gar nicht mehr so genau)

Nun habe ich eine rechnung inklusive Mahngebühr von 90Euro bekommen.
Habt ihr einen Ratschlag was ich machen sollte??Ich will keine Probleme damit bekommen das ich noch nicht volljährig war!Es war doch mein Fehler!!

DANKE schon mal im Vorraus für die HILFE!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

wenn deine eltern nicht eingewilligt haben is der vertarg nicht wirksam


----------



## Wembley (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				da_rose schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nun habe ich ein  problem!Ich bin noch nicht volljährig!



Na hallo. Wo ist da das Problem? Alt wirst du schon von selber.  

Zur Minderjährigenproblematik im allgemeinen:

Wer bei Vertragsschluss *noch nicht 18*, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen.

Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137888#137888

*Wird der Minderjährige zwischenzeitlich volljährig, schlüpft er selbst in die Rolle seiner Eltern. Nicht mehr die Eltern, sondern der nun Volljährige kann den Vertrag genehmigen oder die Genehmigung verweigern.
*

Es werden von manchen Anbietern Briefe verschickt, in denen bei Angabe falscher Geburtsdaten von "Betrug" ausgegangen wird und Schadenersatzforderungen im Raum stehen. Dies wird von vielen komptetenten Leuten aber anders gesehen. Siehe Links unten: 

- http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...329#post129329 - Bitte auch die Folgepostings auf der nächsten und übernächsten Seite lesen.
- http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=352 (vor allem den zweiten Teil lesen)
-  Meinung eines Juristen.
In den letzten beiden Artikeln geht es hauptsächlich zwar um einen anderen Anbieter, aber die Art und Weise, Eltern minderjähriger Kinder zum Bezahlen zu bewegen, ist ziemlich ähnlich. Daher sind dort durchaus brauchbare allgemeine Erklärungen zu finden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

huhu zusammen , 

mir ist genau das passiert, bin auf die seite hab mich regiestrienlassen,
ohne zu wissen das kostenplichtig ist,
hab aber keine rückmeldung bekommen nur eine rechnung von 84 euro

wie komme ich da wieder heraus

gruss oesselse


----------



## vivien_emily (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> huhu zusammen ,
> 
> mir ist genau das passiert, bin auf die seite hab mich regiestrienlassen,
> ohne zu wissen das kostenplichtig ist,
> ...


hallo,
habe bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien,. Fax-Nr. [.....] Anzeige erstattet mit folgendem Brief:
1)
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
auch ich wurde von der o.a. Firma gelinkt und soll plötzlich 84,00 Euro pro jahr bezahlen. Ich erstatte hiermit Anzeige.
Ihr Aktenzeichen: 62 St 15/06m.
Ich wäre Ihnen sehr verbunden, wenn Sie mir die Anzeige bestätigen. Wenn es geht per E-Mail, da ich nur einen PC-Fax besitze.
Mit freundlichem Gruß

2) Brief geschrieben - Einschreiben mit Rückschein - an:
Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH
Mariahilfer Straße 103/1/25
A-1060 Wien

Betr.:	Ihre Rechnung vom 29.03.06 Kunden-Nummer PRZ-025071
hier:	Rücktritt § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
Ich habe mich laut Ihnen am 13.03.2006 auf Ihrer Homepage unter probenzauber.de angemeldet. Am 29.03.2006 erhielt ich überraschend von Ihnen eine Rechnung, ohne dass Sie mich ausreichend über das Rücktrittsrecht informierten, so wie dies zwingend im Konsumentenschutzgesetz geregelt ist (basierend auf der sogenannten Fernabsatzrichtlinie). Der Hinweis auf Ihrer Homepage reicht dafür nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt. Da somit keine ausreichende Belehrung über das Rücktrittsrecht gem. § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz erfolgte, ist die Rücktrittsfrist nach wie vor offen.

Ich trete von diesem Vertrag gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz sowie aus jedem anderen tauglichen Rechtsgrund innerhalb offener Frist zurück.

Ich fordere Sie daher auf, Ihrer Rechnung vom 29.03.2006 zurückzubuchen und die Angelegenheit innerhalb von 14 Tagen als gegenstandslos zu bestätigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hoffe damit die [......] vertrieben zu haben.
gruß jürgen

_Faxnummer und ein Wort entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				vivien_emily schrieb:
			
		

> habe bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien,. Fax-Nr. [.....] Anzeige erstattet mit folgendem Brief:
> 1)
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> auch ich wurde von der o.a. Firma gelinkt und soll plötzlich 84,00 Euro pro jahr bezahlen. Ich erstatte hiermit Anzeige.
> ...



War das der ganze Brief? Akzeptiert die österr. StA solche Anzeigen? Du beschreibst ja noch nicht einmal den Sachverhalt.


----------



## Insider (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Akzeptiert die österr. StA solche Anzeigen?


Das ist ja wie in Deutschland, der Sachverhalt wäre nachzuermitteln, ggf. durch eine Zeugenvernehmung des Anzeigenerstatters.
So wie der Asylbewerber einfach nur das Zauberwort "Asyl" für sein Begehr ausprechen muss, reicht es in der Tat, einen Sachverhalt mit dem Wort "Anzeige" zu domizilieren. Den Rest müssen sich die Beamten aus den Fingern saugen.


----------



## Nicht-Strafrechtler (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Schon klar, aber im Ergebnis hätte man dann ja gleich zur Polizei gehen können und denen den Sachverhalt schildern. 

Jetzt wird vermutlich die StA die Polizei beauftragen, den nicht mitgeteilten Sachverhalt zu ermitteln.

Wenn es bei der Anzeige um die Wahrung von Fristen ginge, hätte ich bei so einer Anzeige aber meine Bedenken, da die angezeigte Tat sehr unbestimmt bleibt.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hey Leute ich bin auch Opfer der Probenverschenker geworden und habe auf Anraten meines Anwalts die offene Rechnung erstmal nicht bezahlt und habe nun einen Brief mit einer letzten Mahnung erhalten. Darin wird mit einem Inkassoverfahren gedroht. Ist das ein Bluff oder habe ich wirklich noch mit mit denen zu rechnen?
Ich werde ebenfalls einen Brief an Opulentia schreiben und meinen Vertrag somit anfechten, doch wird das genügen? Das wächst mir langsam wirklich über den Kopf!
Was kann ich machen???


----------



## stieglitz (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... Anraten meines Anwalts die offene Rechnung erstmal nicht bezahlt ...


Dein Anwalt hat dir doch schon den richtigen Rat gegeben.
Und dann lese mal den ganzen Thread hier, da bekommst du auf deine Fragen die entsprechenden Anworten.
Das Forum dient zur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute ich bin auch Opfer der Probenverschenker geworden und habe auf Anraten meines Anwalts die offene Rechnung erstmal nicht bezahlt und habe nun einen Brief mit einer letzten Mahnung erhalten. Darin wird mit einem Inkassoverfahren gedroht. Ist das ein Bluff oder habe ich wirklich noch mit mit denen zu rechnen?
> Ich werde ebenfalls einen Brief an Opulentia schreiben und meinen Vertrag somit anfechten, doch wird das genügen? Das wächst mir langsam wirklich über den Kopf!
> Was kann ich machen???




Hallo,
genau der selbe schei.. ist mir auch wieder fahren. Als ich Post von der tollen Firma erhalten habe, hab ich die initiative ergriffen und bin zur Polizei um eine Anzeige zuerstatten.
Die haben mir geraten dies als Bluff anzusehen, denn es gibt so viele schlimme Finger im Netz die mit gewissen einschüchterungs Methoden an das Geld von dummen Leuten kommen.
Also bloß nix überweisen. Fals doch jemand vor der Tür stehen sollte (den man nicht kennt und auch nicht kennenlernen möchte) dann gleich bei der Polizei anrufen!!!!
Die können den Sachverhalt erstmal klären.
Würde mich nicht mit denen in Verbindung setzten denn jeder Brief oder Fax kostet ja auch Geld. Einfach eine Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten wegen Betrugs. Alles andere macht dann der Staatsanwalt schon.
Mach Dir keine Sorgen, wird schon wieder.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



> Würde mich nicht mit denen in Verbindung setzten denn jeder Brief oder Fax kostet ja auch Geld.


Richtig, zumal der alte Betreiber das Projekt ja gar nicht mehr anbietet. Egal, ob da Mahnschreiben von einem Anwalt aus Hamburg kommen oder was auch immer - das Ganze ist letztendlich nur ein blʊff.


> Einfach eine Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten wegen Betrugs. Alles andere macht dann der Staatsanwalt schon.


Wenn du den Staatsanwalt in Wien meinst vielleicht, hier in Deutschland eher nicht. Die deutschen Staatsanwaltschaften beeinflussen die Forderungen in diesem Fall hier mMn in keinster Weise. Da muss jeder selbst zusehen, wie er damit zurecht kommt.


----------



## driftmaster (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

an alle die sich duch probenzauber betrogen fühlen!:-( 
schaut mal unter:

staatsanwaltschaft wien(hier ist sogar ein beispiel vordruck wegen unterlassener informationspflicht zu wiederufsrecht dabei)
http://help.orf.at/?story=4470


----------



## Wembley (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				driftmaster schrieb:
			
		

> staatsanwaltschaft wiesbaden


 Die wird aber damit keine große Freude haben.

Siehe hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=346

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Dabei geht es nicht nur um Befindlichkeiten sondern treffender Weise um die Zuständigkeit und die wurde generell bereits abgelehnt


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

habe nicht behauptet das die wiesbadener dafür zuständig sind!!!!
 nur das interesante fakten dort stehen...


----------



## vivien_emily (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

habe heute mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Wien telefoniert. Die Anzeigen gegen probenzauber bearbeitet das Landgericht Wien - az. 211 UR 103-06 D - . Fax-Nr. aus Deutschland 00431401273242.
gruß jürgen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe mit jetzt mal alles hier durchgelesen und das Problem was ich habe, habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Leider habe ich mich dort auch angemeldet und diese Rechnung bekommen. Den Betrag hatte ich bezahlt. Trotzdem habe ich schon 2 Mahnungen bekommen, das ich angeblich nicht gezahlt habe.
Habe denen auch ne Mail geschickt, in der steht, wann ich den Betrag gezahlt habe. 
Nun habe ich hier gelesen ( dank der hilfreichen Link´s ) , das man von diesem Vertrag noch zurücktreten kann, da ich nicht ausreichend informiert wurde.
Jetzt werde ich diesen Brief schreiben und heute noch abschicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe eben nochmal meine Mails durchgeschaut, und gesehen, das ich eine Bestätigungsmail mit Belehrung bekommen habe.
Was mach ich denn nun? Nicht mehr Reagieren???


----------



## Phänomenologe (13 April 2006)

*Probenzauber*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich mich dort auch angemeldet und diese Rechnung bekommen. Den Betrag hatte ich bezahlt. Trotzdem habe ich schon 2 Mahnungen bekommen, das ich angeblich nicht gezahlt habe.



Mit diesem Problem bist Du nicht allein. Du könntest eine Kopie des Kontoauszuges oder von dem Überweisungsträger mit hin schicken. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass alle Anbieter, die auf Überweisung setzen, hier und da den Überblick über die Zahlungseingänge verlieren. Erschwerend kommt hier dazu, dass das Konto bei der Münchener Oberbank seit etwa drei Wochen nicht mehr existiert.

Das Du nun irgendwie vom Vertrag wieder weg willst, ist verständlich - wer will schon mit jemandem, der solche Startschwierigkeiten hat, Geschäfte machen. Ein weiters Problemchen wäre (aber das ist nicht deines), dass das Projekt probenzauber.de nun von jemand ganz anderem betrieben wird. Da stellt sich mir schon die Frage, ob der die Kunden (ob freiwillig oder nicht) übernommen hat und damit auch die Frage, ob zahlende Kunden überhaupt etwas für ihr Geld bekommen. Die Kaufzeit ist ja längerfristig.

Allein wegen der Irretationen um das Projekt würde ich mich (wäre ich Kunde der Opulentia GmbH) in einem Irrtum fühlen und das als außerordentlichen Kündigungsgrund anbringen. Da der Vertragsgeber aber im Ausland ist, lohnt es mEn eigentlich gar nicht erst zu schreiben, da das von Haus aus sinnbefreit ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Den Rechnungsbetrag habe ich am 14.3 überwiesen (Münchener Bank). Wenn das Konto zu dem Zeitpunkt schon nicht mehr existierte, müsste das Geld doch zurückkommen oder? 

Ich habe die Mahnung, die ich vorgestern bekommen habe hier zu liegen und da seh ich eben, das dieses Konto aber noch angegeben wird.

Ich mein kann da jetzt mehr auf mich zukommen, da ich diesen Vertrag ja eingegangen bin.

Sobald ich den Kontoauszug habe, werd ich eine Kopie dahin schicken.


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Warum das Konto nicht mehr da ist, werden wir hier nicht feststellen. Aber es steht zu vermuten, dass sich die Auflösung des Kontos und der Rechnungsversand bei dir überschnitten haben. Ein neues Konto der Opulentia wurde hier in D nicht bekannt, dafür aber die eingeleiteten Ermittlungen der StA Wien gegen die Geschäftsführung und der Wechsel des Projektes an einen neuen Betreiber.


----------



## Ramona (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hab mich mal eben angemeldet :smile: 

Die Mahnung wurde am 4.4. geschrieben mit diesen Kontodaten. Aber wenn das Konto zu dem Zeitpunkt (vielleicht) nicht mehr existierte, haben die mir ja falsche Daten geschickt, oder es hat sich wirklich überschnitten.

Auf meine Mail haben die ja auch nicht reagiert. Also kann ich nur abwarten was da noch kommt :-?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo, auch ich bin auf Probenzauber reingefallen, habe mir bei der Verbraucherberatung unterstützung geholt und ein Schreiben hingeschickt..
Nach 4 Tagen kam ein Mail: wir treten vom Vertrag zurück und bedauern Ihre Unannehmlichkeiten


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Habe vergessen zuerwähnen das die Beratung 6,00€ gekostet hat.wenn ein Anwalt von der Verbraucherberatungdas machen soo kostet das nochmal 12,00€.Aber vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Rechtsschutzversicherung,dann ist das ganze kostenlos.


----------



## Kathrin (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt mal versucht durch den ganzen Thread hier durch zu blicken, doch leider ist mir das jetzt nicht so ganz gelungen. Kann mir bitte einer genau sagen was ich zu machen habe, wenn auch ich auf diese Firma rein gefallen bin. Ich habe bereits die zweite Mahnung bekommen, hatte auch schon e-Mailkontakt zu dieser Firma, jedoch ohne Wirkung. Was kann ich jetzt aus Deutschland dagegen machen. Welchen Brief soll ich da hin schicken?

Lieben Dank für eure Hilfe
Kathrin


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Kathrin schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe jetzt mal versucht durch den ganzen Thread hier durch zu blicken, doch leider ist mir das jetzt nicht so ganz gelungen. Kann mir bitte einer genau sagen was ich zu machen habe, wenn auch ich auf diese Firma rein gefallen bin. Ich habe bereits die zweite Mahnung bekommen, hatte auch schon e-Mailkontakt zu dieser Firma, jedoch ohne Wirkung. Was kann ich jetzt aus Deutschland dagegen machen. Welchen Brief soll ich da hin schicken?


Zu konkret dürfen wir wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht werden. Aber es ist sehr nützlich, wenn man sich zuerst einmal die allgemeinen Infos hier durchliest:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Somit hat man eine Ahnung, worum es hier überhaupt geht. Dann lies dir nochmal den Thread durch, schau dir die Meldungen an und gleiche das mit den allgemeinen Infos ab. Manchmal ist auch ein durchaus hilfreicher externer Link dabei.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*Auch Probenzauber hat ein Ende*

Einen saftigen Brief an PROBENZAUBER, und der Spuk ist vorbei!!!
Antwort :
Betreff:[Probenzauber.de] – Kulanzkündigung
Von: Probenzauber.de ins Adressbuch
An: angelik…[email protected]
Datum 30.03.06  12.38:09

erweiterter Header
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

aus Kulanzgründen wurde Ihr Vertrag gekündigt, betrachten Sie die Sache als erledigt.
Es bestehen keine weiteren Forderungen von unserer Seite.
Alle etwaigen E-Mails und Rechnungen sind ab sofort als gegenstandslos zu betrachten.
Probenzauber.de entschuldigt sich für alle Unannehmlichkeiten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Probenzauber.de Team


----------



## lolomoko (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

einfach auf nix reagieren! die rechnungen werden tatsächlich vom inkassobrüo übernommen. unbedingt anzeige bei der staatsanwaltschaft wien vornehmen! Internetrecht lt. WKO in Österreich: http://wko.at/wknoe/rp/rrbeiDienstleistungenimInternet.pdf


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				lolomoko schrieb:
			
		

> die rechnungen werden tatsächlich vom inkassobrüo übernommenhttp://wko.at/wknoe/rp/rrbeiDienstleistungenimInternet.pdf


Von welchem hier in D?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> lolomoko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> jep


Sagt mir und Google erstmal nichts.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Angeblich vom Inkassobüro Pro Invent Billing Center


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe am 12.04. - um vom Vertrag zurückzutreten- sowohl ein Einschreibbrief als auch eine E-mail mit hinweiß auf die §§ 5d-5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz an die Fa. geschickt. Heute kam eine E-Mail zurück mit folgendem Wortlaut:  Unsere Homepage ist laut E-Commerce recht aufgebaut und überprüft worden und
als Richtig empfunden worden.

Ihr Widerrufsrecht laut §312 e ist 14 Tage nach Anmeldung abgelaufen, somit
können wir ihren Widerspruch nicht annehmen.

Ich hoffe ich habe ihre fragen beantworten, bei weiteren fragen stehen wir
gerne weiter zu Verfügung.

Wie solls denn jetzt weitergehen??????????????ß


----------



## Heinz-Gerd (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

so jetzt bin ich auch registriert unter Heinz-Gerd. Ich habe die #255 geschrieben


----------



## Wembley (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

@Heinz-Gerd
Wie es allgemein gesehen weitergehen kann steht hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131662#post131662

Ob dir dieser Anbieter letzte und allerletzte Mahnungen schickt, wird man dann sehen. Wie im obigen Link festgehalten ist, wäre die letzte Station der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid (Aufpassen: Nicht jeder Zettel, wo Mahnbescheid droben steht, ist ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid). Wer glaubt, eine Forderung besteht zu Unrecht, sollte diesem widersprechen. In diesem Falle käme alles vor Gericht, wohin sich dieser Anbieter aber unseres Wissens nach noch nicht hingetraut hat. Diese Mail ist übrigens nicht unbekannt. Siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=139487#post139487

Weiters kann ich dir empfehlen, dir diesen Thread anzuschauen. Da steht einiges Interessantes drinnen. Inklusive externer Links.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Heinz-Gerd (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

was ich nicht verstehe ist das ich in meinem Schreiben auf die §§ 5d-5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz hingewiesen habe, die aber von einem §312 e!!?? schreiben!
etwa auch Konsumentenschutzgestz??? Was steht eigentlich in diesem § 312e ??


----------



## Wembley (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Heinz-Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht verstehe ist das ich in meinem Schreiben auf die §§ 5d-5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz hingewiesen habe, die aber von einem §312 e!!?? schreiben!
> etwa auch Konsumentenschutzgestz??? Was steht eigentlich in diesem § 312e ??


§§ 5d-5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz = Österreich
§312 e = Deutschland
Dieses Mail schaut nach einer Standard-Mail aus, jedenfalls kann man nicht gerade den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die auf dein Schreiben eingegangen sind. 
Bist du aus Ö oder aus D?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Heinz-Gerd (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ich bin aus D ( Ruhrgebiet )


----------



## Heinz-Gerd (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich glaube auch die fassen in eine Kiste und schicken die E-Mails nach gut dünken raus. Der eine bekommt meine Mail, dem anderen wird aus kulanz gekündigt???


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Mittlerweile interessiert sich auch die Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft für die Vorgehensweise der Firma Opulentia. Sollten Sie an einer Anzeige interessiert sein, dann können wir Ihnen gerne den noch von der zuständigen Staatsanwältin fertigzustellenden Fragebogen in den nächsten Tagen zuschicken.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo ich bin auf diese Seite gestoßen weil ich auch eine Rechnung von Probenzauber bekommen habe.Von wem bekomme ich denn diesen Fragebogen von der Staatsanwaltschft für die Anzeige.
Bin auch für andere Hilfe und Anregungen sehr dankbar.


----------



## Heinz-Gerd (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Herr/Frau unbekannt, ja schicken sie mir bitte den Fragebogen


----------



## driftmaster (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

der fragebogen würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo ,

mich würde der Fragebogen auch interessieren


petra


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Mittlerweile erhalten auch die User, die zwischenzeitlich aus Kulanz aus dem Abo entlassen wurden, wieder Inkassoschreiben (vom Pferdehändler).

Blickt bei denen eigentlich noch jemand durch ?? Meines Wissens werden doch vom Gesetzgeber bestimmte Anforderungen wie Beachtung der Grundsätze ordnungsmäßiger Buchführung gestellt.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> ....bestimmte Anforderungen wie Beachtung der Grundsätze ordnungsmäßiger Buchführung gestellt.


...von (vermeintlich) Österreichern in Deutschland?


			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Inkassoschreiben (vom Pferdehändler).


Gewisse Parallelen werden deutlich, denn das Inkasso vertritt nun neben dem Probenzauber auch die Verimount für simsen.de.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Grundsätze gelten meines Wissens EU-weit. Wenn ich an die vielen Vorschriften, Richtlinien und Erlasse denke, mit denen unsere Bürokraten seriöse Firmen überhäufen.

Und diese A******* können tun und lassen, was sie wollen.


----------



## sise (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

HILFE!!!!


Wer von Ihnen kann mir helfen? Ich habe mich bei Probenzauber.de
angemeldet, letzte Woche eine Rechnung über 84 Euro erhalten und sofort einen Widerruf per Mail zurückgeschickt!
Heute nochmal per Fax, leider bekam ich grade die Antwort ich hätte nicht in der Frist widersprochen!
Lohnt es sich zum Anwalt zu gehen. Was kann ich machen!
Konnte leider nicht alle Beiträge durchlesen, weil meine Kinder warten.
Wäre superfroh über eine Antwort wie ich da rauskomme!
Dankeschön im Voraus, Silvia


----------



## masterchief117 (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hey Leute es ist ja alles sehr Interessant was Ihr hier in den Threats an Infos gebt und Teilweise habt ihr mir guten Rat vermittelt... jedoch weis ich jetzt echt nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe ein Widerrufschreiben an die Oputeltia GmbH geschickt mit Rückschein. Ich habe mich dabei auf die Konsumentenschutzparagrafen §5e-d bezogen und zudem den Vertrag angefochten so wie es mir mein Anwalt geraten hat. heute bekam ich nun eine E-Mail mit genau dem selben Mist als Inhalt den ich schonmal bekommen habe (bla bla Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen vergangen...) 
Nun bekomm ich langsam wieder etwas Angst, dass die mich drankriegen...wie komme ich da raus??? Wenn ihr einen Link habt wo ich an diesen Fragebogen kommen kann wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo zusammen, 

hab heute nachricht bekommen,
nehmen meinen widerruf nicht an , da ich
mein rücktrittsrecht nicht binnen 14 tage bis zu 1.4.2006 in anspruch genommen habe.
konnte ich nicht ,da erst am 3.4.2006 eine rechnung bekommen habe.

andere frage 
hat sich inhaber dieses geschäfts geändert???

s. r.
Boschstrasse 23/13/74
1190 wien

gruss petra

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				sise schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre superfroh über eine Antwort wie ich da rauskomme!


Das geht leider nicht, da das eine verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre - Verbraucherzentren und Anwälte dürfen das. Du kannst aber auch den Thread hier von der ersten Seite an lesen und dir eine Meinung bilden, an der du deine Einstellung ausrichtest.


			
				masterchief117 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bekomm ich langsam wieder etwas Angst, dass die mich drankriegen...wie komme ich da raus??? Wenn ihr einen Link habt wo ich an diesen Fragebogen kommen kann wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


Vergiss die Angst! Die ignorieren deinen Widerspruch und wollen Kohle sehen, dann sollen sie es doch auch bis vor ein Gericht durchziehen, wenn sie wollen, oder? Warte mal ab, da kommen jetzt noch ein paar Schreiben von denen oder einem Inkassounternehmen und danach wahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr - nur wer einknickt und zwischenzeitlich zahlt ist sein Geld wirklich los und läuft dazu noch Gefahr, im nächsten Jahr die zweite Rechnung zu bekommen.
Dass die den Widerspruch nicht akzeptieren ist doch klar, die 14 Tage sind nun mal rum. Wer sich mit denen unterhalten will, sollte eine andere Strategie auffahren und den ganzen Vertrag an sich anfechten und bestreiten.
Den Fragebogen (oder was auch immer das sein soll) kann man sich auch getrost sparen. Eine einfache Sachverhaltsschilderung als Anzeige an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien richten und fertig.


			
				Petra schrieb:
			
		

> hat sich inhaber dieses geschäfts geändert?


Ja, siehe Impressum! Anscheinend hat der aber die "Altkunden" vom Spezl übernommen.


----------



## masterchief117 (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



> Dass die den Widerspruch nicht akzeptieren ist doch klar, die 14 Tage sind nun mal rum. Wer sich mit denen unterhalten will, sollte eine andere Strategie auffahren und den ganzen Vertrag an sich anfechten und bestreiten



nun angefochten habe ich den vertrag und ich habe mich auf die österreichischen §§ des Konsumentenschutzes bezogen die besagen, dass man ein Recht auf eine 2 monatige Rücktrittsfrist hat, sofern Gründe vorliegen wie unausreichende Aufklärung auf der Website des Anbieters... 

Ich hatte denen per E-mail und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschrieben!- zurück kam die besagte E-Mail und der Rückschein per Post ohne eine schriftliche Aussage zu meinen Vorwürfen bezüglich der Konsumentenschutz§§
und der Anfechtung des Vertrages.


----------



## sise (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo,

haben Sie schon mal von Leuten gehört, die es wirklich auf sich beruhen lassen und alles ignorieren (Mahnungen, Inkassoschreiben usw.)?
Ich habe auch schon richtig Panik, was kann mir denn passieren, wenn ich es nur widerrufe und die Rechnung nicht bezahle (das summiert sich doch an Kosten, Bearbeitungsgebühren, Mahngebühren etc.)?

Ich habe schon an die Wettbewerbszentrale und an die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachen einen kleinen Hilferuf gemailt, können die denn helfen? Da wird aber bestimmt endlos Zeit ins Land gehen...

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, kann ich wegen der Kinder nicht alles durchforsten, was ich finde...
Ich bin über einen Link der Site Geizkragen.de in die angeblichen Gratisproben gerutscht...
Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar, ihre hilflose Silvia


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

@ masterchief,

...mach´ dich nicht heiß! Mit der Anfechtung des Vertrages hast Du das getan, was man tun kann, wenn man nicht zahlen möchte. Jetzt sind die Forderungssteller am Zug - zuerst wird die Gegenseite ignoriert und dann versucht künstlich unter Druck zu setzen, in der Hoffnung, dass dann doch noch bezahlt wird.

Eing gutes Gegenbeispiel nennt hier ein Inkassotreibender selbst z. B. in diesem Zitat bei einem anderen Fall:


			
				Kalletaler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angelegenheit streitig stellen und auf eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung warten. Wenn es sich um eine unberechtigte Forderung handelt, werden Sie sicherlich siegen.


Das ist übrigens der selbe Inkassotreibende, der hier in Deutschland derzeit die Forderungen der Probenzauberer versucht durchzusetzen. Ob der auch in Österreich zugelassen ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				sise schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben Sie schon mal von Leuten gehört, die es wirklich auf sich beruhen lassen und alles ignorieren?


Meinst Du mich? Dann lautet die Antwort eindeutig _*JA*_, massig gar! Das nennt man "Aussitzen". Dieses bescheuerte Spiel wird erst ernst, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen würde - wenn er denn tatsächlich käme. Alles andere ist heiße Luft, von der die Branche lebt. Und wer nimmt Luft schon ernsthaft zur Kenntnis, häh?

_PS: in Internetforen greift die Netikette - SIETZEN braucht es nicht!_


----------



## Wembley (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

@sise

Konkrete Tipps zu geben, ist wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes eine sehr heikle Angelegenheit. Erläuterungen allgemeiner Art sind hingegen erlaubt. Siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Sich an eine Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden, ist schon einmal keine schlechte Idee. Was passieren kann? Dass der Anbieter einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ausstellt, dem man widersprechen kann. Dann kommt alles vor Gericht und der Anbieter muss dort den Vertragsabschluss nachweisen. Nur unseres Wissens nach gab es bisher noch keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid geschweige denn ein Gerichtsverfahren.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sise (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

DANKESCHÖN

_Danke an alle lieben Leute, ihr habt mich wirklich beruhigt. Gleich morgen werde ich noch ein Einschreiben losschicken mit richtigen Text.
Ich bin superfroh das es dieses Forum und Euch gibt!
DANKESCHÖN und gute Nacht, eure Silvia_​


----------



## masterchief117 (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



> Das nennt man "Aussitzen".



So werd ichs auch machen! Ihr gebt einem neuen Mut Leutz ! Danke an alle die nicht augegeben haben und weiter so gut die Geschädigten unterstützen.


----------



## driftmaster (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

werde dann auch mal aussitzen u warten.
habe heute mal wieder ne antwort auf einen wiederufungsversuch bekommen,
haben versucht mir weiszumachen das die seite von irgendeinem unernehmen geprüft worden sei und für rechtens empfunden wurde...????
weis doch jeder das man auf seiner eigenen internetseite mit einem mausklick oder auch ein paar mehr das layout komplett endern kann!
als wiedermal nur heiße luft einfach   bleiben


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Nachdem ich wochenlang nichts gehört habe, dachte ich eigentlich schon der ganze spuk sei endlich vorbei, aber heute bekomm ich heute einen brief von einem Inkasso unternehmen, nun bin ich inklusive Gebühren etc. schon bei 140€...aber ich werde denen keinen Cent überweisen!


----------



## masterchief117 (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



> nun bin ich inklusive Gebühren etc. schon bei 140€



 140 €??
oh man da dreht sich mir der Magen um! 
ich stehe bei aktuell 92€
wie lange bist du denn schon in diesem Teufelskreis?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				driftmaster schrieb:
			
		

> haben versucht mir weiszumachen das die seite von irgendeinem unernehmen geprüft worden sei und für rechtens empfunden wurde...????



Das "Unternehmen" war bestimmt der Herr "Ecommerce", also der "Firmenchef" persönlich   *g*


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch eine Rechnung von Probezauber bekommen und habe dieser gleich widersprochen mit der Begründung, dass ich zu keiner Zeit den Willen hatte einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag mit ihnen einzugehen und dass ich mich hintergangen fühle, weil auf der Internetseite nicht klar zu erkennen ist, dass es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung handelt. Ich habe darauf heute nur die standart Antwort bekomen, dass die Frist zu widersprechen schon abgelaufen ist und dass ich zahlen soll, da es sonst noch teurer wird. 
Die werden keinen Cent von mir sehen. Soll ich das Ganze jetzt erstmal ignorieren, oder soll ich noch etwas antworten? Vielen Dank
Chrissi


----------



## masterchief117 (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

@Chrissi 
Ich bin hier zwar keiner der Aufklärer die dir Rat geben können, aber mein Tip an dich ist, lies dir alle Seiten genau durch, dann bekommst du genug Tipps um dir erstmal etwas Ruhe zu verschaffen. Ich hatte auch Pech mit meinem Schreiben an die Proben"kollegen" aber kommt Zeit kommt Rat.


----------



## driftmaster (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> driftmaster schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so könnte man das wohl sehen pure [.....]"piep"war auch die genannte perso

_Wort entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ja bin drauf reingefallen und habe von PRO Invent Billing Center einen schönen Brief bekommen solle jetzt 137,84 euro bezahlen.Habe mich schlau gemacht und die Telefonnummer stimmt überhaupt nicht und auch der das Bearbeiten soll rufe Morgen mal da an habe zwei nummern und zwei Adressen hier stehen bei der ersten habe ich eine E-mail heute geschrieben und ich bin gespannt ob er was damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe heute auch so eine E-Mail bekommen das ich 84,- Euro erstmal bezahlen soll für ein Jahr im vorraus.  Kann mir jemand ein Tip geben wie man aus oder ob man überhaupt aus der Sache raus kommt. Ich bin eigentlich völlig Ratlos und mir ist sowas noch nie passiert. Sollte man doch lieber bezahlen damit man ruhe hat lohnt sich das ???
Gruß Stefanie


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Auch wir haben netten Kontakt mit Probenzauber.de - haben deshalb auch mal alles veröffentlicht unter w*w.proben-zauber.de!


----------



## sise (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Stefanie,

das habe ich auch alles durchgemacht...
Du mußt .... mal googeln, dann erscheinen Seiten von der Staatsanwaltschaft, von diversen Foren und Geschädigten.

Das allerwichtigste:
_edit _ 

Hier ein paar interessante Sachen dazu (dann mußt Du nicht lange suchen).

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=138808

http://www.sta-wiesbaden.justiz.hessen.de/C1256BA7002D0DFC/vwContentFrame/W25CTJWB753JUSZDE

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Gewinnspiel-mitgemacht---jetzt-Rechnung__f11563.html

http://php.buergercenter.nrw.de/lettershop/download/78/Mahnbescheid.pdf

http://www.henryk-broder.de/tagebuch/winwin.html

An alle Betroffenen: Viele Grüße von Silvia

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, unerlaubte Rechtsberatung modaction _


----------



## sise (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wir haben netten Kontakt mit Probenzauber.de - haben deshalb auch mal alles veröffentlicht unter w*w.proben-zauber.de!




*Hallo*

leider kann man in Deiner Seite keine Nachricht an Dich schreiben! 

Wollte mich dort eintragen!

Liebe Grüße von Silvia:teddy:​


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo, 

naja, ich gehöre auch zu den "getäuschten" von Probenzauber.de. Habe seit gestern das Schreiben vom Inkassobüro erhalten. 

Habe mich durch die ganzen Beiträge zu diesem Thema auf eurer Homepage durchgelesen - und werde weiterhin nicht zahlen. Habe einen Termin mit der Verbraucherzentrale. Kann man ansonsten noch was machen? Anzeige erstatten? 

Hat einer von euch auch schon vom Inkasso Post bekommen? 

Wünsche Euch ein tolles stressfreies Wochenende!


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man ansonsten noch was machen? Anzeige erstatten?


Ja, schriftlich in Wien - siehe hier: http://help.orf.at/?story=4470.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Silvia

Steckst du immer noch dadrin oder hast du es geschaft?
Ich habe erst mal eine E-Mail geschickt Kündigung und habe mich auf das Gestzt berufen. Mal sehen wies weitergeht. Wird glaube ich kein schönes Wochenende für mich.
Danke und viele Grüße  Stefanie


----------



## moon (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo,

bin neu hier und auch ich habe eine Rechnung von P...z.de erhalten....

so kam es....
ich bin durchs netzt gestöbert....seite ging auf....und ich schrieb meine daten rein...jedoch habe ich es nicht abgeschickt, sondern nur die seite zugeklickt, weil ich es mir doch noch anders überlegt hatte....
das war vor drei wochen....genau 15 tage später bekam ich eine e-mail mit der bitte 84 euro zu überweisen....
daraufhin habe ich eine e-mail geschrieben...keine antwort...
heute 1.mahnung...ich wieder geantwortet....keine reaktion....

ich werde es nicht zahlen!
aber wie verhalte ich mich richtig???

lg steffi


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage:
Bringt es was wenn man Anzeige gegen Probenzauber.de erstattet??
Also geht das dann schneller mit dem ganzen misst??
Wenn man keinen Rechtschutz hat sollte man das lassen und aussitzen oder??


----------



## rolf76 (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Eine Strafanzeige hat auf die zivilrechtlichen Zahlungsansprüche (regelmäßig) keinen Einfluss und beschleunigt auch nicht die Klärung Deiner zivilrechtlichen Auseinandersetzung mit dem Anbieter. (Zum sog. Adhäsionsverfahren siehe hier)

Zur Strafanzeige: Bevor eine Werbung den Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllt, könnte vorher bereits der Straftatbestand der Strafbaren Werbung nach § 16 UWG erfüllt sein (an den die StA und Polizei oft nicht denken), siehe dazu hier (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Aber bitte berücksichtigen: Wenn es darum geht, irreführende Angebote effektiv zu bekämpfen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) wirksamer und schneller als das Strafrecht. Denn mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen. Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)

Nicht jede "Abzocke" ist zugleich eine Straftat. Planmäßige gewerbliche "Abzocke" ist nach meinem Verständnis aber *immer* wettbewerbsrechtlich unlauter. Wenn bei einer Werbung keine wettbewerbsrechtliche Unlauterkeit vorliegt, dürfte die Werbung kaum als "Abzocke" zu bezeichnen sein.


----------



## moon (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hey ich nochmal...
Hab den ganzen Tag im Netz verbracht...wegen dem sch...,
aber ich hab was...vielleicht hilft es euch ja auch...

Knackpunkt: Widerrufsbelehrung
Bei einer tatsächlich erfolgten Anmeldung ist ein Unternehmer nach der Fernabsatzrichtlinie verpflichtet, die Anmeldung inklusive aller das Geschäft betreffenden wesentlichen Daten zu bestätigen und über das gesetzlich zustehende Rücktrittsrecht (in Österreich mindestens sieben Werktage) zu belehren.

Hält der Unternehmer diese Informations- und Belehrungsfristen nicht ein, dann verlängert sich die Rücktrittsfrist laut Konsumentenschutzgesetz auf drei Monate.

Der Hinweis auf der Homepage der Firma reicht nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt und die Information jederzeit vom Unternehmer geändert werden könnte. Dementsprechend reicht auch nicht ein Link in einer Bestätigungsemail auf diese Homepage.

Ich hoffe das ich das einfügen durft???
Da es bei mir noch keine drei Monate sind, schreibe ich nun erneut einen Brief bzw. E-Mail...


LG Steffi


----------



## rolf76 (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Der Widerruf ist in der Tat einer der Gründe, weshalb im Einzelfall keine Bindung an ein Online-Abo bestehen könnte.

Weitere Punkte sind die Frage, ob aufgrund der möglicherweise irreführenden Gestaltung der Anmeldemaske auf der Internetseite der Anbieter schon nicht davon ausgehen durfte, dass man sich vertraglich binden will. Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Frage, ob man wegen Irrtums anfechten kann. Bei Minderjährigen ist daran zu denken, dass eine Bindung an Abos die Zustimmung der Eltern erfordert. Und zur Sicherheit kann man einen Vertrag hilfsweise ordentlich kündigen, damit er sich wenigstens nicht ungewollt weiter verlängert.

Ausführlich zu diesen Fragen (nach deutschem Recht) unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos, dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. 

Ein angeblich von einer Verbraucherzentrale entworfenes Musterschreiben für Fälle einer ungewollten Inanspruchnahme von Internet-Serviceleistungen  wurde hier veröffentlicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=142516&postcount=76


----------



## moon (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hi Leute,

hier nochwas...Ich hoffe es hilft dem einen oder anderen weiter....


http://www.verbrauchernews.de/computer/internet/artikel/2006/03/0109/

http://help.orf.at/?story=4470

LG Steffi


----------



## masterchief117 (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Also ich möchte mich auch nochmal zu Wort melden... ich habe die Tage an die Opulentia GmbH geschrieben natürlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, dach zurückbekommen habe ich lediglich eine Unterschrift -.- Ich habe folgenden Brief verschickt:

Betr.: Ihre Rechnung vom 04.04.06 Kunden-Nummer PRZ-xxxxx
      Rücktritt § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz				          21. Apr. 2006



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
Ich habe mich laut Ihnen am 28.02.2006 auf Ihrer Homepage unter probenzauber.de angemeldet. Am 16.03.2006 erhielt ich überraschend von Ihnen eine Rechnung, ohne dass Sie mich ausreichend über das Rücktrittsrecht informierten, so wie dies zwingend im Konsumentenschutzgesetz geregelt ist (basierend auf der sogenannten Fernabsatzrichtlinie). Der Hinweis auf Ihrer Homepage reicht dafür nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt. Da somit keine ausreichende Belehrung über das Rücktrittsrecht gem. § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz erfolgte, ist die Rücktrittsfrist nach wie vor offen.


Ich trete von diesem Vertrag gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz sowie aus jedem anderen tauglichen Rechtsgrund innerhalb offener Frist zurück, zudem fechte ich den Vertrag wegen Irreführung an.

Ich fordere Sie daher auf, Ihrer Rechnung vom 04.04.2006 zurückzubuchen und die Angelegenheit innerhalb von 14 Tagen als gegenstandslos zu bestätigen.


----------



## rolf76 (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Nur zur Klarstellung, weil dies immer wieder zu Verwirrungen führt:

Das Konsumentenschutzgesetz (KSchG) gilt in Österreich. Das Fernabsatzrecht ist in Deutschland im BGB geregelt. Näher dazu ein paar Postings weiter oben.


----------



## sise (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Silvia
> 
> Steckst du immer noch dadrin oder hast du es geschaft?
> Ich habe erst mal eine E-Mail geschickt Kündigung und habe mich auf das Gestzt berufen. Mal sehen wies weitergeht. Wird glaube ich kein schönes Wochenende für mich.
> Danke und viele Grüße  Stefanie


Hallo Stefanie,

leider stecke ich auch noch mittendrin.
Habe nach dem E-Mail-Widerruf und einer Mitteilung das die Frist abgelaufen ist (also das übliche) heute per Einschreiben einen Widerruf nach § 5e geschickt. Ich werde das jetzt auch aussetzen. Ich habe eine Freundin die bei der Polizei arbeitet und sie hat mir auch dazu geraten.

[edit] 

Es wird erst kriminell wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt! Dann sofort etwas unternehmen, aber angeblich gehen die nicht soweit...

Mehr weiß ich auch bis jetzt nicht, nach stundenlangem surfen im Net.

Liebe Grüße an alle Geschädigten von Silvia

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction_


----------



## macova (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo!

Ich habe nun auch nach 2 letzten Mahnungen heute einen Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommen.

Soll eine Summe von 137,84 Euro bis zum 27.04.06 überweisen.

Wenn ich nicht überweise oder mich bis dahin melde, werden Sie weitere Schritte einleiten.

Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten? 
Und was soll ich tun?

Vielen Dank!
Conni


----------



## Wembley (21 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				macova schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten?
> Und was soll ich tun?


Diese Fragen lassen sich so nicht beantworten. Erstens wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes und zweitens, da es sich schwer abschätzen lässt, mit welcher Handlungsweise du am besten leben kannst. In solchen Fällen bewähren sich zwei Dinge, die dich bei deiner Entscheidung unterstützen können:

1) Die hervorragenden allgemeinen Infos, die du hier findest, durchzulesen. Siehe dieser Link: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
2) Dir anzuschauen, wie andere User reagieren bzw. wie deren Erfahrungen sind und Postings von Betroffenen findet man hier genug.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2006)

*Hiiilfe!!!*

Also es beruhigt mich erstmal das ich nich der einzige mit solchen Problemen bin... Ich habe heute leider diese besagte 80€ Rechnung von probenzauber.de gekriegt, jedoch habe ich auch innerhalb der 2 wöchigen Widerrufszeit die "Bestellung" rückgängig gemacht. Komischer Weise will diese Firmna trotzdem Geld von mir. Mein Problem is jetz jedoch das ich per Mail widerrufen habe und ich nich beweisen kann, das die Mail wirklich angekommen ist. Was meint ihr soll ich machen?? Außerdem kommt bei mir noch dazu das ich erst 17 bin und somit eigentlich gar nicht geschäftsfähig bin. Meint ihr es bleibt bei nem ellen langen Mailaustausch oder kommt noch was vom Gericht hinterher?? Und da ich keine Bankkonten angegeben habe können sie mir doch eigentlich auch nichts einfach so abbuchen oder?? 
Kann mal jemand von seinen Erfahreungen bitte erzählen?!? Ich würde gerne wissen wie weit sie gehen?? also kriegt man richtige Manbriefe per Post oder bleibt es beim Mailverkehr, ansonsten könnte ich doch auch einfach meine Mailaddresse löschen oder??? Bitte helft mir ich bin total fertig!!!


----------



## SEP (22 April 2006)

*AW: Hiiilfe!!!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal jemand von seinen Erfahreungen bitte erzählen?!? Ich würde gerne wissen wie weit sie gehen?? also kriegt man richtige Manbriefe per Post oder bleibt es beim Mailverkehr, ansonsten könnte ich doch auch einfach meine Mailaddresse löschen oder??? Bitte helft mir ich bin total fertig!!!


Folge doch einfach dem Sinn und Zweck eines Forums: Lies!
Deine Fragen werden in den 306 Postings vor deinem in diesem Thread beantwortet - wenn du mehr wissen willst, frage konkret nach.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				macova schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe nun auch nach 2 letzten Mahnungen heute einen Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommen.
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche habe ich auch bekommen den gleichen betrag und das gleiche datum.


----------



## Yasmin (22 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich bin auch auf PZ reingefallen.Am 03.02.2006 hab ich angemeldet :unzufrieden:  Habe bisher außer per Mail nichts schriftliches dahin geschickt. Auch habe vor kurzem einen Brief von Inkassobüro bekommen. Werde da noch widerspruch einlegen.Weiß zwar nicht ob es was bringt...mal schauen..Auf jeden Fall werde ichnicht bezahlen....

Hat eigentlich jemand schon Kontakt mit dem Inkassobüro gehabt....???Oder schon weitere Briefe bekommen...?? Was habt Ihr gemacht??Lohnt sich das überhaupt da anzurufen???


Ich wünsche uns dennoch viel Geduld...:dafuer:


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und eine von Euch!!!!
Auch ich bin auf Probenzauber durch die Google-Seite "Gratisproben" reingefallen. Nach mehreren Mahnungen habe ich nun vom Pro Invent Inkassobüro aus 32689 Kalletal über 137,81 € bekommen. Nach einigen Stunden Angst und kalten Füßen, in denen ich schon  bezahlen wollte, kam bei mir die Kämpferin durch. 
Ich schrieb denen sofort per Fax einen Brief mit meiner erneuten Ablehnung, mit gleicher Post habe ich Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Wien gestellt. Am selben Tag mailten die von Opulentia, daß sie meinen Widerspruch nicht annehmen. Aber ich stehe das durch und zahle  n  i  c  h  t!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Sorry,hatte mich verschrieben. Ich habe natürlich von Pro Invent nicht 137,81 bekommen, sondern eine Rechnung über den Betrag als Inkassoauftrag.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> macova schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was für Schritte denn? Die unbezahlte Rechnung wird eine Inkassounternehmen übergeben, die schreiben noch zwei Briefe und schmeißen den Quatsch dann in die Ablage "P". Genau so gut könnten sie auch eine Brieftaube schicken - ach nee, geht ja nicht, wegen der Vogelgippe.



			
				Yasmin schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sich das überhaupt da anzurufen?


Nein, wozu auch - willst du dir freiwillig eine Watsch´n holen? Die sind dort darauf getrimmt, den "Kunden" weiter einzuschüchtern und ihn mit eigenen (womöglich nicht haltbaren) rechtlichen Hinweisen bei der Stange zu halten. Das ist die Stange, auf der die Brieftauben sitzen.:-D



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am selben Tag mailten die von Opulentia, daß sie meinen Widerspruch nicht annehmen.


Tja, das ist dann deren Sache. Du hast dein bestes versucht und die Östereicher bleiben stur - das ist deren Taktik aber wen kümmerts?

Bei der Gelegenheit sei mal gefragt, ob die Opulentia in Wien überhaupt noch wirklich handlungsfähig ist, ob der Ermittlungen durch die StA Wien oder ob bereits aus dem Exil operiert wird.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ....sondern eine Rechnung über den Betrag als Inkassoauftrag.


Dann wird den sicher der jenige bezahlen, der die Musik bestellt hat.


----------



## moon (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hi Leute,

hab etwas interessantes gefunden!
Bei Planetopia wurde über diese Leute aufmerksam gemacht, die raten nicht bezahlen und nix machen,
bis ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt!
Dann erst zum Anwalt...
Oftmals gehen die gar nicht erst soweit, weil sie wissen, das sie im Unrecht sind!


LG Steffi


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Forum ich bin Ihnen auch auf dem Leim gegangen ohne das für mich ersichtlich war das es sich dabei um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt... Tja heute kam die Rechnung mit meiner "angeblichen" IP.

Nun habe ich im www einige Formulare gefunden und wollte nur Wissen (also keine Rechtliche Beratung) ob ich ein solches Schreiben für mich aus Deutschland anwenden könnte 

Danke für Eure Hilfe !!

greetz nIkOn


Schreiben:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich werde Ihre Rechnung vom _____ nicht bezahlen, weil zwischen uns kein Vertrag besteht und Sie keinen Anspruch haben.

Bei Eingabe meiner Daten bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich allein an der beworbenen kostenlosen Umfrage teilnehmen würde. Damit mussten sie auch rechnen und durften meine Registrierung deshalb nicht als Abschluss eines kostenpflichtigen Vertrags verstehen. Daran ändert auch nichts, dass Sie auf der Seite und in den Teilnahmebedingungen an versteckter Stelle die Kosten für die Eintragung angegeben haben. Dadurch wird der zwischen uns geschlossene Vertrag über die Teilnahme an einer kostenlosen Umfrage nicht zu einem kostenpflichtigen Vertrag. Denn nach § 305b BGB haben individuelle Vertragsabreden Vorrang vor AGB. Außerdem ist eine versteckte Kostenpflichtklausel nach § 305c BGB überraschend und daher unwirksam.

Außerdem erkläre ich hiermit den Widerruf nach Fernabsatzrecht. Mangels gesetzeskonformer Widerrufsbelehrung ist die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht abgelaufen.

Einen dennoch zustande gekommenen entgeltpflichtigen Vertrag fechte ich hiermit hilfsweise wegen Irrtums an. Schadensersatzansprüche stehen Ihnen keine zu, weil alleine Sie meinen Irrtum durch die versteckten Angaben verursacht haben.

Rein vorsorglich kündige ich einen dennoch wirksamen Vertrag zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.

Bitte bestätigen Sie umgehend den Eingang dieses Schreibens. Die Kosten für Mahnungen, Inkassoschreiben und einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid können Sie sich sparen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Klingt gut und wenn es dein Gewissen beruhigt, dann schicke das ab. Der Empfänger wird das womöglich nicht akzeptieren, womit du es auch gleich so machen könntest, wie Steffi in ihrem Beitrag zuvor erklärt hat. Die IP wird bestimmt von dir sein - na und? Die kann der österreichische Anbieter niemals einem expliziten Anschluss oder gar einem Nutzer zuordnen, da ihm dazu die Möglichkeiten fehlen.


----------



## nIkOn (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ja ich denke auch mal das es eher was fürs Gewissen ist, so habe ich die anderen 30 Seiten des Threads jedenfalls verstanden.

Abwarten und Tee trinken ist zwar nich gerade meine Stärke aber das wirds wohl sein... 

aber erstmal Danke für die Antwort ich wollte nur sichergehen das es die in dem Brief genannten Gesetze wirklich gitb :roll: 

das einzig Gute ist das sich mein Versicherungsberater nun freut ich habe Ihm gleich eine E-Mail geschickt mit der bitte um ein unverbindliches Angebot einer Rechtsschutzversicherung :sun: 

da gibt es so ne schöne Werbung mit den tanzenden Möhren und den Hasen :-D und 24h Beratung  wäre für den heutigen Sonntag garnicht schlecht wobei sowas hat man bestimmt nur einmal im Leben


----------



## moon (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hi nikon,


Rein vorsorglich kündige ich einen dennoch wirksamen Vertrag zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.

Diesen Satz würde ich anders schreiben! Du kündigst zu sofort! und nicht zum nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt....

Eigentlich kannste Dir das auch sparen, denn eine Antwort wirst du nicht bekommen....
Ist nur Zeitvergeudung!

lg steffi


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				nIkOn schrieb:
			
		

> das einzig Gute ist das sich mein Versicherungsberater nun freut ich habe Ihm gleich eine E-Mail geschickt mit der bitte um ein unverbindliches Angebot einer Rechtsschutzversicherung



Die Rechtsschutzversicherung tritt aber nur ein für Fälle, die ihren Ursprung nach Abschluss der Versicherung haben.

Für evtl. bereits laufende Probleme besteht kein Versicherungsschutz, da sich die Versicherung auf Vorvertraglichkeit berufen wird (nur als Hinweis wg/ überflüssiger Ausgaben).

Auch wenn ein Vertreter etwas mündlich zusagen sollte: Solange dies nicht schriftlich bestätigt wurde, hat man Pech.


----------



## nIkOn (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ja ist mir schon klar das der Rechtsschutz noch nicht greift ich meine aber nach so einem Erlebnis will ich nur mal vorsorgen fürs nächste mal 

@Steffi danke für Deinen Rat ich denke auch dass ich es einfach lasse und mich garnicht mehr darum kümmern werde also sitze ich es aus.


----------



## nIkOn (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

oh mann und das alles nur wegen eines vermeindlich kostenlosen IPod´s :wall:


----------



## Wembley (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Bitte die Begriffe Widerruf und Kündigung auseinanderhalten!

Widerruf: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439
Kündigung: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131487#post131487

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## nIkOn (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

sorry aber rechtlich bin ich nicht ganz auf dem neusten Stand.. was kann ich mit dieser Information jetzt anfangen ?


----------



## Wembley (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				nIkOn schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber rechtlich bin ich nicht ganz auf dem neusten Stand.. was kann ich mit dieser Information jetzt anfangen ?


Umgangssprachlich hat sich der Begriff "Kündigung" für alles, was in die Richtung "Ich will diesen Vertrag nicht (mehr)" geht, durchgesetzt. Es gibt aber z.B. noch "Widerruf" und "Anfechtung", die den selben Effekt (kein Vertrag) herbeiführen können. Daher wird der Begriff "Kündigung" nicht immer richtig verwendet.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## nIkOn (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

aha Danke Dir !


----------



## nIkOn (23 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Nochmal Danke an das ganze Forum ich denke mein Problem hat sich erledigt 

Als ich eben zum ersten mal die Rechnung als pdf geöffnet habe ist mir aufgefallen das ich unter Adresse garkeine bzw. eine falsche Angabe gemacht habe !

Der Briefkopf sieht so aus:

"Vor + Nachname"
keine Angage
67890 Buxdehude

Und da ich nicht direkt in Buxdehude Wohne  und keine Straße angegeben ist denke (hoffe) ich das es sich erledigt hat... Zumindest was den Schriftverkehr per Post angeht.. Jetzt nur noch den Absender der E-Mails auf SPAM schalten und schon ist Ruhe im Karton !

Allen anderen die diesen ******** auf den Leim gegangen sind wünsche ich viel Kraft zum durchhalten !!!!

bis dann

greetz nIkOn


----------



## reductor (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo 

Ich habe die Seiten hier aufmerksam verfolgt. Auch ich bin darauf reingefallen ...
Habe von Probenzauber nach meiner "Anmeldung" nie etwas gehört. Weder eine Bestätigungsmail, noch habe ich Proben erhalten noch Infos über die Teilnahme an Gewinnspielen erhalten.

Nach Erhalt der Rechnung habe ich sofort Widerspruch eingelegt. Bin mal gespannt was sie Antworten (wobei ich es mir denken kann).

Was meint ihr, soll ich noch vor Antwort von ihnen einen Brief schicken?
Es gibt ja hier im Thrad genug Beispiele dafür.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hast du lange Weile?


----------



## reductor (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

nicht mehr als sonst warum?


----------



## BenTigger (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Na wenn du lange Weile hast, dann kannst du denen noch weitere Briefe zusenden. Das hilft aber nur gegen lange Weile und man diese vertreiben will


----------



## Mörderpüppi (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier und bin natürlich auch auf den [.....] reingefallen...ich habe weil ich zu doof war die AGBs akzeptiert, keine Wahre bekommen...ich habe einige Rechnungen wie bei euch bekommen und sie ignoriert, jetzt hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auch diesen gleichen Inkassobrief bekommen, ich muss über 130 Euro zahlen. Ich bin echt sauer, so was mach ich nie wieder.

Ich werde warscheinlich (weil ich kein Anwalt habe) zum Verbraucherschutz gehen und mich da irgendwie beraten lassen, meint ihr das bringt was??
Kennt sich da jemand aus???

Danke

_Wort entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Die Verbraucherzentralen sind den Berichten zufolge über den Anbieter informiert und können sicher helfen.


----------



## Mörderpüppi (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Na das hoff ich doch.....


----------



## Wembley (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Mörderpüppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde warscheinlich (weil ich kein Anwalt habe) zum Verbraucherschutz gehen und mich da irgendwie beraten lassen, meint ihr das bringt was??


Den Vebraucherzentralen ist diese Firma bzw. dieses Angebot bestens bekannt. Ein Beispiel siehe hier die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg: 
http://www.vzb.de/UNIQ114590023920264/link217612A.html
Bei den anderen Verbraucherzentralen wird es sich genauso verhalten.
Zum Einlesen in die Thematik empfehle ich dir die hervorragende Zusammenfassung über Online-Abos allgemein: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Und natürlich ist es ratsam, sich diesen Thread genauer anzuschauen, da es da auch unter anderem viele Erfahrungsberichte von anderen Usern inkl. weiterführenden Links gibt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo erstmal,
[.......]
Auch ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung lohnt ein Weg zum Anwalt.
Nachdem ersten aufgesetzten Schriftstück bot uns "Probenzauber"
Storno u. Bearbeitungsgebühr von 39 E an.
Nach dem Zweiten Schriftstück wurde aus "Kulanzgründen" gekündigt."Probenzauber.de entschuldigt sich für alle Unannehmlichkeiten"

Wie nett....    
Dann investiere ich doch lieber beim Anwalt.
Danke an alle Ratschläge und Tips hier!!!

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## Yasmin (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Also..ich werde einfach abwarten..hatte denen eine Email geschickt mit dem Schreiben " Kündigungszeit 3 Monate" bla bla bla..wie vorher schon mal geschrieben...ich denke auch wenn ich es schriftlich dahin schicke..denke ich das die die Post gar nicht öffnen..
Ich habe noch gaaaanz viel Geduld und werde bis mal ein Gerichtsvollzieher an die Tür klopft warten...
Achso..Vorsichtshalber aber ein Schreiben an "Pro Invent Billing"...die Mühe mach ich mir noch...


----------



## sise (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

*Hallo Ihr Lieben,

habe am Samstag eine Mail an das Europäisches Verbraucherzentrum geschrieben und heute vormittag (die sind schnell die Jungs) eine hilfreiche Antwort erhalten, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

​*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

das Europäische Verbraucherzentrum erhält seit einiger Zeit zahlreiche Anfragen von Verbrauchern, die Rechnungen für die Registrierung bei probenzauber.de von der Firma Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH aus Wien erhalten. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis für diese Standardschreiben (Stand: 24. April 2006)

_Nachfolgend einige Hintergrundinformationen sowie eine Formulierungshilfe:
_Das Unternehmen verspricht kostenlose Produktproben im Internet ausfindig zu machen und zu vermitteln. Damit ist aber nicht garantiert, dass man tatsächlich Produktproben zugesandt erhält. Wer sich registriert,  fängt sich  jedoch ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement ein. Die zum Teil klein gedruckten, erst durch Hinunterscrollen sichtbaren,  Vertragsbedingungen oder die nur mittels "pop up" aufrufbaren Geschäftsbedingungen werden dabei in der Regel übersehen oder nicht durchgelesen. Hier versteckt sich jedoch der  Hinweis auf eine Mindestlaufzeit von 12 oder 24 Monaten und auf die monatlichen Kosten. Verbraucher, die denken, dass sie sich lediglich für eine einmalige kostenlose Nutzung und die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel registriert haben, erhalten also unerwartet eine Rechnung.

*UNTERNEHMER IST BEWEISPFLICHTIG*:-p 
Grundsätzlich gilt: wer etwas fordert, muss auch nachweisen, dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, d.h. der Anbieter, der die Rechnung schickt, muss nachweisen, dass mit dem Verbraucher ein wirksamer Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Auch das Anführen der sogenannten IP-Adresse ist als Beleg für eine verbindliche Anmeldung ungenügend. 


*KNACKPUNKT WIDERRUFSBELEHRUNG*
Unseres Wissens belehrt der Anbieter noch immer nicht ordnungsgemäß über das 14-tägige Widerrufsrecht. Daher sollte ein Vertrag "äußerst hilfsweise widerrufen" werden.
Über das Widerrufsrecht muss in Textform belehrt werden - dies setzt ƒ 312 c Abs. 2 BGB jedoch voraus:

"Der Unternehmer hat dem Verbraucher ferner die Vertragsbestimmungen einschließlich der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sowie die in [. ƒ 1 Abs. 4 BGB-InfoV] bestimmten Informationen in dem dort bestimmten Umfang und der dort bestimmten Art und Weise in
Textform mitzuteilen [.]."

Textform ist in ƒ 126 b BGB definiert. Dafür ist notwendig, dass die Erklärung in einer Urkunde oder in einer anderen zur dauerhaften Wiedergabe in Schriftzeichen geeigneten Weise abgegeben wird. Den Anforderungen genügen Verkörperungen auf Papier, Diskette,
CD-Rom oder ähnliches, aber auch in einer E-Mail oder Computerfax. Dagegen reicht ein vom Erklärenden in das Internet eingestellter, nicht durch E-Mail o.ä. übermittelter Text (Homepage) nur, wenn es zu einem Download kommt.

Da es auf den Internetseiten unseres Wissens bislang an der Downloadfähigkeit fehlt und sich nach unseren Kenntnissen zurzeit auch in der Bestätigungs-E-Mail keine Widerrufsbelehrung findet, liegt keine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung vor. Der Verbraucher kann grundsätzlich unbegrenzt lange widerrufen (ƒ 355 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BGB). Der Vertrag sollte daher noch "hilfsweise widerrufen" werden.

*Bitte prüfen Sie aber vorsichtshalber, ob sich in der Bestätigungsmail nicht doch eine Widerrufsbelehrung befindet. Sollte dies der Fall sein, würde dies noch für eine ordnungsgemäße Belehrung ausreichen - mit der Folge, dass ein (hilfsweiser) Widerruf dann nicht mehr möglich ist.*

*ANGEBOTE SIND IRREFÜHREND*
Auch sind die Angebote irreführend und täuschen den Nutzer über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebotes. Die tatsächlichen Kosten und eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit verstecken sich in den AGB. Nutzer gehen daher bei der Anmeldung nicht davon aus, dass Kosten und eine 12- oder 24-monatige Vertragsbindung auf sie zukommen. Die entsprechenden Klauseln sind unserer Ansicht nach überraschend und somit nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden (ƒ 305c BGB).


*WENN SICH MINDERJÄHRIGE ANMELDEN*
Hat ein Minderjähriger den (Abo-) Vertrag abgeschlossen, ist dieser bei mangelnder Genehmigung der Eltern unwirksam, d.h. Eltern sollten sich auf die Minderjährigkeit berufen und die Bezahlung der Rechnung aus diesem Grund verweigern (- und sich auch in diesem Fall nicht von Drohungen des Anbieters verunsichern lassen!). Selbst für den Fall, dass Jugendliche aus Leichtsinn und Unerfahrenheit im Internet ein falsches Geburtsdatum eingeben, sind diese dennoch nicht zu Zahlungen verpflichtet, da ansonsten die strengen Bestimmungen des Minderjährigenschutzes umgangen werden könnten.

*STAATSANWALTSCHAFT WIEN ERMITTELT*
Mittlerweile interessiert sich auch die Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft für die Vorgehensweise der Firma Opulentia. 
Zur Erstattung einer Anzeige wenden Sie sich direkt unter der Angabe der Aktenzahl an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien. *Geben Sie bitte auch immer Ihre Email-Adresse am:

Aktenzahl: 62 St 15/06m 
Staatsanwaltschaft Wien 
Landesgerichtsstraße 11 
Postfach 400 
A-1082 Wien 
Fax: 0043 / 1 / 402 79 11 *

*FORMULIERUNGSHILFE*

*Unberechtigte Forderung*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom .........................., in dem Sie einen Betrag von ............ Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme eine Internet-Serviceleistung verlangen.

_(Alternativ, wenn Vertrag von Minderjährigem abgeschlossen wurde):
Der angeblich mit Ihnen abgeschlossene Vertrag wurde von meinem minderjährigen Sohn/ meiner minderjährigen Tochter abgeschlossen. Ich habe weder in einen Vertragsabschluss eingewilligt, noch genehmige ich einen Vertrag._

(Alternativ
Nach meiner Überzeugung habe ich keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen. 
Sollten Sie anderer Meinung sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wann und wie es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam, wie Sie mich gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt haben und mich u.a. gemäß ƒ 312e BGB, bzw. ƒ 1 der BGB-Info VO informiert haben.

Äußerst hilfsweise fechte ich den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Daneben widerrufe ich den geschlossenen Vertrag nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.

Weitere Hintergrundinformationen zu "aktuellen Kostenfallen" im Internet finden Sie bei Interesse z.B. unter:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/kostenfallen.php

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


i.A. U. M. 



Europäisches Verbraucherzentrum / European Consumer Centre
Beratungszentrum Gronau / Advice-Centrum Gronau
Enscheder Straße 362, 48599 Gronau
Tel. (0049) 2562 / 7 02 17, Fax (0049) 2562 / 7 02 47 
Email: [email protected] Internet: www.evz.de


*An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an den Moderator!

Viele Grüße an alle Geschädigten von Silvia :teddy:​*


----------



## reductor (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal,
> [.......]
> Auch ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung lohnt ein Weg zum Anwalt.
> Nachdem ersten aufgesetzten Schriftstück bot uns "Probenzauber"
> ...



Wie seit ihr bei dem Schreiben vorgegangen? Habt ihr euch auf die hier genannten Informaionen bezogen?

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Mörderpüppi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin neu hier und bin natürlich auch auf den [.....] reingefallen...ich habe weil ich zu doof war die AGBs akzeptiert, keine Wahre bekommen...ich habe einige Rechnungen wie bei euch bekommen und sie ignoriert, jetzt hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auch diesen gleichen Inkassobrief bekommen, ich muss über 130 Euro zahlen. Ich bin echt sauer, so was mach ich nie wieder.
> 
> ...




Hallo!

Habe auch von Pro Invent KG (Inkassounternehmen) Post bekommen und soll auch über 130 Euro zahlen. Dieses Inkassounternehmen scheint genauso [] zu sein. Hängt auch mit SMS kostenlos und Oxeo Jahresabbo zusammen, gibt es auch schon etliche Foren. Also alles nur Zauber. Ich zahle nicht, das rät auch der Verbraucherschutz. Dieser Brief soll noch mal richtig Angst machen.

Liebe Grüße

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin neu hier und eine von Euch!!!!
> Auch ich bin auf Probenzauber durch die Google-Seite "Gratisproben" reingefallen. Nach mehreren Mahnungen habe ich nun vom Pro Invent Inkassobüro aus 32689 Kalletal über 137,81 € bekommen. Nach einigen Stunden Angst und kalten Füßen, in denen ich schon  bezahlen wollte, kam bei mir die Kämpferin durch.
> Ich schrieb denen sofort per Fax einen Brief mit meiner erneuten Ablehnung, mit gleicher Post habe ich Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Wien gestellt. Am selben Tag mailten die von Opulentia, daß sie meinen Widerspruch nicht annehmen. Aber ich stehe das durch und zahle  n  i  c  h  t!



Mir ging es genaus so. Der Verbraucherschutz rät auf keine Fall zu zahlen. Diese Inkassogesellschaft hängt noch mit weiteren zweifelhaften Internetangeboten zusammen (SMS,Jahresabbo). Der Brief soll nur noch einmal Angst einjagen!!!


----------



## Yasmin (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo an alle...
bitte aufpassen das Ihr das Geld an das richtige Konto überweist... 
Habe folgende MAIL von PZ bekommen:

[noparse]Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sie erhalten diese E-Mail weil Sie Kunde bei www.probenzauber.de sind.

wie sich sicherlich schon herumgesprochen hat, wurde Probenzauber.de, an mich, Firma S. R.  verkauft.

Durch den Verkauf des Projektes haben sich unsere Kontodaten geändert, folgende Kontodaten sind die neuen:

Kontoinhaber: S. R. 

Bankverbindung Deutschland:

Kontonummer: 355419037
Bankleitzahl: 100 208 90
Bank: HypoVereinsbank


Bankverbindung Österreich:

Kontonummer: 51560 765 165
Bankleitzahl: 12000
Bank: Bank Austria
IBAN: AT741200051560765165
SWIFT-BIC: BKAUATWW


Sollten Sie Ihre Rechnung, welche wir Ihnen nochmals im Anhang hinzugefügt haben, noch nicht überwiesen geworden sein:

So tun Sie das bitte jetzt, überweisen Sie bitte an die oben genannten Ktodaten, als Verwendungszweck geben Sie bitte die Rechnungsnummer an.

Wir tragen Sie monatlich für 20 kostenlose Produktproben ein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Probenzauber.de [/noparse]

Fa. S. R. 



Ist das nicht super das er uns persönlich drum bittet...:scherzkeks:

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe heute eine neue Mail von denen bekommen, wo drinsteht, dass die Firma verkauft wurde an den oben angesprochenen Herren. Dieser fordert mich jetzt in dieser Mail nochmals auf zu bezahlen, was ich nicht tun werde.
Die Firma hat [ edit] , um nicht auf die Idee zu kommen jeden der nicht zahlt (was ja immer mehr Leute werden)  vor gericht zu schleifen.
Ich zum Beispiel habe den Bestätigungslink in der Mail nie angeklickt, sondern diese einfach gelöscht. Im Fernsehen hört man auch verstärkt von solchen [ edit]  im Internet und im Endeffekt kann man ja auch nur als Masse dagegen angehen.
Mal sehen, wie weit die wirklich gehen wollen.
Ändert sich da die Rechtslage irgendwie, wenn die Firma verkauft wird inklusive Kundschaft? Steht man da nicht irgendwie rechtlich vor der Wahl seinen Vertrag aufzulösen oder so?


----------



## reductor (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hm ... probenzauber wurde verkauft ... und wem schicke ich jetzt mein Einschreiben voller rechtlichem Zeug?

Ne mal Spass bei Seite ... an wen wende ich mich "bei denen" jetzt?
Probenzauber hat mir keine Mail mehr geschickt und auch auf meine Mail die ich nach dem Rechnungserhalt geschickt habe, wurde auch noch nicht reagiert ...


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				reductor schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ... probenzauber wurde verkauft ... und wem schicke ich jetzt mein Einschreiben voller rechtlichem Zeug?


Warum willst du das Zeug überhaupt verschicken, wer zwingt dich dazu? Normaler Weise geht die Post an den, der eine Rechnung oder Mahnung verschickt.


----------



## reductor (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Naja ich muss denen ja widersprechen, dass ich keinen bindenden Vertrag mit ihnen eingegangen bin. Und sowas mache ich einfach lieber per Einschreiben als per Mail.

Das Schreiben ging jetzt, wie du schon schreibst, an den Herr der auf der Rechnung steht. Und jetzt sehen wir einfach mal weiter.


----------



## schnegge (25 April 2006)

*hilfe!!*

ich hab mich leider auch angemeldet, daraufhin den Betrag überwiesen und jetzt habe ich schon zwei Mahnungen von der opulentia gmbh und eine von der inkasso bekommen.
was soll ich jetzt am besten machen?

lg, die schnegge


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: hilfe!!*



			
				schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich leider auch angemeldet, daraufhin den Betrag überwiesen und jetzt habe ich schon zwei Mahnungen von der opulentia gmbh und eine von der inkasso bekommen.
> was soll ich jetzt am besten machen?


Wie, Du hast bezahlt und erhältst trotzdem Rechnungen und Mahnungen? Für den gleichen Vertrag?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ja ja ich bin auch reingefallen! Seid ende Februar geht das schon hab die Rechnung und eine Mahnung bekommen und nicht bezahlt! Habe eine email dort hin geschrieben das ich mich nicht dort angemeldet habe bla bla bla und die Standart Antwort bekommen. 
Danach war erst mal Ruhe und heute die Info per email mit dem neuen Besitzer! Habe mich dort nicht Angemeldet und diesen Bestätigungslink bin ich auch nicht gefolgt und trotzdem... Na ich warte was noch kommt...
Ich bin aber froh und dankbar das man hier hilfreiche Tipps bekommt und man nicht allein damit ist!
Danke an ALLE !!!!


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja ich bin auch reingefallen!
> ...
> Habe mich dort nicht Angemeldet und diesen Bestätigungslink bin ich auch nicht gefolgt und trotzdem...


Wie? Du hast Dich nicht angemeldet, aber einen Bestätigungslink erhalten, den Du aber nicht angeklickt hast?

Und inwiefern bist Du dann reingefallen?


----------



## moon (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hi Rolf,

ich hab mich auch nicht angemeldet!
Ich habe meine Daten zwar eingetragen, aber dann icht auf abschicken geklickt sondern die Seite einfach zu gemacht.... !!!!
Nicht auf dem Button abschicken geklickt!
Eine bestätigungsmail habe ich nie erhalten, nur nach 15 Tagen eine Rechnung!!!!!
Ich habe mich gestern mit der Rechtsabteilung von der Firma Henkel in Verbindung gesezt...und die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien eingeschaltet!



lg


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				moon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meine Daten zwar eingetragen, aber dann icht auf abschicken geklickt sondern die Seite einfach zu gemacht.... !


Das ist eben das Problem, dass die StA Wien möglichst bald ausermitteln sollte - genau das selbe Phänomen sagte man auch dem Vor-Vorbesitzer (_probino.de_) aus dem Hessischen Hochheim nach. Wünschenswert wären da wohl länderübergreifende Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaften Wien und Wiesbaden.

Über Scriptsteuerungen ist es möglich, dass die Tastatureingaben direkt am empfangenden System protokolliert werden und so auch die Rechnung auslösen, ohne dass der Anmeldebutton betätigt wurde. Genau so könnte auch der Schließen-Befehl der Seite genutzt werden, um abschließend die Daten an das System zu übermitteln. Interessanter Weise natürlich mit der IP-Adresse des Nutzers, die, wenn man sie verfolgt, tatsächlich zu dessen Internetanschluss führt und damit den Verdacht erzeugt, das er sich wissentlich angemeldet hat.


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit der IP-Adresse des Nutzers, die, wenn man sie verfolgt, tatsächlich zu dessen Internetanschluss führt und damit den Verdacht erzeugt, das er sich wissentlich angemeldet hat.


Aber immer daran denken: Selbst wenn die IP-Adresse zu einem von dem angeblichen Kunden benutzten PC führt, heißt das nicht, dass er sich angemeldet hat. Dass jemand auf einer Seite war ist nicht gleichbedeutend damit, dass er sich auch angemeldet hat. Die Beweislast liegt beim Rechnungssteller, nicht beim Kunden.


----------



## moon (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

meine Ip ist in Amsterdam 
Hab gerade eine E-Mail erhalten...schaut mal....


Knackpunkt: Widerrufsbelehrung
Bei einer tatsächlich erfolgten Anmeldung ist ein Unternehmer nach der Fernabsatzrichtlinie verpflichtet, die Anmeldung inklusive aller das Geschäft betreffenden wesentlichen Daten zu bestätigen und über das gesetzlich zustehende Rücktrittsrecht (in Österreich mindestens sieben Werktage) zu belehren.

Hält der Unternehmer diese Informations- und Belehrungsfristen nicht ein, dann verlängert sich die Rücktrittsfrist laut Konsumentenschutzgesetz auf drei Monate.

Der Hinweis auf der Homepage der Firma reicht nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt und die Information jederzeit vom Unternehmer geändert werden könnte. Dementsprechend reicht auch nicht ein Link in einer Bestätigungsemail auf diese Homepage.


Was soll man dazu noch schreiben?


lg


----------



## sise (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

*Hi Leute,

habe grade diese Mail erhalten (mal was neues!?):​*

Sehr geehrte Kunde

Unsere Homepage ist laut E-Commerce recht aufgebaut und überprüft worden und
als Richtig empfunden worden.

Ihr Widerrufsrecht laut §312 e ist 14 Tage nach Anmeldung abgelaufen, somit
können wir ihren Widerspruch nicht annehmen.

Ich hoffe ich habe ihre fragen beantworten, bei weiteren fragen stehen wir
gerne weiter zu Verfügung.

Mit freundliche Grüssen 

Ihr Probenzauber Team  



*Viele Grüße an alle Geschädigten, Silvia :teddy:​*


----------



## reductor (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

anscheinend reagieren die auf alle mails ... nur auf meine nicht 

Silvia ... was für eine Mail hast du denen geschrieben?


----------



## sise (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo,

ich habe denen ein Einschreiben mit Widerruf laut §5e geschickt.

Habe aber grade nochmal eine Mail mit dem Text vom europ. Verbraucherzentrum geschickt (vielleicht auch wieder Zeitverschwendung??!!!).
Liebe Grüße von Silvia


----------



## reductor (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hab denen heute Morgen auch ein Einschreiben geschickt, auch mit besagtem Widerruf. Hab auch gleich ein Paar §§ aus dem entsprechenden Datenschutzgesetz dazugepackt, zwecks datenlöschung.

Das gleich auch per Mail ... wer weiß wo das angkommt.

Bin mal gespannt ... aussitzen kann ganz schön spannend sein


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				sise schrieb:
			
		

> probenzauberer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Unsere Homepage ist laut E-Commerce recht aufgebaut und überprüft worden und als Richtig empfunden worden.


Wer auch da immer was aufgebaut hat und wer das dann geprüft haben will.....            .....einfach lächerlich! Außerdem, wo bittschön greift ein "E-Commerce Recht" in das deutsche BGB ein?


----------



## Wembley (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				probenzauber schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Homepage ist laut E-Commerce recht aufgebaut und überprüft worden und
> als Richtig empfunden worden.


Diese Standard-Mail ist bekannt. Siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143045#post143045
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=139487#post139487

Der Satz beweist gar nix. Schon einmal abgesehen davon, dass der Aufbau einer Homepage (nach welchen Kriterien auch immer) und die Rechtmäßigkeit eines Vertragsabschlusses zwei Paar Schuhe sind. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sise (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

*:motz:Hallo,:motz:

habe grade eine völlig neue Rechnung mit neuem Konto vone einem S.R. von Probenzauber erhalten, 

innerhalb von noch nicht mal 10 Tagen neuer Besitzer, neue Briefe, neue Firma????????????:roll:*​*
Habe nochmal die Mail vom europ. Verbraucherzentrum in leicht abgewandelter persönlicher Form zurückgeschickt.
Die sind aber nervig....
So eine Zeitverschwendung bei dem schönen Wetter!!!!

Lieben Gruß an alle Geschädigten, Silvia :teddy:​*


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo an alle weiteren entnervten,
ich habe heute folgende Mail erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sie erhalten diese E-Mail weil Sie Kunde bei probenzauber.de sind. 

wie sich sicherlich schon herumgesprochen hat, wurde Probenzauber.de, an mich, Firma .....verkauft.

Durch den Verkauf des Projektes haben sich unsere Kontodaten geändert, folgende Kontodaten sind die neuen:

Kontoinhaber: ......

Bankverbindung Deutschland:
Kontonummer: 355419037
Bankleitzahl: 100 208 90
Bank: HypoVereinsbank

Bankverbindung Österreich:
Kontonummer: 51560 765 165
Bankleitzahl: 12000
Bank: Bank Austria
IBAN: AT741200051560765165
SWIFT-BIC: BKAUATWW

Sollten Sie Ihre Rechnung, welche wir Ihnen nochmals im Anhang hinzugefügt haben, noch nicht überwiesen geworden sein:

So tun Sie das bitte jetzt, überweisen Sie bitte an die oben genannten Ktodaten, als Verwendungszweck geben Sie bitte die Rechnungsnummer an.

Wir tragen Sie monatlich für 20 kostenlose Produktproben ein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Probenzauber.de

Fa. .....

....
ich kann die Mails schon nicht mehr zählen, die ich an Pro Invent und Probenzauber geschickt habe..ich versende die Mails an die Bande immer mit "Erhalt bestätigen", worauf ich immer die gleiche automatische Rückantwort erhalte.....wir bearbeiten Ihre Mail innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden während der Arbeitszeit (ja wann auch sonst). Aber sonst erhalte ich außer Mahnungen nichts.

Gruß und weiterhin gute Nerven wünscht

rotznase05

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , Link deaktiviert modaction _


----------



## reductor (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

naja mittlerweile wissen wir wir diese mail ausschaut ...
ich hab sie noch immer nicht bekommen


----------



## Helena (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo,
seit Tagen verfolge ich regelmäßig was sich hier so tut.Hab mich auch schon genug über diese Bauernfänger geärgert (Mein 12jähriger Sohn verirrte sich auf diese Seite) und unzählige Mails und Briefe geschrieben. Die hier bekannten Antworten hab ich auch alle schon erhalten, aber zusätzlich gabs dann noch die folgende aus der man vielleicht entnehmen kann dass besagter Herr R. nicht nur während der normalen "Arbeitszeit" sondern offensichtlich auch nach einer durchzechten Nacht per Mail antwortet. Übrigens bin ich ihm in Punkt 3 zuvor gekommen und nun befasst sich ein Rechtsanwalt mit dem leidigen Thema,mir wird das langsam zu blöd.

Von: [email protected] im Auftrag von Probenzauber.de
[[email protected]]
Gesendet: Sonntag, 23. April 2006 02:04
An: xxxxxxxxx
Betreff: AW: Kündigung des Vertrages (Rechnungsnummer PRZ-0xxxxxxx)

1. Können Sie einen Vertrag nicht einfach fristlos kündigen, da sie weder in der Lage sind, weiters Sie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben!

2. Weiters sollten Sie sich über Ihre Rechte informieren

3. Werden wir bei nicht einhaltung der Vertragbedingung unseren Rechtsanwalt einschalten.


Werd das hier aber mit Interesse weiter verfolgen,
Gruß Helena


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Helena schrieb:
			
		

> nun befasst sich ein Rechtsanwalt mit dem leidigen Thema,mir wird das langsam zu blöd.


Wenn ein Rechtsanwalt schreibt, wird voraussichtlich recht schnell Ruhe einkehren. Dafür kostet ein Rechtsanwalt auch Geld.

Aber zugegeben: Dauernd Mahnschreiben zu erhalten, kann einen aufregen, wenn man keine Erfahrung mit ungewöhnlichen Anbietern hat.


----------



## drboe (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				reductor schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich muss denen ja widersprechen, dass ich keinen bindenden Vertrag mit ihnen eingegangen bin. Und sowas mache ich einfach lieber per Einschreiben als per Mail.
> 
> Das Schreiben ging jetzt, wie du schon schreibst, an den Herr der auf der Rechnung steht. Und jetzt sehen wir einfach mal weiter.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Die senden Dir Emails und Du fühlst Dich verpflichtet die zu beantworten? Noch dazu auf dem Postwege. Ein teures und wenig erquickliches Hobby. Es gibt in diesem Thread doch viele gute Hinweise darauf, dass die Forderungen meist unberechtigt sind. Das fängt bei der Irreführung zum Angebot an und geht bis zur fehlenden Widerrufsbelehrung. Die einzigen Schreiben, auf die man daher m. E. in den Zusammenhang reagieren muss, sind Schreiben vom Gericht (Mahnbescheid, Klage). Alles andere macht nur Stress und ist Zeit- und Geldverschwendung. Es ist aber höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es soweit je kommt. Und wenn, sind die Chancen sehr hoch, dass denen dann gerichtlich attestiert wird, was ihre Forderungen wert sind: nämlich nichts.

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die senden Dir Emails und Du fühlst Dich verpflichtet die zu beantworten? Noch dazu auf dem Postwege. Ein teures und wenig erquickliches Hobby. Es gibt in diesem Thread doch viele gute Hinweise darauf, dass die Forderungen meist unberechtigt sind. Das fängt bei der Irreführung zum Angebot an und geht bis zur fehlenden Widerrufsbelehrung. Die einzigen Schreiben, auf die man daher m. E. in den Zusammenhang reagieren muss, sind Schreiben vom Gericht (Mahnbescheid, Klage). Alles andere macht nur Stress und ist Zeit- und Geldverschwendung. Es ist aber höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es soweit je kommt. Und wenn, sind die Chancen sehr hoch, dass denen dann gerichtlich attestiert wird, was ihre Forderungen wert sind: nämlich nichts.



Das vollständige Abtauchen ist jedenfalls rein juristisch betrachtet nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass ein Vertrag von vornherein gar nicht zustande gekommen ist.

Irreführung und fehlende Widerrufsbelehrung haben aber nicht automatisch eine Auswirkung auf die Wirksamkeit eines Vertrags. Wenn die Irreführung zu einem Irrtum geführt hat, kann man anfechten. Wenn die Widerrufsfrist noch läuft, kann man widerrufen. Aus Sicht eines vorsichtigen Juristen sollte man das auch tun. Hilfsweise kann man noch eine ordentliche Kündigung erklären.

Erst wenn das wirksam erledigt ist, kann man getrost auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten, der vermutlich gar nicht kommen wird.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos und auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. 


Ein angeblich von einer Verbraucherzentrale für Fälle einer ungewollten Inanspruchnahme von Internet-Serviceleistungen entworfenes Musterschreiben, wurde hier veröffentlicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=142516&postcount=76


----------



## probenzauber opfer (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

waqs ist denn wenn ich sag das ich wärend der anmeldung besoffen war?


----------



## Mörderpüppi (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Mein gott, so viele mit dem gleichen Problem....verdammt ärgerlich.

Ich gehe am Donnerstag zur Verbraucherzentrale und las mich da beraten. 

So ein Brief hab ich noch nicht bekommen, ich werde den A***löchern nicht einen Cent zahlen!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ich glaube wenn ihr sagt das ihr wärend der anmeldung betrunken wart,ist der vertrag nichtig!!!


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Schlechte Idee, denn dann würde ja ein Eingeständnis der Anmeldung erfolgen, die zu Schadenersatzforderungen führen könnte. Allerdings ließe sich von vornherein kein Schaden erkennen - aber einen Versuch wäre es dem Zauberer bestimmt wert.


----------



## drboe (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Das vollständige Abtauchen ist jedenfalls rein juristisch betrachtet nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man sich sicher ist, dass ein Vertrag von vornherein gar nicht zustande gekommen ist.
> 
> Irreführung und fehlende Widerrufsbelehrung haben aber nicht automatisch eine Auswirkung auf die Wirksamkeit eines Vertrags. Wenn die Irreführung zu einem Irrtum geführt hat, kann man anfechten. Wenn die Widerrufsfrist noch läuft, kann man widerrufen. Aus Sicht eines vorsichtigen Juristen sollte man das auch tun. Hilfsweise kann man noch eine ordentliche Kündigung erklären.


Eine fehlende oder fehlerhafte Widerrufsbelehrung führt doch zu einer unbegrenzt laufenden Widerspruchsfrist. Man kann also zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt widerrufen, auch noch bei einem Gerichtstermin. 

Natürlich kann man seine Position diesbezüglich schriftlich mitteilen. Aber ohne Not Kosten produzieren? Das empfiehlt sich eher nicht.

Soweit kein Vertrag besteht, ist eine ordentliche Kündigung m. E. nicht wirklich möglich. Auf welcher Grundlage sollte die Kündigung - ohne Vertrag - erfolgen? Andernfalls würde man m. E. nämlich erklären, dass man den Bestand eines gültigen Vertrages durchaus in Betracht zieht. So aber, wie das hier und anderswo oft geschildert wird, kann man dann auch gleich Demenz zugeben. Denn entweder hat man sich da angemeldet, oder man hat nicht. Wer nun genau weiß, dass er das nicht getan hat, kann den anderen so lange zappeln lassen, wie er will. Der andere ist im Streit eh beweispflichtig. Und das dürfte ihm dann ja ziemlich schwer fallen. Also kann man das m. E. sehr wohl gelassen abwarten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Man kann ohne Probleme einen Vertragsschluss bestreiten und _hilfsweise_ anfechten und ordentlich kündigen, ausführlich hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131662#post131662

Ich meinte mit meinen Überlegungen diejenigen, die ihre Daten selbst eingegeben haben. Wenn man sich dabei auf einen Irrtum berufen möchte, muss man unverzüglich anfechten und kann nicht bis zu einem Prozess warten.


----------



## drboe (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann ohne Probleme einen Vertragsschluss bestreiten und _hilfsweise_ anfechten und ordentlich kündigen,


Was würde die hilfsweise ausgesprochene, ordentliche Kündigung bewirken? Sie würde doch auf den Vertragsbedingungen des Anbieters basieren und damit wohl die Zahlung (12/24 Monate) nach sich ziehen. Nehmen wir einmal an, der Anbieter nimmt die ordentliche Kündigung an, weist jedoch zugleich alle anderen Einwände zurück und fordert darauf das Geld für die Restlaufzeit des Vertrages bis zum Kündigungsternmin ein. Dann steht man doch genau da, wo man jetzt auch schon steht: praktisch ein Deadlock. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Die hilfsweise ausgesprochene Kündigung führt als Ergänzung zu den anderen einschlägigen Erklärungen dazu, dass man in EINEM Schreiben ALLES mögliche getan hat und sich bis zu einem wohl nicht kommenden gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht mehr mit dem Anbieter auseinandersetzen muss. 

Es ist ein allerletztes Sicherheitsnetz: Falls der undenkbare irreale Fall einträte und ein Gericht einen Vertrag annehmen sollte, Widerruf und Anfechtung in den Wind schreiben würde, dann hat man wenigstens nicht das Folgejahr an der Backe, da man auf jeden Fall fristgerecht ordentlich gekündigt hat.

Für einen Haudegen wie drboe erscheint das als Erbsenzählerei, für Juristen ist das normale Vorsicht.

Da immer wieder Missverständnisse aufkommen: Mir geht es darum, mit einem Schreiben alle in Betracht kommenden Erklärungen abzusenden. Danach kann man alle weiteren Schreiben abheften, dass der Anbieter Ruhe gibt, kann man als Privatperson nicht erzwingen, weder durch geschickte Schreiben noch durch Nichtstun.


----------



## ingrid138 (26 April 2006)

*Wieder ein Nachfolger vom Probenzauber*

Vorgestern hatte ich eine E-mail erhalten von einem [...] der mir mitgeteilt hat dass die Firma Probenzauber an ihn verkauft hat und das sich deshalb die Kontodaten geändert hätten und ich möge doch den Betrag, eh schon wissen,überweisen.Hat noch jemand Post bekommen bzw. wie geht das denn jetzt wieder weiter

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## reductor (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe jetzt übrigens die "neue" Rechnung bekommen.
Sie schaut genau so aus wie die alte ... also auch was Firma etc. angeht.
Nur falls das wichtig sein könnte


----------



## vivien_emily (26 April 2006)

*AW: Wieder ein Nachfolger vom Probenzauber*

Hallo, gar nicht reagieren. Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien beschäftigt sich mit probenzauber.de. Habe selbst Anzeige erstattet und der StA meinen gesamten Schriftverkehr zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich warte ab was da rauskommt. Habe dem neuen Firmeninhaber mitgeteilt, dass, wenn er die Firma gekauft hat, ja auch wohl den gesamten Schriftverkehr kennen sollte. Abwarten und Tee trinken, oder wende Dich an die StA Landgericht Wien, [...].
Ich habe von der StA einen Fragebogen erhalten, diesen ausgefüllt und wieder an die zuständige StA übersandt. Gleichzeitig habe ich ihr auch mitgeteilt, dass probenzauber.de eine neue Benutzeroberfläche hat. Ich warte jetzt ab, was die Staatsanwaltschaft beim Landgericht Wien macht.
Gruß Jürgen

_[Namen und Aktenzeichen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## drboe (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> .. dass der Anbieter Ruhe gibt, kann man als Privatperson nicht erzwingen, weder durch geschickte Schreiben noch durch Nichtstun.


Das ist klar, obwohl man sich gegen Belästigungen schon zur Wehr setzen kann. Nur muss man dann selbst Geld in die Hand nehmen, was sich mit der nötigen Gelassenheit aber vermeiden läßt. An der scheint es regelmäßig zu fehlen. So, wie sich das hier und anderswo vielfach liest, fühlen sich die Betroffenen offenbar genötigt immer und immer wieder auf die Schreiben zu antworten. Diese "Brieffreundschaft" zerrt dann richtig an den Nerven, weil unklar ist, ob es nun zu Ende ist oder nicht. Praktisch lebt man dann eine Zeit in der bangen Erwartung, ob die Firma noch ein As im Ärmel hat. Das dürfte auch das Kalkül sein, nämlich durch stetige, nervige Schreiben mit dreisten und drohenden Formulierungen die Leute peu a peu weich zu kochen, damit sie (mindestens ein Teil davon) zahlen, um endlich wieder ihre Ruhe zu haben. 



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen Haudegen wie drboe erscheint das als Erbsenzählerei, für Juristen ist das normale Vorsicht.


Naja, es sind auch Juristen, die als Handlanger der Anbieter dieser dreisten "Dienste ohne Nutzen" auftreten. Es sind Juristen, die den Firmen die Formulierungshilfen geben und das Forderungsmanagement betreiben. Es sind Juristen, die in Mahnbriefen nicht zutreffende Szenarien aufbauen, von denen sich die Empfänger letzten Endes wirtschaftlich bedroht fühlen. Juristen geben den Dailerparasiten Deckung, fungieren als Jugendschutzbeauftragte, geben den Strohmann für angebliche oder tatsächlich ausländische Anbieter von Internetdiensten, halfen bei der Verlagerung von Webseiten auf die BVI, beim Betrieb von illegalen FTP-Servern und bei Versuchen sich qua Markeneintrag und Abmahnung erfolgreiche Projekte unter den Nagel zu reissen. Juristen mahnen Internetbetreiber ab, gelegentlich gleich tausende, wie im Fall der Kfz-Kennzeichen in Domainnamen oder für bösgläubige Marken, wie bei den Explorer-Fällen. Juristen sorgten dafür, dass eine Dame in der Gemeinde Kummerfeld erst unter Betreuung gestellt wurde; dann haben die Betreuer - Juristen  - ihr Haus unter Wert an die Gemeinde verkauft und zu 4-fach überhöhten Preis räumen lassen. Juristen haben dann die Berichterstattung über diesen Skandal verboten. Juristen sitzen zu Hauf in Parlamenten, machen Politik und Gesetze, oft genug zum Nachteil der Bürger und zum Vorteil einer kleinen Gruppe. Und nun sage einer, dass das, was Juristen machen, gut ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Laura (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hilfe!

ich habe mich ausversehen auch am 9.4. auf probenzauber.de angemeldet und bekam genau 15 tage später (was für eine verarsche) die rechnung, obwohl ich niemals die bestätigungsmails akzeptiert habe.

ich habe denen nun einen brief geschrieben, von wegen, dass das alles rechtswidrig ist etc zumal ich ja auch nie etwas bestätigt habe.

wie stehen denn nun meine chancen? 

bitte helft mir,

liebe grüße,

laura


----------



## Laura (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

achja und ist es möglich, dass alles ohne rechtsanwalt durchzuziehen?

also gesetzt den falles, dass die meinen widerruf nicht akzeptieren werden (was so sein wird), ist es dann möglich, einfach alle mahnungen etc zu ignorieren und solange zu warten, bis die aufhören mich zu ärgern? 

denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die vor gericht gehen.

und was mache ich, wenn ein schreiben von der inkasso kommt? ignorieren? ihnen schreiben, dass ich längst widerrufen haben?

liebe grüße,

laura


----------



## sascha (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Laura,

bitte lies dir wirklich mal durch, was hier schon alles geschrieben wurde. Einen individuelle Einzelfallberatung wirst du nicht bekommen, weil dies nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## celiaa (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo an alle, ich lese schon länger auf dieser seite und bin überrascht zugleich auch zornig..wie viele echt gelinkt wurden. fast hätte ich ein kullanzpreis von 39 euro überwiesen, das werde ich mir erstmal gründlich überlegen. ich meine...was für ein unfassbares verhalten legen dort leute vor? es erinnert mich an drücker,ich werde denen nicht mehr antworten. denn von anfang an habe ich geglaubt das es kostenlos sei.was auch immer wieder in der bestätigungsmail stand. das wort gratis und kostenlos..ist dort häufug vertreten. unfassbar...haltet durch @ all


----------



## celiaa (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

:banned: nun seh ich grad das ich in dieser neuen mail anstatt ner aufforderung für die kulanz von 39 euro, eine rechnung von 84 euro erhalten habe..im anhang. wer so wirre ist kann doch nicht wirklich geschäftsam sein, was für ein chaos herrscht denn bei denen? mein email eingang liest sich wie ein roman..ich fass es nicht. träume oder wache ich?:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

So ihr lieben, dank eurer Informationen und Hilfen, habe ich es geschafft bei Probenzauber gekündigt zu werden!!!!
Ich wünsche allen anderen die noch nicht bei Probenzauber gekündigt wurden VIEL GLÜCK, ich bin überzeugt das ihr es auch packen werdet. 

Bis denne Nadine


----------



## reductor (26 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

wie? sag ...


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Nadine schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe ich es geschafft bei Probenzauber gekündigt zu werden!


...zum Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit oder generell, so als hätte nie ein Vertrag bestanden?


----------



## Heinz-Gerd (27 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe gestern auch eine Mail erhalten in der mir mitgeteilt wurde das ein neuer besitzer da ist mit RG im Anhang. Habe umgehend einspruch per E-Mail eingelegt und auf die §§5d-5e hingewiesen. Bin ja mal gespannt was als nächstes passiert:wall:


----------



## rolf76 (27 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Heinz-Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> Habe umgehend einspruch per E-Mail eingelegt und auf die §§5d-5e hingewiesen.


Wohnst Du in Österreich? Die §§ 5d-5e KSchG sind österreichisches Recht.

Grundsätzliches zur deutschen Rechtslage unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Ein angeblich von einer (deutschen) Verbraucherzentrale für Fälle einer ungewollten Inanspruchnahme von Internet-Serviceleistungen entworfenes Musterschreiben, wurde hier veröffentlicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=142516&postcount=76


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Heinz-Gerd schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich, dass kürzlich ein (deutscher) Poster vom österreichischen Ombudsmann die Auskunft erhielt, er könne auch nach österreichischem Recht argumentieren, da der Firmensitz vom "Zauber" ja Österreich wäre. Er wies speziell auf die §§ 5d-5e KScHG hin.


----------



## Lilo (27 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ich habs auch geschafft. 

mit rechtsawalt ist das kein problem.
der hat da einen brief hingeschickt, in dem nur steht, dass kein rechtswirksamer vertrag zustande gekommen ist, da ich das nicht will.

und wenn probenzauber nicht binnen 2 wochen eine bestätigung schickt, dass keine forderungen mehr bestehen, wird die staatsanwaltschaft benachrichtigt.

1 woche später kam dann ein schreiben, dass kein vertrag mehr besteht. 

also leute, [.........], sondern zum rechtsanwalt gehen.

_Aufforderung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Yasmin (27 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

So wie PZ drauf ist schicken Sie Dir bald noch ne Mahnung und dann Inkasso...
Die sind doch wirklich schräg drauf..PZ hat bei vielen aus Kulanz gekündigt oder den Vertrag zurück gezogen und dann Tage später wieder eine Mahnung.
Also ich warte immer noch..laß mich überraschen was passiert :roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr lieben, dank eurer Informationen und Hilfen, habe ich es geschafft bei Probenzauber gekündigt zu werden!!!!
> Ich wünsche allen anderen die noch nicht bei Probenzauber gekündigt wurden VIEL GLÜCK, ich bin überzeugt das ihr es auch packen werdet.
> 
> Bis denne Nadine


Wie hast dDu es geschafft, mich nerfen die auch schon seit
Wochen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hi zusammen.

Mal eben kurz:

Hab das gleiche Theater.
Mahnschreiben
Forderungsübergang an S. R. 
Und und und

Habe grad aber auch nochmal gegen so eine Mail gegen widersprochen.
Heute aber mit dem Hinweis, dass sie bitte die Rechtschreibfehler aus Ihren Geschäftsbriefen entfernen, da dies einen unprofessionellen Eindruck macht  

Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Unregistriert Caipi (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !-ich habs geschafft*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe es geschafft aus dem Vertrag herauszukommen. Wer hilfe braucht kann sich melden, dem schicke ich mein Schreiben zu.

[email protected]

_email-addi gelöscht sieh NUB modaction



			Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen

Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 _


----------



## sise (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !-ich habs geschafft*



			
				Unregistriert Caipi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe es geschafft aus dem Vertrag herauszukommen. Wer hilfe braucht kann sich melden, dem schicke ich mein Schreiben zu.
> 
> ...


Schade, aber vielleicht kannst Du den Text veröffentlichen?

Liebe Grüße von Silvia


----------



## sise (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

*Hallo alle zusammen,:tröst:

ich habe eine Antwort von der  Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e. V. Zweigstelle Berlin-Brandenburg erhalten:*​*


Opulentia



Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

wir bestätigen den Eingang Ihrer e-Mail vom 20. April 2006 und teilen mit, dass wir bereits wettbewerbsrechtliche Schritte gegen die Firma Opulentia EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH in Österreich eingeleitet haben ( w*w.probenzauber.de).

Im Hinblick auf Sie geltend gemachte Forderung müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihnen keine Rechtsberatung erteilen dürfen. Wir schlagen deshalb vor, dass Sie sich an einen Rechts-
anwalt oder an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DIE GESCHÄFTSFÜHRUNG



RAin xxx


Es geht voran!

Liebe Grüße an alle Gestraften, Silvia :teddy:​*​


----------



## reductor (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

@Caipi 

Hier anmelden ... dann kann man dich per PM erreichen ...


----------



## rolf76 (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön. Davon abgesehen, ob eine Vereinbarung österreichischen Rechts auf einer an deutsche Kunden gerichteten .de-Domain in AGB überhaupt möglich ist oder nicht als überraschende Regelung keine Wirkung entfaltet, würde ich mich mal an die AGB von probenzauber.de halten:



> § 12 Anwendbares Recht / Schlussbestimmungen
> 
> (1) Es gilt das Recht der Bundesrepublik Deutschland



Es ist auch nicht so, dass die österreichische Regelung günstiger wäre. Günstiger ist die deutsche Regelung, die statt 7 Tage eine 14tägige Widerrufsfrist vorsieht bzw. statt der im österreichischen Recht vorgesehenen 3 Monate eine 6monatige Widerrufsfrist ab einer nachträglichen Widerrufsbelehrung.


----------



## reductor (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hey meine bezahlwoche ist um ... und ich hab noch keine Mahnung bekommen


----------



## Cruisegirl (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

oh mein gott, hab auch ne mahnung von denen bekommen und schon 1000 mal angerufen, aber natürlich geht niemand hin. meine bezahlwoche ist auch um.
aber was soll ich machen, wenn ich nochmals post bekomme?

das schreiben von caipi wäre nicht schlecht um dies nochmals an PZ zu schicken!

muss ich jetzt am endeffekt zahlen?
was soll ich tun?


----------



## reductor (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Cruisegirl schrieb:
			
		

> oh mein gott, hab auch ne mahnung von denen bekommen und schon 1000 mal angerufen, aber natürlich geht niemand hin. meine bezahlwoche ist auch um.
> aber was soll ich machen, wenn ich nochmals post bekomme?
> 
> das schreiben von caipi wäre nicht schlecht um dies nochmals an PZ zu schicken!
> ...


erstmal garnix machen. die geben von alleine auf 

Und nicht in Panik geraten ...


----------



## celiaa (28 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

:respekt: für all die leute hier, und den offensichtlich guten weg den machern vom probenzauber, die luft zu nehmen. seit ich auf dieser seite bin, hatte ich kein unwohlsein mehr. ihr seid klasse..dieses forum ist klasse. danke für die guten beiträge und recherchen. ihr habt denk ich vielen geholfen. danke.


----------



## chant1 (29 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo zusammen,
Wer war den voher der Betreiber von Probenzauber???Jetzt ist das ja S.  R.


----------



## Wembley (29 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				chant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer war den voher der Betreiber von Probenzauber???Jetzt ist das ja S.  R.


Im Impressum stand immer ein gewisser C. M. (volle Namen dürfen hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht genannt werden). Fragst du rein aus Interesse oder benötigst du diese Info aus irgend einem Grund?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## chant1 (29 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> chant1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein Fehler gemacht und habe am 24.02.06 einen Teil Geld überwiesen und habe Trotzdem Rechnungen in voller Höhe bekommen vom Inkasso hatte ich eine frist von 8 Tagen das Geld zu überweisen und dann kamm die E-mail das sich die kontodaten geändert haben.Mein Geld ist futsch aber ich bezahle nix mehr ich weiß jetzt das da was nicht richtig laufen kann.


----------



## Wembley (29 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				chant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Fehler gemacht und habe am 24.02.06 einen Teil Geld überwiesen und habe Trotzdem Rechnungen in voller Höhe bekommen vom Inkasso hatte ich eine frist von 8 Tagen das Geld zu überweisen und dann kamm die E-mail das sich die kontodaten geändert haben.Mein Geld ist futsch aber ich bezahle nix mehr ich weiß jetzt das da was nicht richtig laufen kann.



Ach so. Wenn man Geld überwiesen hat, kann man das als Kunde in der Regel nachweisen. So gesehen, ist es deren Problem, festzustellen wo das Geld gelandet ist. Ob du das den Inkasso-Königen mitteilen willst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## chant1 (29 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich mache das nicht warte ab was jetzt passiert:-D  sollen die doch kommen aber die Trauen sich ja sowieso nicht:-p Müßte eigendlich jetzt wieder eine Rechnung bekommen.Die Rechnungen stimmen auch nicht bei Probenzauber ist bei der Rechnung keine unterschrieft da müßte eigendlich dann stehen das es Maschinell ist und keine unterschrieft nötig ist und [.......] den krickelschrieft kann jeder aber der Name muß dann unten abgedruckt sein.Ich habe einschreiben mit rückschein fertig gemacht vom Inkasso die haben mit so kreise unterschrieben [.....] auf Probenzauber den Rückschein warte ich noch mal sehen wie die unterschrieben haben.

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo mein name ist ötzi,
meine frau hatte das gleiche problem:eingetragen auf der homepage, aber auf nix geklickt und prompt die rechnung erhalten.
ich habe sofort die wirtschaftskammer in wien sowie die hiesige staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet, also nur 2 simple faxe an die geschickt und die sache war gegessen.
der inhaber hat folgende anschrift:
......
......
......
die fax und tel darf ich nicht rausgeben, aber schaut euch doch einfach mal bei den auskünften wiens um. vielleicht kennt ihr ja jemanden der ihm das Geld persönlich bringen kann, obwohl kein vertrag und dienstleistung zustande gekommen ist  .
gruss an alle und nicht verzweifeln, die schicken nur briefe/mahnungen, das wars auch.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht sieh NUB modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo ich bin auch neu hier
mein name ist sabine und ich bin 18 jahre alt!!!
ich bin auch drauf reingefallen...
ich war auf dieser seite... dann bekam ich eine rechnung und 2 darauf folgende Mahnungen die ich aber nie gelesen habe und einfach gelöscht habe danach habe ich eine letzte mahnung nach hause geschickt bekommen ich habe dauernt versucht da anzurufen habe nächte lang wach gelegen...
dann bekam ich post vom inkasso büro das wurde mir dann zu bunt und ich sprach mit meinen eltern darüber... die sind mit mir zur polizei gefahren die meinten sie könnten nichts machen... 
dann hat mein vater ein schreiben aufgesetzt und es gefaxt das ist jetzt ca eine woche her bis jetzt kam noch nichts zurück
angst habe ich immernoch


----------



## keks (30 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Nabend zusammen!
Habe heute ebenfalls zum ersten mal Nachricht(die Standartrechnung) von Probenzauber so gegen 22:13 erhalten. 
Darauf folgte dann eine Info-Mail gegen 22:59, dass Probenzauber an Firma [......] verkauft wurde und sich somit die Kontodaten geaendert haben.
Waehrend dessen war ich schon im Internet auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten und mit dem Verfassen eines Antwortschreibens schon recht weit fortgeschritten.
Habe dieses auch eben abgeschickt und bin nun einmal gespannt, wie reagiert wird.

Gruss,
keks

PS: Meine Antwortmail einmal fuer alle kommenden Betroffenen..hoffentlich hilfts.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom 29.04.2006 in dem Sie einen
Betrag von 84 Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme eine
Internet-Serviceleistung verlangen.

Nach meiner Überzeugung habe ich keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen.
Sollten Sie anderer Meinung sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wann und
wie es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam, wie Sie mich
gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt haben und
mich u.a. gemäß ƒ 312e BGB, bzw. ƒ 1 der BGB-Info VO informiert haben.

Äußerst hilfsweise fechte ich diesen angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertrag
wegen arglistiger Täuschung an.
Daneben widerrufe ich den geschlossenen Vertrag nach den maßgeblichen
Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge.
Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über
den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.

Sie haben desweiteren nicht ausreichend über das Rücktrittsrecht
informiert, so wie dies zwingend im Konsumentenschutzgesetz geregelt ist
(basierend auf der sogenannten Fernabsatzrichtlinie).

Der Hinweis auf Ihrer Homepage reicht dafür nicht aus, da es sich dabei
nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt.

Da somit keine ausreichende Belehrung über das Rücktrittsrecht
Konsumentenschutzgesetz erfolgte, ist die Rücktrittsfrist nach wie vor
offen. Ich beziehe mich hier auf den § 5d des Konsumentenschutzgesetzes,
welcher unmißverständlich besagt:
...
[zitat § 5d,Konsumentenschutzgesetzes]
...

Ich trete von diesem Vertrag, sowie jeglicher geschäftlichen Beziehung
zu Ihnen, innerhalb der erweiterten Rücktrittsfrist von 3 Monaten
zurück. Gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz, sowie aus jedem anderen
tauglichen Rechtsgrund, ist dies mein Recht, welches ich hiermit in
Anspruch nehme.
...
[zitat § 5e,Konsumentenschutzgesetz]
...
Ich fordere Sie daher auf, Ihrer Rechnung vom 29.04.2006
(Rechnungsnummer: PRZ-***) zurückzubuchen
und die Angelegenheit innerhalb von 7 Tagen als gegenstandslos zu
bestätigen, sowie sämtliche Informationen über mich( besonders e-mail
Adresse und Anschrift) unwiderruflich aus ihrer Datenbank zu entfernen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
****

_Name entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (30 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Allgemeiner Hinweis: Es gibt einige Schreiben und Tipps im Netz. Man muss aber generell aufpassen, dass man östereichisches und deutsches Recht nicht im selben Schreiben miteinander vermischt.

z.B.:

312e BGB = Deutschland
§ 5e,Konsumentenschutzgesetz = Österreich

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## chant1 (30 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemeiner Hinweis: Es gibt einige Schreiben und Tipps im Netz. Man muss aber generell aufpassen, dass man östereichisches und deutsches Recht nicht im selben Schreiben miteinander vermischt.
> 
> z.B.:
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht und§5e genommen :wall: obwohl ich in Deutschland lebe und habe eine E-mail bekommen das der Vertrag gültig ist


----------



## rolf76 (30 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				chant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht und§5e genommen :wall: obwohl ich in Deutschland lebe und habe eine E-mail bekommen das der Vertrag gültig ist


Die Antwort hättest Du nach den hier im Forum bisher geschilderten Erfahrungen auch dann bekommen, wenn Du ein fehlerfreies, erstklassiges juristisches Schreiben geschickt hättest. Mach Dir deshalb keine Kopfschmerzen durch :wall:  ...  

Bei jedem Schreiben muss im Ernstfall durch Auslegung ermittelt werden, was der Absender damit sagen wollte. Ob sich ein Laie dabei auf deutsches Recht oder versehentlich auf ausländisches Recht oder den falschen Paragraphen bezieht, ist nicht von entscheidender Bedeutung.


----------



## chant1 (30 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich muß jetzt abwarten was jetzt kommt normalerweise der rückschein von denen,vieleicht noch eine Rechnung komme hier total durcheinander das Inkasso möchte 137,84euro und Probenzauber 84,00euro und die Zahlungen sollen eigendlich an dem Inkasso geleistet werden:roll: Ich werde nichts mehr Zahlen das ist mir noch nie passiert aber man lernt nur daraus nichts gibt es umsonst.


----------



## sise (30 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

*Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nach dem ganzen Probenzauber habe ich heute morgen eine Überraschung in meinem Mailpostkasten erlebt!!!

Jetzt habe ich auch noch von den [edit] kollegen von SMS-heute eine Rechnung über 84,- bekommen, geben die die Adressen weiter? Ich habe mich dort nie angemeldet!!!

Die sind ja wohl echt ......

Habe eine ellenlange Mail mit dem kompletten Text (nur für SMS-heute abgewandelt geschickt).

Das ist ja wohl eine Taktik um die Leute weichzuklopfen.
Liebe Grüße von Silvia :teddy:​*
_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## sirpreis (30 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo, habe mal eine Frage...!

Ich habe auch einen Brief verfasst. Da ich in Deutschland lebe darf ich in dem Brief also kein Österrechisches Recht angeben? Ichhabe in dem Brief auf den § 5e und 5d des Konsumentenschutzgesetz Österreich hingewiesen. Welche Paragraphen wären das denn dann für Deutschland?

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Wembley (30 April 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				sirpreis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch einen Brief verfasst. Da ich in Deutschland lebe darf ich in dem Brief also kein Österrechisches Recht angeben? Ichhabe in dem Brief auf den § 5e und 5d des Konsumentenschutzgesetz Österreich hingewiesen. Welche Paragraphen wären das denn dann für Deutschland?



1. Das ist nicht so schlimm. Siehe die Erklärung von Rolf76 (ein paar Postings über dir:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144952#post144952
2. Was deutsches Recht betrifft, bist du hier sehr gut versorgt:
Hier die allgemeinen Hinweise: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Hier das Kapitel über das Widerrufsrecht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe das auch darauf gefallen, habe bezahlt und nichts bekommen.

ich warne Euch alle.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe das auch darauf gefallen, habe bezahlt und nichts bekommen.

ich warne Euch alle.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

was soll man Jetzt machen, wenn die Rechnung bezahlt und nix bekam?


----------



## sise (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

*Hallo,

wie, Du hast wirklich bezahlt und garnichts bekommen? 

Auch keine S*L-Lotterie Anrufe? Keine Werbe-Mails von irgendwelchen Versandhäusern oder dergleichen.

Sind die dreist!!!

Liebe Grüße von Silvia:teddy:*​


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

habe ich nichts ausser zwei E-mail
das ich gedulden müssen


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich nichts ausser zwei E-mail
> das ich gedulden müssen



Lt. AGB vom Probenzauber besteht kein Anspruch, überhaupt was zu erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

wollt ich grad sagen.

die tragen einen nur ein, aber anspruch auf proben hat man nicht. 

und dafür 84 euro, wo leben wir? ^^


----------



## pach.o. (2 Mai 2006)

*verzweifelt.dringend hilfe (probenzauber.de)*

ich habe vor einer woche eine e-mail erhalten mit dem Betreff:Rechnung Probenzauber.de  .
ich soll an einen Herrn [...] einen Beitrag für das ganze Jahr zahlen (84€). dafür werde ich angeblich bei 20 Produkten irgendwie eingetragen und erhalte dann proben (glaub ich irgendwie nicht)...
naja, dass dumme ist. ich hab unabsichtlich dem vertrag zu gestimmt. ein freund schickte mir den Link um einen I-Pod Nano zuu gewinnen, da hab ich nicht so auf die AGB's geachtet. 
Nun habe ich schon eine Mahnung erhlaten wo steht: 

"...Da Sie mittels Ihrer Anmeldung einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, erhalten Sie diese Mahnung.

Bitte nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst, es ist der einzige Weg, der Sie vor hohen Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren bewahrt. Führen Sie daher die Überweisung umgehend durch, um zusätzliche Kosten zu vermeiden."

jetzt weiß ich nicht weiter. Muss ich wirklich diese 84€ bezahlen oder ist das [...] und nicht ernst zu nehmen?
ich habe mir überlegt das ich nix zahle aber ich depp hab ja meine Adresse eingegeben.:wall: 
ich habe dem erst mal zurückgeschrieben und behauptet das ich mich in der ersten Woche nach meiner Anmeldung ihm ein Kündigungs schreiben hab zu komme lassen..naja. ich will nicht bezahlen

HILFEEE

_[Namen und ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## rolf76 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hast Du erst gelesen oder erst gefragt? Falls Du erst gefragt hast, dann lies doch erst mal die Hinweise hier im Thread.

Wenn Du die Hinweise bereits gelesen haben solltest, aber nichts daraus nicht schlau wirst, kannst Du Dich z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.

Eine Rechtsberatung zum Vorgehen in einem konkreten Einzelfall ist hier jedenfalls nicht zulässig.


----------



## chant1 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe mal eine Frage, kann man hier ein Nachnamen schreiben von Probenzauberder da unterschrieben hat?Ich habe mein Rückschein heute im Briefkasten gehabt und es dauerte nicht drei Wochen sondern mit feiertag eine Woche.


----------



## rolf76 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				chant1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Frage, kann man hier ein Nachnamen schreiben von Probenzauberder da unterschrieben hat?Ich habe mein Rückschein heute im Briefkasten gehabt und es dauerte nicht drei Wochen sondern mit feiertag eine Woche.


Namen dürfen hier nur mit Einwilligung des Genannten ungekürzt dargestellt werden.


----------



## chant1 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> chant1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok,wenn einer auch ein Rückschein hat vom Probenzauber dann schreibt mir mal Privat jetzt ist das doch ein anderer der die Firma übernommen hat und Ich möchte wissen ob der gleiche bei euch unterschrieben hat,man kann es sogar lesen


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Probenzauber: Staatsanwaltschaft verweist an Österreich*

ich habe ein probelm,
am anfang April habe ich eine e-mails vom Probenzauber.de bekommen, ich kann mich aber leider nicht errinern dass ich mich je auf diese seite angemeldet hab. Ich habe kein internet zugang u bin meisetns in ein Internet-café um meine e-mails zu checken. 
Als ich das erste e-mail von probenzauber bekommen hab hab ich mir garkeine gedanken darüber gemacht, aber als ich vor kurzem die rechnung in höhe von 84,- euro bekommen war ich schon skeptisch.
Was soll ich jetzt tun??

Ich bitte un hilfe, hier ist meie e-mails addy:
[email protected]

Bedanke mich im vorraus

Vanessa

_e-mail-addi gelöscht sieh NUB modaction _


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Probenzauber: Staatsanwaltschaft verweist an Österreich*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich jetzt tun??


Die Frage ist eher, was willst Du tun? Alles, was getan werden kann, steht hier bereits, brauchst es nur zu lesen. In Deinem Fall ist´s ohnehin simpel, da du keinen Internetanschluss hast. Dem Anbieter obliegt es, den ggf. Vertragsschluss zu beweisen. Da ein expliziter Internetanschluss nicht zu dir führt, könnte man der Angelegenheit seeeeehr gelassen entgegen sehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ja hallo,
hier ist wieder ötzi.
zu meiner überraschung hat jetzt probenzauber.de reagiert und sich entschuldigt: siehe unten.
faxt an die wirtschaftskammer wien und beschwert euch da,die helfen dir weiter und erwähne die vielen anderen []opfer.
gruss
ötzi



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> aus Kulanzgründen wurde Ihr Vertrag gekündigt, betrachten Sie die Sache als erledigt.
> Es bestehen keine weiteren Forderungen von unserer Seite.
> ...



*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## Helena (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo zusammen,
hab heute die gleiche Kulanzkündigungsmail bekommen. Ging ja relativ fix nachdem mein Rechtsanwalt einen netten Brief geschrieben hatte. Na dann hoff ich mal dass die Probenzauberer es sich nicht noch mal anders überlegen (bei denen kann man ja nie wissen) und dass es für alle anderen auch so unspektakulär endet.
Gruß Helena


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo! Gott sei dank ich bin beruhigt das ich nicht die einzige bin! Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Link von einem Freund bekommen, von wegen ohne Holland fahren wir zur WM... Und da war auch ein Gewinnspiel für einen IPod. Wer hätte nicht gerne einen und ich habe mit gemacht. da ich immer sehr aufpasse bei sowas hab ich alles durchgelesen und da stand nichts von Geld drin. So, ich mir nichts dabei gedacht und mitgemacht in der Hoffnung doch mal Glück zu haben. Dann habe ich so nen Bestätigungslink bekommen, den ich aber als Spam in den Müllordner verschoben hatte. Demnach habe ich keinen Rechtsgültigen vertrag von denen! Auf Emails antworten die gar nicht. Eine Umsatzsteuernummer ist auch nicht angegeben und auf einmal wurde die Firma verkauft. Klar, ich lass mich doch nicht verarschen! Ich werde mich am besten direkt an die an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien wenden wie eine der Vorgängerinnen und ich werde mich wohl auch mal an Akte 06 wenden, damit nicht nochmehr auf den [edit]  rein fallen!!!!


----------



## chant1 (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mal wieder eine Zahlungsaufforderung vom Inkasso:roll:


> Forderrung der Firma Re. (Probenzauber)vom 13.03.06
> Unser Mahnschreiben vom 19.04.06
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau .......
> ...



Ich glaub die sind schlauer geworden mit unterschrieft und unten steht sogar der Persönliche Name und ich habe denen am 24.04.06 per einschreiben mit rückschein geschrieben,tja da steht nix von drin wegen den Brief ist mastanfertigung wohl mit den Briefen:-?


----------



## reductor (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

sodele heute ist dann auch mal die erste Reaktion auf meine Mail von vor zwei Wochen gekommen. Standardtext ... 

[...]Wir können den Widerspruch nicht annehmen[...] bla blubb

Leute, durchhalten ... die können uns nix


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich hatte auch ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro erhalten. Habe aber bis heute nicht drauf reagiert. Bin mal gespannt wann wieder der nächste Brief kommt !!!!


----------



## reductor (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich denke die von Inkasso werden irgendwann auch mal ruhe geben ... zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren wird es nicht kommen. Die können uns nix ...


----------



## Icebox (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Also ich wende mich jetzt an die Staatsanwaltschaft. Ich lass das gar nicht erst soweit kommen mit Inkasso! Und ich bin am überlegen ob ich es nicht publik machen soll! Verdient hätten die es nämlich!


----------



## moon (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hi icebox,

ich mach mit!!!
Schreib mir einfach ne pn und daaaaann gehts los mit unserem zauber!!!

LG Steffi


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo an alle...

habe ebenfalls soeben die 2. Mahnung von Pro Invent aus dem Briefkasten gefischt. Die ganze Zeit war ich ja noch ziemlich relaxt, was sich die Zauberfreunde so alles erlauben. Ich schreibe Briefe, Faxe und Mails auf die ich selbstverständlich keine Rückantwort erhalte...sondern eben nur deren Mahnschreiben! Aber heute platzt mir fast der Kragen. Ich kann den ganzen Mist und deren Arroganz sowie Ignoranz langsam nicht mehr ertragen ohne bösartig zu werden. Fest steht zumindest, ich werde nichts zahlen, weil ich mich dort niemals angemeldet habe.

Wünsche allen weiterhin gute Nerven !!!!


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Aber heute platzt mir fast der Kragen. Ich kann den ganzen Mist und deren Arroganz sowie Ignoranz langsam nicht mehr ertragen...


Schlucks runter! Ignoranz lässt sich prima mit gleichem vergelten.


----------



## Yasmin (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe nur einen Brief bekommen..mal schauen wann ich die 2. bekomme vom Inkasso. ICh reagiere immer noch nicht..habe Nerven wie Drahtseil...:-p 
Mir machen die keine Angst..HALTET DURCH!!!:scherzkeks:


----------



## pach.o. (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

kann ich die Fax nummer von der Wirtschaftskammer in Wien bekommen. hab zwar gesucht aber nicht gefunden.
ich will auf keinen Fall die ganze zeit mit Mahnungen bombadiert werden. Auch wenn man denen keine Beachtung schenken sollte.
Wenn ich eure Posts hier so lese wundere ich mich, wie es sein kann, dass so was wie probenzauber. de überhaupt noch existieren kann?
Wir sind jha nicht die einziegne. in Österreich selber dürfte es auch noch Opfer geben und laute die das Forum hier nicht kennen.
Es kann doch nicht sein das Der Typ einfach so weiter macht.Darf der das oder wie???


----------



## Wembley (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				pach.o. schrieb:
			
		

> in Österreich selber dürfte es auch noch Opfer geben und laute die das Forum hier nicht kennen.
> Es kann doch nicht sein das Der Typ einfach so weiter macht.Darf der das oder wie???


Es ist ja nun wirklich nicht so, dass in Österreich nichts getan wird, aber sowas dauert halt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Icebox (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Also, bei unserer Staatsanwaltschaft hab ich heute keinen erreicht, aber am Freitag wohl. Hab denen schonmal ein Fax geschickt! Ich bin wirklich drauf und dran mich an Akte 06 zu wenden! Vorallem was jeder Betroffene machen sollte ist einen Strafantrag bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu machen. Das kam letztens noch bei Bizz. Die sind dann dazu verpflichtet zu ermitteln!!! Ich werd bestimmt nicht aufgeben. Mein Freund meinte zwar ich solle gar nicht mehr darauf reagieren, aber wer weiß was die für Inkasso Büros anheuern. Nachher hab ich irgendwelche [edit] oder sowas im Haus stehen. wenn die schon auf so miese Tricks zurückgreifen!!!! Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte ist, wenn man eine Massenklage in die Wege leitet! Ich werd den Unfug nicht bezahlen, die mögen zwar auf meine Emails nicht reagieren, aber ich werde schön meine Krallen ausfahren und mit allem reagieren was mir möglich ist und das sollten andere auch tun!!!

_Verwarnung , wenn nochmal Editierungen von Mods gelöscht werden , wird der Account gesperrt_


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte ist, wenn man eine Massenklage in die Wege leitet!


mal was Neues, falls du das hier meinst , vergiß es 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## Icebox (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

okay, danke! Gut zuwissen das es das hier nicht gibt. Aber man muss auf jedenfall was tun! Solche *pieps* sollten echt ne Abreibung kriegen!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bei _unserer_ Staatsanwaltschaft hab ich heute keinen erreicht....


Wo lebst du? Falls nicht in Wien, dann lies mal > HIER <! Ich wüsste nicht, welche StA (außer der in Wiesbaden) sonst noch hier in D einen Bezug zu der Sache hätte.



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> ...einen Strafantrag bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu machen. Die sind dann dazu verpflichtet zu ermitteln!


Na klar doch und sei es nur eine Einstellung des Verfahrens. Wegen was stellst du in deinem Fall eigentlich Strafantrag? Warst du jemals auf der Seite Probenzauber und hast den Preis nicht zur Kennntis genommen oder hat jemand deiner Meinung nach deine Daten missbräuchlich verwendet? Besteht bei dir der Verdacht, dass das der Projektbetreiber gewesen sein könnte (wenn dann welcher, der alte oder der neue oder ein Mitarbeiter) oder ein Partnerprogrammnutzer. Es gibt wohl einige Möglichkeiten der Manipulation, doch wie war es wirklich?
Du hast nicht bezahlt - kein Schaden = geringes Interesse von Amts wegen. Sind Auslandsermittlungen im Rahmen der bilateralen Rechtshilfe verhältnismäßig und dann auch noch erfolgversprechend?



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> Solche *pieps* sollten echt ne Abreibung kriegen!


Von wem? Bist du krass, gehste hin! Wobei die Wiener Behörden auch so ihren Ruf weg haben. Die sind bekannt für durchgreifende Maßnahmen, fragt mal bei Verimount nach.



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> ...was die für Inkasso Büros anheuern. Nachher hab ich irgendwelche [edit] oder sowas im Haus stehen.....


Unsinn! Das Inkasso machen Schreibtischprofis, die zwar keinen guten Ruf haben, doch das bringt deren umstrittener Job so mit sich.



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man muss auf jedenfall was tun!


Hier wird Aufklärung betrieben, jedoch keine weltfremden Vorstellungen unterstützt.



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte ist, wenn man eine Massenklage in die Wege leitet!


Das sind z. B. solche unmöglichen Vorstellungen, wie zuvor gemeint.



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd den Unfug nicht bezahlen..


MEn die einzigst effektive Möglichkeit, sich zu widersetzen (und das Ganze denn auch noch ohne Kommentar). Den Nachweis zu führen, wer sich für was angemeldet hat, obliegt dem, der die Forderung aufstellt. Spätestens nach unfruchtbarem Inkassoversuch hat sich das Problem mMn von allein erübrigt, da kommt erfahrungsgemäß nichts weiter nach.


----------



## sirpreis (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

SO hab jetzt auch meine erste Mahnung per Mail erhalten. :-D 
Hab denen jetzt erstmal nen ordentlichen Brief geschickt. Mal sehen was kommt...


----------



## reductor (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

gar nix ...


----------



## sirpreis (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

denke auch...aber bei manchen hat es ja auf anhieb geklappt...vielleicht hab ich glück


----------



## reductor (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe mich mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden schlau gemacht. Die empfehlen, sich direkt an die StA Wien zu wenden.

Die Adresse und Hinweise findet man auf der Homepage der Staatsanwaltschaft unter "Über uns" "Tipps"

Ich weiß nicht ob ich die www Adresse posten darf ... deshalb googelt mal lieber


----------



## rolf76 (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Dazu gab es hier bereits einen Bericht mit Link zu den Tipps der StA.


----------



## sirpreis (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ja in dem Text geht es schon um eine Strafanzeige die in direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien erstattet werden soll da dies der deutlich schnellere Weg ist, als wenn ich das ganze in Deutschland mache...soweit bin ich aber garnicht 

"Schließlich sei zu empfehlen, „keine Zahlung zu leisten, sofern Sie sicher sind, dass eine entsprechende Verbindlichkeit nicht eingegangen wurde“, so die Wiesbadener Behörde. „Von Ihren Gründen sollten Sie die Gegenseite schriftlich unterrichten."


....genau DAS hsb ich getan.


----------



## reductor (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Habe heute meinen Rückschein erhalten ... mit der Unterschrift des Herrn S.R. persönlich 

Außerdem eine Mail von einem Staatsanwalt in Wiesbaden. Text:

zu Ihrer Anfrage verweise ich auf unsere Homepage:

Internet: www.sta-wiesbaden.justiz.hessen.de

Dort finden sich die wesentlichen Erkenntnisse unter:

Wir über uns/Tipps

Für den Fall, dass der dort zu findende Text noch nicht dem aktuellen Stand angepasst sein sollte, was erst kürzlich in die Wege geleitet werden konnte, weise ich darauf hin, dass nach neuesten Ermittlungsergebnissen ein Teil der hier beschuldigten Personen mit den Aktiviäten der Opulentia GmbH in Wien in Verbindung zu bringen ist, so dass für Sie die Möglichkeit besteht, den Vorgang zur Verfolgung etwaiger deutscher Beschuldigter hier anzuzeigen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				reductor schrieb:
			
		

> ....deutscher Beschuldigter....


...sollten da meine Vermutungen gen Hochheim doch gefruchtet haben? Ist Herr Probino mehr als nur Spezl und Geschäftspartener der Opulentia? Windern würde es mich nicht und freuen noch dazu - Schadenfreude!


----------



## Icebox (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

@Rüdiger Kunz: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Link von einem Freund bekommen, von wegen ohne Holland fahren wir zur WM... Und da war auch ein Gewinnspiel für einen IPod. Da stand nichts von Geld bezahlen bei. So, ich mir nichts dabei gedacht und mitgemacht in der Hoffnung doch mal Glück zu haben. Dann habe ich so nen Bestätigungslink bekommen, den ich aber als Spam in den Müllordner verschoben hatte, weil ich nicht mal wußte zu was das gehörte! Also haben die von mir keine Bestätigung erhalten. Auf Emails antworten die gar nicht. Und ich habe keine Lust es auf ein Inkasso verfahren ankommen zu lassen!!!

Und ja, ich bin Krass! Ziemlich unnette Bemerkung von dir! Ich lass mich nur nicht gern von solchen Leuten auf der Nase rumtanzen und unternehme nunmal was dagegen wenn mich einer Abzocken will und lass es mir nicht gefallen. Das hat mir Krass nix zu tun! Und wenn du mal gelesen hättest was Picard geschrieben hat und ich danach dann hättest du das mit der Sammelklage nicht auch noch auseinander Pflücken müssen!


----------



## Icebox (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

oranjes-bye-bye***de

Ich bin über diesen Link an Probenzauber geraten. Wobei die Seite sich seit dem stark verändert hat! Auch die Seite mit dem Ipod sah anders aus. Kennt den Link einer?


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ach ja, die Oranje-Geschichte...
Da bin ich schon mal im Branchenforum der  Dialer- u. Abo-Drücker drüber gestolpert.

Diese [..........] kriegen einfach den Hals nicht voll...

MfG
L.

_Wort entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Linky (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo,
mein 17 - jähriger Sohn hat nun auch ne Mahnung erhalten!
Er hat ein link von seinem Kumpel erhalten, um einen ipod zu gewinnen.
Er hat die AGB's nicht beachtet und seine Daten angeben.
Da er auf einer Wirtschaftsschule ist, hat er sich gleich bei seinem Lehrer informiert,der meinte nur, er sei keine 18 Jahre alt und somit sie der Vertrag nichtig.
Ich habe erfahren, dass Probenzauber über 1300 Strafanzeigen schon hat und in der Presse aufgefallen ist und es ist bis jetzt noch nie ein Gericht deren seite eingeleitet worden. Die Inkasso soll sogar nicht echt sein. 
Ich habe trozdem, meinen Anwalt eingeschaltet der nun ein netten Brief schreibt! Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern!! Die können gar nix tun, am besten gleich einen Anwalt einschalten oder zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.

Gruß Mareike


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich so nen Bestätigungslink bekommen, den ich aber als Spam in den Müllordner verschoben hatte, weil ich nicht mal wußte zu was das gehörte! Also haben die von mir keine Bestätigung erhalten.


Die Betätigung des Links in der nach der Anmeldung folgenden E-Mail ist bei dem Projektablauf (wie bei vielen andern auch) nicht nötig. Der Vertrag (unabhängig davon ob gültig oder nicht) setzt mit Befüllen der Felder und Betätigen des Absendebutton ein und _[Unbewiesene Behauptung entfernt. (bh)]_. Ob der Inhalt dann über den Link auch noch bestätigt oder "freigeschaltet" wird, ist dem Anbieter egal.


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Linky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe erfahren, dass Probenzauber über 1300 Strafanzeigen schon hat ...


Die Zahl stammt von Probino, dem Vorgänger des Probenzauber. Der Zauberer dürfte diese Zahl aber längst toppen, was jedoch nicht bedeutet, das Quantität Zielsicherheit bringt.


----------



## reductor (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ich bin über die gleiche seite drauf gekommen ...


----------



## Icebox (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Wenn das aber gar nicht relevant ist, ob die eine Bestätigung von mir brauchen oder nicht, warum werden dann solche Emails verschickt? Was wäre denn, wenn mich irgendjemand damir ärgern wollte? Dann können die mir auch nix!


----------



## Benni25 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich hab mich schon angemeldet!

8 Tage später kam eine Rechnung von 84 per Mail.

Ich bin 15, bin noch im verhandeln


----------



## reductor (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das aber gar nicht relevant ist, ob die eine Bestätigung von mir brauchen oder nicht, warum werden dann solche Emails verschickt? Was wäre denn, wenn mich irgendjemand damir ärgern wollte? Dann können die mir auch nix!


solche Mails sind eben notwendig. Wie sollen sie sonst beweisen, dass ich mich da wirklich eingetragen habe?


----------



## Yasmin (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ist es nicht merkwürdig das im moment nichts passiert von PZ??? Ich warte immer noch gespannt auf Reaktion ...


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Yasmin schrieb:
			
		

> ist es nicht merkwürdig das im moment nichts passiert...


Was soll passieren? Das ist immer so, wenn sich ein Anbieter mit seinem Projekt vom Markt zurück zieht. Langlebigkeit hatte hier im Forum noch niemand prognostiziert.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Langlebigkeit hatte hier im Forum noch niemand prognostiziert.


Seitdem es das langlebigste und zäheste  Modell  Dialerabzocke am 17.6.2005 vom Markt gefegt 
hat, (Dialer gibt es in bestimmten Bereichen nach wie vor, aber die haben früher
 wie heute niemals Beschwerden verursacht und haben sich nie gegen das 
"Traueranzeigefenster" gewehrt) , gibt es nur noch kurzlebige "Modelle".

cp


----------



## reductor (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

jup grad is es Still 

Kann wegen mir ruhig so bleiben


----------



## Ramona (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Nachdem ich zwischendurch per Mail schon eine Mahnung bekommen hatte, auf die ich nicht reagiert habe, hab ich jetzt wieder was nettes bekommen.
Soll das ein Versuch sein, noch ein paar müde Euro zu ergattern, bevor die Geschäftsführung wieder wechselt? *lach*

Ich hoffe ich hab alles entfernt, was hier nicht rein darf 
---------------------


> Guten Tag, sehr geehrte Kunde,
> 
> nach Rücksprache mit unserem Risk Manager kann ich Ihnen folgendes Angebot
> unterbreiten: Gegen eine Bearbeitungs- und Stornogebühr von € 39,- wird Ihr
> ...



Nebenbei bemerkt:
Die Bankverbindung, die mir für Deutschland genannt wurde, war die, die es angeblich nicht mehr gibt.

Also erst bekommt man eine Mail, mit ner neuen Bankverbindung, dann wieder eine, wo die Bankverbindung nicht mehr existiert :roll:


----------



## chant1 (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Das ist hart da sieht man das da fusch mit im Spiel ist:roll:


----------



## pach.o. (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

also ich sollte bis freitag letzter woche die mahnung bezahlt haben,hab ich nicht.
naja, ich hab mirch eigentlich auf briefe oder e-mail von denen gefreut 
aber da kam nix^^
hat er es bei mir jetzt schon aufgegeben oder was?
hatte eigentlich lust dn noch ein bissle zu ärgern :cry:


----------



## Fipps (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Freitag letzter Woche ist ja auch noch nicht allzu lange her...


----------



## Icebox (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Also, ich hab jetzt schon eine ganze Weile nichts mehr von Probenzauber gehört. Aber dafür von der Staatsanwaltschaft! Die ermitteln jetzt wegen Betrug. Ist doch was! Ich hoffe mal das ich nix mehr von denen hören werde.


----------



## reductor (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Habe heute auch von der Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft ne Mail bekommen ... das ist doch echt positiv 

Ich glaub Probenzauber sind wir los ...


----------



## sirpreis (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich hab vor 2 Tagen erst ne Mail bekommen das ich nicht zurücktreten kann und die 84 Euro bezahlen soll....sie leben also noch...


----------



## imoen (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hat eigentlich wer schonmal erfolgreich was gegen die Firma Probenzauber unternommen?


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				imoen schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich wer schonmal erfolgreich was gegen die Firma Probenzauber unternommen?


Was meinst du damit? Den Meldungen zuvor folgend, scheint sich wohl die Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien der Sache angenommen zu haben.


----------



## Yasmin (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Was steht den in dem Schreiben von der Staasanwaltschaft drin?? Warum sind wir die los???????????


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

...das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Reductor hat eine Mail aus Wien bekommen und Iceboox von einer StA, von welcher bitte?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=146663&postcount=477


			
				Icebox schrieb:
			
		

> ....nichts mehr von Probenzauber gehört. Aber dafür von der Staatsanwaltschaft!



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=146711&postcount=478


			
				reductor schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute auch von der Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft ne Mail bekommen ...



Allein die Einleitung von Ermittlungen einer StA beenden i. d. R. kein Geschäftsmodell und beerdigen auch keine offenen, zivilen Forderungen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Allein die Einleitung von Ermittlungen einer StA beenden i. d. R. kein Geschäftsmodell und beerdigen auch keine offenen, zivilen Forderungen.


Das zwar nicht, aber es vermittelt den Betroffenen das gute Gefühl, das sich ja doch noch was bewegt. So eine "gute" Nachricht wirkt sich sehr positiv auf den Durchhaltewillen der Opfer aus. Unterschätze nie die Psychologie.

Wenn die Tatsache das die StA-Wien ermittelt, auch nur ein Einziges Opfer vom zahlen zurückhält, dann hat sich's IMHO schon gelohnt, sich hier darüber zu freuen.

MfG
L.


----------



## reductor (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe eine Mail von der Staatsanwaltschaft Wien bekommen, nachdem ich ihnen auf Raten der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden einen Brief geschickt habe mit einer kurzen Schilderung des Sachverhaltes und einer Bitte um Informationen.

Gestern kam eine Mail mit einem Fragebogen, diesen sollte ich so schnell wie möglich ausfüllen und zurücksenden. 

Man würde mich auf dem laufenden halten was meine Strafanzeige betrifft. Anscheinend hab ich automatisch mit meinem Brief anzeige gegen probenzauber.de erstattet 

Mehr stand da auch nicht drin.

Was mich allerdings verwundert hat, ist die Tatsache ... die Strafanzeige läuft nicht auf S.R. sondern auf jemand anderes ... hm ... abwarten.



> Allein die Einleitung von Ermittlungen einer StA beenden i. d. R. kein Geschäftsmodell und beerdigen auch keine offenen, zivilen Forderungen.



So ist es ... aber da die Forderungen von Probenzauber nach wie vor unrechtns sind und darauf bauen mit angst und schuld einzujagen denke ich, dass sich langsam aber sicher was bewegen wird.



> Wenn die Tatsache das die StA-Wien ermittelt, auch nur ein Einziges Opfer vom zahlen zurückhält, dann hat sich's IMHO schon gelohnt, sich hier darüber zu freuen.



Absolut deiner Meinung


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				reductor schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich allerdings verwundert hat, ist die Tatsache ... die Strafanzeige läuft nicht auf S.R. sondern auf jemand anderes ...


_[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## reductor (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

warum wurde die Spekulation entfernt?

Er hat recht 
Es ist in der Tat ein gewissern C.M.


----------



## jasonmaus (12 Mai 2006)

*ich auch "opfer"*

Hallo, hab mich eben neu angemeldet und hab auch was zu klagen.

Ich bekam heute eine Mahnung (die letzte Mahnung wie sie schreiben).

Allerdings war ich mal auf der seite, habe aber nach lesen der AGB NICHt weitergemacht, weil ich ja für proben nichts zahlen will. Desweiteren habe ich auch keine Rechnung und keine vorherigen Mahnungen bekommen. Schrifltich habe ich schon gar nirgendwas unterschrieben, auch bei keinen anderen Probenanforderungen.

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man dennoch auf meine Daten kommt.

Habe per Mail erstmal geschildert dass es nicht sein kann was man mir unterstellt und ich um klärung und umgehende antwort bitte.
Zugleich hab ich es nochmal per Fax durchschicken lassen was ich per mail schrieb. Tel. inÖsterreich erreich ich niemand, nur besetzt.

Ich habs noch nicht geschafft alles hier zu lesen. Ich warte wohl nun erstmal auf Reaktion auf meine Mail/Fax und werde es dennoch abstreiten, da ich genau weiß ich habe nichts beauftrag, und vorallem auch keine proben erhalten bisher, wenn ich es mir grad mal so überlege.

SOllte ich jetzt schon Verbraucherzentrale oder Polizei einschalten?
Oder erstmal auf die REaktion warten bzw warten bis Inkasso oder gerichtl. Mahnverfahren kommt??

Ist bei euch auch ein Sebastian R****** dessen NAme oben auf Briefkopf steht? Und was heißt UID-Nr. ? dahinter steht wird nachgereicht.

Bankverbindung:
Berliner VOlksbank     Bank Austria
Sebastian R**          Sebastian R***
Kto: 7383746005      Kto: 51560  765  165
BLZ: 10090000         BLZ: 12000


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: ich auch "opfer"*



			
				jasonmaus schrieb:
			
		

> SOllte ich jetzt schon Verbraucherzentrale oder Polizei einschalten? Oder erstmal auf die REaktion warten bzw warten bis Inkasso oder gerichtl. Mahnverfahren kommt??


Das musst du mit dir selbst ausmachen. Der Verbraucherschutz wird dich dahingehend beraten, wie du dich nun zivil verhalten kannst und wegen einer Anzeige ist die StA Wien involviert - dort schriftlich den Sachverhalt anbringen.


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gab es hier bereits einen Bericht mit Link zu den Tipps der StA.





			
				jasonmaus schrieb:
			
		

> Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man dennoch auf meine Daten kommt.


Hattest du deine Daten in die Felder eingegeben, dann aber erstmal die AGB aufgerufen, ohne den Absendebutton zu drücken?


----------



## jasonmaus (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ich lgaube ich habe angefangen die daten einzugeben, als mir ein inneres gefühl sagte ich sollte doch ERST die AGB lesen, was ich dann zwischenzeitlich tat. DAnn habe ich einfach das gesamte Fenster zugemacht ohne absenden zu klciken. Ich weiß 100% dass ich es nicht gemacht habe, eben weil es mit kosten verbunden war und ich doch geizig bin :-D 

Also an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien wenden? Einfach nen Brief dahinschreiben und das als Anzeige betiteln oder wie?? 
Hat jemand vielleicht ein vorgefertigtes schreiben was ich nutzen könnt?

Och man, mir ist das ganze WE gleich vergangen :wall:


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				jasonmaus schrieb:
			
		

> Also an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien wenden? Einfach nen Brief dahinschreiben und das als Anzeige betiteln oder wie??
> Hat jemand vielleicht ein vorgefertigtes schreiben was ich nutzen könnt?


Formlos, einfach den Sachverhalt schildern und im Betreff "Strafanzeige" erwähnen. Kopien des bisherigen Schriftverkehr hinzufügen und vor allem deine persönlichen Daten angeben

Name
Adresse
Geburtsdatum und -Ort
Staatsangehörigkeit
Beruf, Famileinstand und sonsitge Erreichbarkeit (Tel., E-Mail)



			
				jasonmaus schrieb:
			
		

> Och man, mir ist das ganze WE gleich vergangen.


Keine Angst, das ist billiger, als du jetzt gerade meinen magst - lies dir hier mal den Thread durch, das beruhigt.



			
				jasonmaus schrieb:
			
		

> ich lgaube ich habe angefangen die daten einzugeben, als mir ein inneres gefühl sagte ich sollte doch ERST die AGB lesen, was ich dann zwischenzeitlich tat. DAnn habe ich einfach das gesamte Fenster zugemacht ohne absenden zu klciken. Ich weiß 100% dass ich es nicht gemacht habe, eben weil es mit kosten verbunden war ...


Dafür gibt es schon Erklärungen, doch sind hier als unbestätigte Tatsachenbehauptungen nicht erwünscht.


----------



## jasonmaus (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hat jemand eine mailadresse von der staatsanwaltschaft in wien??


----------



## jasonmaus (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



> Dafür gibt es schon Erklärungen, doch sind hier als unbestätigte Tatsachenbehauptungen nicht erwünscht.



??? hää? wie issn das gemeint? Hab ich was falsches gesagt? oder erwähnt?


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				jasonmaus schrieb:
			
		

> > Dafür gibt es schon Erklärungen, doch sind hier als unbestätigte Tatsachenbehauptungen nicht erwünscht.
> 
> 
> ??? hää? wie issn das gemeint?


Ganz einfach, derartige Funktionserklärungen wären (ohne Beweis für ihre tatsächliche Anwendung) reine Spekulation und bringen dem geneigten Leser nichts. Das Phänomen, von dem du schreibst, wurde zwar schon mehrfach angedeutet, doch beweisen wurde dahingehend (zumindest mir bekannt) noch nichts.


----------



## jasonmaus (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ahsoo... na dann sorry... ey überleg mal, du bekommst so nen brief mit androhung inkasso/mahnverfahren.. da biste erstmal so perplex da überlegst du nicht so genau was du schreibst. also überlegen schon... weißt schon wie ich mein...:roll:


----------



## Betze70 (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				jasonmaus schrieb:
			
		

> ahsoo... na dann sorry... ey überleg mal, du bekommst so nen brief mit androhung inkasso/mahnverfahren.. da biste erstmal so perplex da überlegst du nicht so genau was du schreibst. also überlegen schon... weißt schon wie ich mein...:roll:


Hallo an alle Probenzauber genervten!

Habe soeben wieder Post von Pro Invent erhalten (bin ich die einzige??)

Diesmal lautet es: Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage....

Bei fruchlosem Ablauf dieser Nachfrist (bis 22.05.06) werden die Rechtsanwälte unserer Mandantschaft die Ansprüche gerichtlich geltend machen und anschliessend im Wege der Zwangsvollstreckung beitreiben..

Und nun? Bekomme ich nun Angst weil sie nur drohen?

Habe bereits mehrfach Faxe und Briefe an Pro Invent und Probenzauber geschrieben, aber nie eine Stellungnahme erhalten. Hatte Probenzauber aufgefordert, mir bis zum 05.05.06 schriftlich zu beweisen, daß ich mich auf dieser Seite angemeldet habe. Habe wie sollte es auch anders sein, nichts gehört....

Liebe Grüße


----------



## jasonmaus (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Betze70 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Probenzauber genervten!
> 
> Habe soeben wieder Post von Pro Invent erhalten (bin ich die einzige??)
> 
> ...



tja, gute frage.. ich denke man bekommt einfach automatisch angst wenn man sowas liest. 

ich weiß leider nicht genau was ich machen würde, da ich noch nicht in dieser sitaution bin. ich hoffe ja, dass ich das vorher alles klären kann.

mein freund meint ganz cool, sollen die mir erstmal nachweisen dass ich nen vertrag gemacht habe, beweispflicht also, und nur wenn man eine korrekte IP HÄTTe, wäre es dennoch kein beweis dass genau ICH das war und niemand anderes. Erstmal abwarten sagt er, zumal ich ja keine Rechnung und auch keine 1. mahnung hatte, nur eben diese "letzte Mahnung". und das find ich ebenfalls kurios.

Ich wünsch dir viel glück bei dem was du tust. Und es ist einfach ne frechheit, wenn man sich bei denen beschwert und um stellungnahme bitte und die ignorieren einen!


----------



## Betze70 (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

tja, werde mich am Montag mit der Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien in Verbindung setzen, so langsam reichts nämlich...

Bin echt mal gespannt ob nur ich dieses Schreiben erhalten habe oder auch weitere Leidensgenossen.

Schon allein das Wort "Zwangsvollstreckung" in diesem Schreiben ruft bei mir grüne Pickel hervor.:wall:


----------



## SEP (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Betze70 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon allein das Wort "Zwangsvollstreckung" in diesem Schreiben ruft bei mir grüne Pickel hervor.:wall:


Bitte kein Foto uploaden!


----------



## Betze70 (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Betze70 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...warum nicht? Wäre mal ne Abwechlung zu Rechnungen und Mahnschreiben :sun:


----------



## jasonmaus (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hihi ich kenn ja nur gelbe und rote pickel, grüne wären mir neu :scherzkeks: 

ich hab übrigens ne mail nach wien geschickt mit dem sachverhalt und dies ebenfalls noch nach wiesbaden. und anbei jeweils die mai/fax welches ich an probenzauber schickte.


----------



## moon (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hi Foris,

ich habe heute ne schriftliche Mahnung erhalten....
Die S.... ist echt dreist...
steht das doch UID Nr. wird nachgereicht....
Auf meine ganzen Mails hat der gar nicht reagiert....
Ich denke ich werde mich jetzt auch mal an die Statsanwaltschaft Wien wenden, wenn jemand ne E-Mail Addi hat, bitte an mich per pn....

LG moon


----------



## Betze70 (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Diese Adresse wurde hier im Forum genannt. 

...[at]justiz.gv.at 

Ich selbst habe soeben eine Mail dahin geschickt, kurz geschildert was bisher war und meine letzte Mahnung von heute (Pro Invent) angehängt. Von dieser Staatsanwältin bekommt man dann, so wird's geschrieben, einen Fragebogen zur leidigen Geschichte zugeschickt.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, die e-mailaddi wurde noch nie im Forum genannt 
modaction _


----------



## zwieselmaus (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo ihr,
hatte mich auch "angemeldet" dann nochma gelesen und in den AGB's steht aj das man innerhalb von 2Wochen ohne Angabe einfach per Mail widerrufen kann, mh nunja hab ich auch getan gleich an dem tag mittlerwiele schon 4mal...
bekomm immer nur diese "autoreply-shice" wo drin steht das sie das innerhalb von 48h bearbeiten, also ne antwort ahb cih ni...nur eine zahlungsaufforderung und mittleriwele ne mahnung...
mein bruder meint, das ich mir ekien gedanken machen soll solang nix schriftlich kommt...
aber bin trotzdem bissel fertig...:cry:


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hab ne Mahnung über 91,50€ von Probenzauber.de bekommen! Der Witz ist nur das es die zweite war ich aber nie die erste bekommen habe geschweige denn ne Rechnung ins Haus kam.Was kann ich gegen den Gerichtsvollzieher bzw. das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren tun?
Als "Firmensitz" steht auf dem Brief:
S,. R. 
Boschstraße 24/13/4
1190 Wien Österreich

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## jasonmaus (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

dasselbe wie bei mir, auch nie eine rechnugn noch mahnung erhalten habe, außer diese "letzte Mahnung".

ich hab eine mail an STA wiesbaden und STA wien geschrieben und mal geschildert, desweiteren ne Beschwerdemail an probenzauber geschickt, die 48 std. sind um und ich habe KEINE Antwort von denen, und denke die bekomm ich auch nie.

Ich werde nun estmal abwarten von wo nun welche antwort kommt.


edit: steht bei dir auch UID-Nr wird nachgereicht (was ist eine UID-NR????), und auf dem Briefumschlag war ein STempel von REgensburg drauf mit Datum: --.05.06 also Mai 2006, aber ohne TAG, das find ich auch komisch, hatte ich noch nie gesehen so.


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ja habe ich auch da drauf stehen!
Ists bei dir auch dieser S. R.?

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## jasonmaus (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Belial666 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja habe ich auch da drauf stehen!
> Ists bei dir auch dieser S. R.?
> 
> *[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_




jep, genau der...

bist du dir bewußt, ob du da mal angefangen hast deine daten in das anmeldeformular im internet eingetragen zu haben?
so wra es bei mir, hab angegangen, zwischendurch auf die AGb geguckt und als ich las kostenpflichtig, habe ich das fenster gelich zu gemacht und nie wieder da gewesen, und absenden habe ich auch def. nicht gemacht.


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hab das fenster direkt geschlossen als ich auf die kosten geschaut hab.
Kannst du mir die liks für die STAWAs in Wiesbaden u. Wien geben?


----------



## jasonmaus (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Jo danke!! Werde direkt mal ne mail loslassen. Hoffe es hat erfolg. Sollte ich den brief vielleich mitschicken? Was meinst du?


----------



## jasonmaus (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

kannst du mitschicken, ich hatte leider keinen scanner konnte es daher nicht einscannen und beifügen.


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hattest du auch nur einen Brief bzw Mahnungsbescheid bekommen?


----------



## jasonmaus (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ja, bei mir stand drin "letzte Mahnung" - als ob ich vorher schon eine rechnung übersehen hätte, und mind. 1 vorherige mahnung ... doch diese habe ich nie gehabt. Und das zweimal was verschwindet finde ich sehr kurios


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

War denn schon ein Gerichtsvollzieher bei dir oder ist ein Bescheid über ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren bei dir eingegangen?
Meine Frau hat angst das was nachkommt wenn sie nicht zahlt.


----------



## Wembley (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Belial666 schrieb:
			
		

> War denn schon ein Gerichtsvollzieher bei dir oder ist ein Bescheid über ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren bei dir eingegangen?


Allgemein gesehen kommt zuerst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, dem man widersprechen muss, wenn man die Forderung als unberechtigt ansieht. Der nächste Schritt wäre dann ein Gerichtsverfahren, wo der jeweilige Anbieter beweisen muss, dass es einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss gab.

Nur: Von Probenzauber und anderen Abo-Königen hat man noch nichts gehört, dass es dort zu einem Mahnbescheid oder gar zu einem Gerichtsverfahren gekommen wäre. Ob die an allgemeiner Antriebslosigkeit leiden oder ob denen das Risiko zu groß ist, dass ein Gericht nicht in ihrem Sinne entscheiden würde und damit andere Forderungen als schwer eintreibbar gelten, ist eine andere  Frage.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Danke! Bin mal gespannt was kommt. Habe eben ne Mail an die STWA Wiesbaden und Wien geschickt!


----------



## jasonmaus (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

mir wurde bisher nur in dieser mahnung angedroht, mir das Inkasso oder Mahnbescheid zuzuschicken wenn ich diese Mahnung nicht zahle, und dieses dann meine kosten wären.

Klar ich hab auch schiss, man weiß nie wie sowas weitergeht.
ich sag mir auch, man soll mir erstmal beweisen dass ich was gemacht hab, was def. nicht der fall ist. 

ich werd aber erstmal abwarten. und nun bin ich auch schon viel ruhiger als freitag und samstag. da hab ich echt alles mög. gedacht, schufaeinträge ect. - ich kenn 2 leute bei denen das echt weit ging, und alles wegen einem versehen weil sie verwechselt wurden. War aber nicht mit gratisproben, war ne ganz andere ausgangssache. aber da bekommt man dann angst wenn man sowas hört.


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Haben auch schon mal was ähnliches mit DANARO INVEST GmbH gehabt, aber das es soviele A... im www gibt ist echt erschreckend!

Habe da nochwas auf PCtipp gefunden:
[.....]
http://www.pctipp.ch/webnews/wn/32860.asp

_Fullquote aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen durch Link ersetzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Betze70 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemein gesehen kommt zuerst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, dem man widersprechen muss, wenn man die Forderung als unberechtigt ansieht. Der nächste Schritt wäre dann ein Gerichtsverfahren, wo der jeweilige Anbieter beweisen muss, dass es einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss gab.
> 
> Nur: Von Probenzauber und anderen Abo-Königen hat man noch nichts gehört, dass es dort zu einem Mahnbescheid oder gar zu einem Gerichtsverfahren gekommen wäre. Ob die an allgemeiner Antriebslosigkeit leiden oder ob denen das Risiko zu groß ist, dass ein Gericht nicht in ihrem Sinne entscheiden würde und damit andere Forderungen als schwer eintreibbar gelten, ist eine andere  Frage.
> 
> ...


Ich habe gestern eine Mail an die StaatsanwaltschaftWien geschickt, wird aber bestimmt 2-3 Tage dauern, bis ich von dort etwas höre. Kann mir jemand die Mail-Adresse der STA Wiesbaden nennen? 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Belial666 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Betze! 
Ich schicke dir ne PN mit den Liks für die STAWA Wien und Wiesbaden.


----------



## Wembley (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Betze70 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand die Mail-Adresse der STA Wiesbaden nennen?


Diese ist für probenzauber.de nicht zuständig. Sondern eben die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien. Siehe hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=346

Basierend auf einer offiziellen Mitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden:

http://www.sta-wiesbaden.justiz.hessen.de/C1256BA7002D0DFC/vwContentFrame/W25CTJWB753JUSZDE

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## zwieselmaus (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

mh und von der STA Wien die mail-adresse? kann die mir mal jmd bitte schicken?


----------



## Betze70 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ist für probenzauber.de nicht zuständig. Sondern eben die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien. Siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=346
> 
> ...


Wegen Probenzauber habe ich meine Mail bzw. Anzeige gestern nach Wien geschickt. Aber sollte nicht auch etwas gegen Pro Invent unternommen werden? Ich lasse mich doch nicht länger von der Sippe mahnen und mir nen Gerichtsvollzieher androhen...langsam ist mal Schluß, oder? Deshalb dachte ich ebenfalls eine Mail nach Wiesbaden zu schicken.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Betze70 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sollte nicht auch etwas gegen Pro Invent unternommen werden? Ich lasse mich doch nicht länger von der Sippe mahnen und mir nen Gerichtsvollzieher androhen...langsam ist mal Schluß, oder?


Deine Meinung dazu hättest du auch gleich an die StA Wien kundtun können. Deshalb ein eigenes Verfahren in D anzustrengen, ist weder sinnvoll, noch erfolgsprechend, da der Gesamtkomplex beleuchtet gehört. Allerdings, ein Inkassounternehmen prüft (normaler Weise) nicht den Anspruchswert einer Forderung, das ist nicht deren Aufgabe. Die Aufgabe ist es aber, unter (mehr oder minder) Nachdruck die Forderung beizutreiben, wozu man sich gern auch mal auf Messers Schneide bewegt.


----------



## reductor (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

soweit ich weiß ist die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden mittlerweile auch involviert:



> Für den Fall, dass der dort zu findende Text noch nicht dem aktuellen Stand angepasst sein sollte, was erst kürzlich in die Wege geleitet werden konnte, weise ich darauf hin, dass nach neuesten Ermittlungsergebnissen ein Teil der hier beschuldigten Personen mit den Aktiviäten der Opulentia GmbH in Wien in Verbindung zu bringen ist, so dass für Sie die Möglichkeit besteht, den Vorgang zur Verfolgung etwaiger deutscher Beschuldigter hier anzuzeigen.



So per Mail aus Wiesbaden erhalten


----------



## LunaSagalle (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Leute,

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Ich bin auch über diese verführerische Kostenlos-Geschichte in die Sache reingeraten und bin am Verzweifeln. Die Rechnung kam per Mail, als ich grad im Urlaub war. Kundenbetreuung gabs keine. Als ich zuhause war, kam eine weitere Mail mit abweichenden Kontoinformationen, also hab ich meine Rechnung vor etwa zwei Wochen mithilfe dieser Infos beglichen. Heute habe ich (datierend vom 6.5.!) eine "Letzte Mahnung" erhalten, mit der Aufforderung, bis vorgestern zu zahlen, sonst Ärger. (Ärgern kann ich mich selber, dass ich überhaupt drauf reingefallen bin, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.) Mittlerweile habe ich denen eine weitere Mail geschickt, dass sie mich bitte aus Ihrem Programm streichen und ganz nebenbei mal ihr Konto checken sollen, aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich so dermaßen geladen, dass ich am liebsten morgen früh als erstes zur Bank gehen und meine Überweisung stornieren würde. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Vertrag halt wohl oder übel bindend ist. Wer kann mir einen Rat geben? Soll ich direkt mit meiner Anwältin sprechen oder am besten gleich persönlich nach Wien fahren [.....]?

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## LunaSagalle (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hmmm... Hab mich grad nochmal weiter durch den Thread gelesen. Wenn ich also die Tatsache, dass gegen die Firma offensichtlich ermittelt wird, zusammennehme mit der Tatsache, dass ich unter einem Vorwand in einen Vertrag gelockt wurde, und noch meinen buchstäblichen Dickkopf und meine Riesenwut dazurechne - könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass ich ohne Bezahlen aus dieser Sache rauskomme? Oder ist da der Wunsch (seufz!) der Vater des Gedankens?


----------



## susa88 (17 Mai 2006)

*Probenzauber Reinfall!*

Hallo kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Bin auch auf diese olle P.zauber Seite
reingefallen...erst bezahlte ich das natürlich nicht, trotz 2 maliger Aufforderung per E Mail...dann bekam ich per Post eine "letzte Mahung" und gab nach, bezahlte. Das war vor einem Monat! Bekommen habe ich bis heute
nix und erreichen kann ich auch keinen! Hat jemand einen Tipp? lb.Gr


----------



## Belial666 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Probenzauber Reinfall!*



			
				susa88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Bin auch auf diese olle P.zauber Seite
> reingefallen...erst bezahlte ich das natürlich nicht, trotz 2 maliger Aufforderung per E Mail...dann bekam ich per Post eine "letzte Mahung" und gab nach, bezahlte. Das war vor einem Monat! Bekommen habe ich bis heute
> nix und erreichen kann ich auch keinen! Hat jemand einen Tipp? lb.Gr


Hallo Susa!
Ich an deiner Stelle würde ne Mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien und Wiesbaden schicken und ihnen schildern was dir passiert ist. Weiter würde ich erstmal abwarten, in den meisten Fällen kommt weiter nix nach. Ist alles nur Einschüchterung!


----------



## moses01 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo! Bin neu hier und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen, weil ich ebenfalls auf Probenzauber.de reingefallen bin!
Habe heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen und die gaben mir den Tip, per Einschreiben einen Widerspruch gegen den Vertrag einzulegen! Dies habe ich bereits erledigt und man sagte mir bei der Verbraucherzentrale, daß man sich keine großen Gedanken machen muß, daß da noch weitere Forderungen kommen! Sind nämlich alleine bei meiner zuständigen Verbraucherzentrale alleine 30 Geschädigte gemeldet, die wohl den selben Weg eingeschlagen haben, wie ich jetzt auch!
Dennoch würde ich gerne an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft eine e-Mail schicken! Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Text er  in etwa dafür verwendet hat, damit ich selbst nichts vergesse!
Gruß, moses 01


----------



## Insider (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Belial666 schrieb:
			
		

> ....würde ne Mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien und Wiesbaden schicken ...


Als Anmerkung meinerseits, halte ich das für doppelt gemoppelt. Dadurch werden zwei Vorgänge bei unterschiedlichen Behörden initiiert, zum genau gleichen Fall - das verlangsamt nur die Ermittlungen und bringt im Ergebnis auch nicht mehr.

Haltet Euch an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien und zwar schriftlich per Briefpost. Neben der Sachverhaltsschilderung sollten auch die Rechnungnen, als Beweismittel, Gegenstand der Anzeige sein. Falls diese Unterlagen nicht mitgeliefert werden, bedeutet dies womöglich nachträgliche Ermittlungen beim Anzeigenerstatter, Vorladung als Zeuge zur Polizei usw.





			
				moses01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch würde ich gerne an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft eine e-Mail schicken! Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Text er in etwa dafür verwendet hat, damit ich selbst nichts vergesse!


Siehe zuvor und > HIER<.


> Formlos, einfach den Sachverhalt schildern und im Betreff "Strafanzeige" erwähnen. Kopien des bisherigen Schriftverkehr hinzufügen und vor allem deine persönlichen Daten angeben:
> Name
> Adresse
> Geburtsdatum und -Ort
> ...


----------



## alfredo007 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde!

Also ich hätte nie gedacht das es mich erwischt!
Ja,gestern bekam ich eine schreiben von der FA.esmskingtevau mit der Rechnung in Höhe von 96 Euro!!!

Ich hätte mich angeblich am 1 Mai dort angemeldet um für ein Jahr Sms für 96 Euro zu verschicken!

Natürlich war ich geschockt!
Aber beim durchlesen dieser Seite und des Forum (spitzen Forum) habe ich die Verbraucher zentrale angerufen und ein schreiben aufgesetzt ,der heute morgen per einschreiben zu dieser Firma nach Austria verschickt wurde!

Jetzt warte ich erst mal ab...#


Ach so..ich glaube mir wollte jemand eine auswischen ,bei ebay,weil ich ihn Negativ bewertet habe und meine Daten missbraucht um mich dort anzumelden!!

Ok,ist nur eine verdacht,aber ich so ein Gefühl...


----------



## LunaSagalle (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

wer kann mir ne pn mit der email von der stawa wien schicken?


----------



## reductor (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

für alle "reingefallenen"

einfach mal den Thread lesen ... das beantwortet 99% aller Fragen ...


----------



## Michl (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Leute
Ich hab da ein dringendes Problem:
Auch ich bin auf dieses Probenzauber Zeugs herreingefallen.
Die Rechnungen und Mahnungen interessieren mich überhaupt nicht, da ich sofort einen Widerruf losgeschickt habe und somit die Sache für mich erledigt ist.
Nein ein anderes Problem:
Ich hab mal bei denen unter der Supportline angerufen, ich wollte wissen, ob des vielleicht eine kostenpflichtige Nummer sein könnte.
die Nummer lautet:
0043 - 1 - 595 xxxx
wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, Danke

_Teile der Handynummer vorsichtshalber editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Michl schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ein anderes Problem:
> Ich hab mal bei denen unter der Supportline angerufen, ich wollte wissen, ob des vielleicht eine kostenpflichtige Nummer sein könnte.


Das ist eine ganz normale Wiener Festnetznummer. Keine Mehrwertnummer.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Michl (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Dankeschön
Jetzt muss ich mir auch keine Sorgen mehr wegen der lustigen Mahnungen machen. Ich hab schon kurz nach Bestellaufgabe meinen Widerruf abgeschickt und als Beweis dafür die Mail noch gespeichert, mit Datum und auch die Automatenantwort von ihnen noch gespeichert. Rechtlich dürfte ich somit auf der sicheren Seite stehen.


----------



## sirpreis (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo...ich wollte nur mal fragen wie das denn mit kosten ist wenn ich mich jetzt z.b. an die Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft wende oder denen zumindest erstmal mein Problem schildern will. Wie ist das mit kosten verbunden dort Anzeige zu erstatten?


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				sirpreis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...ich wollte nur mal fragen wie das denn mit kosten ist wenn ich mich jetzt z.b. an die Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft wende ...



Da schriftlicher Briefverkehr bevorzugt bearbeitet wird, kostet das nur das Porto der Zusendung, dzt. 0,55 € aus D (Einschreiben ist nicht nötig).


----------



## imoen (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Bin leider auch auf den Proberzauber reingefallen. Hab jetzt letzte Woche die 2 Mahnung bekommen, komischerweise diesmal von einem S. R. in allen Mails usw. steht immer S. R. . Alle e-mails und einschreiben kamen mit standard antworten wieder zurück. Hab in die Brife einige Paragrafen mit reingeschrieben, die auf diesen Fall durchaus zutreffend sind aber das interessiert die nicht. Die Briefe uns Schreiben die zurückgekommen sind, sind immer ohne einhaltung jeglicher Form.Auch auf die Schreibweise wird nicht geachtet. Ich kann jetzt wohl nur abwarten was weiterhin passiert. Bezahlen werde ich diese ..... nicht.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Persönliche Daten
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Michl (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

cool, ich bin erst bei der ersten Mahnung.....freu mich scho aufs "Inkassobüro":-D 
solche [],
beachten meinen Widerruf nicht, obwohl es in ihren AGBs steht.
Dumme Leute gibts.....:roll: 
Lass dich nicht einschüchtern, die können dir nix anhaben. Wie gesagt, hab sogar mal bei ihnen angerufen.....ging aber keiner ran....wird lustig, das kann man dann auch noch gegen sie verwenden.:-p

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## velocar (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Michl schrieb:
			
		

> cool, ich bin erst bei der ersten Mahnung.....freu mich scho aufs "Inkassobüro":-D
> solche [],
> beachten meinen Widerruf nicht, obwohl es in ihren AGBs steht.
> Dumme Leute gibts.....:roll:
> ...


Habe auch eine 2.Mahnung erhalten ohne mich angemeldet zu haben,es wurde von mir Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gemacht wegen veschicken von Mahnungen,wird zwar etwas länger dauern von Deutschland nach Österreich ,jetzt kam sogar von einem in Deutschland ansässigem Inkassobüro ein Inkassoauftrag , werde gleich eine neue Strafanzeige machen (..........) Ebenfalls werde ich die Sache direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien weiterleiten.Für Herrn S.R.. und Mithelfer wird die Luft dann sehr dünn.[........]
Folgender Text steht unten auf dem Inkassoauftrag (Name der Inkassofirma wird aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht genannt)
Wir beabsichtigen, die Angelegenheit in einer ausgleichenden Form zu erledigen und sind zu vertretbaren Rüchsichtname bereit. Sollten Sie bis zu dem genannten Termin allerdings nicht reagiert haben, gehen wir davon aus , dass die Forderung unbestritten ist und werden weitere Schritte einleiten.

Mein Kommentar dazu ist das dies wohl so rechtlich nicht ganz wasserdicht ist .Dennoch geht  ein Fax an die Inkassofirma raus mit folgendem Text:
An Firma XXX
Betrifft Ihren Inkassoauftrag:xxxxxxxxxx

Ich teile Ihnen hiermit mit das mit Herrn X.Xund einem Y. Y.kein rechtsgültiges 
Vertragsverhälnis besteht. Ferner Teile ich Ihnen mit das bereits mehrere Strafanzeigen wegen Internetbetruges gegen X X aus Deutschland und Österreich anhängig sind.Sollten Sie weitere 
Inkassoaufräge an andere Personen in dieser Sache senden ,müssen Sie damit rechnen das eine Strafanzeige gegen Sie als Erfüllungsgehilfe eines Internetbetrügeringes ergeht. 

Die entprechenden Aktenzeichen zwecks Überprüfung meiner Angaben Ihres Kunden kann ich auf Wunsch Ihnen mitteilen.
Mail bitte an [email protected]

Ich habe mir eine Ordner in Papierform angelegt falls tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, dann  habe ich alles für einen Einspruch parat

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## webwatcher (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				velocar schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> _Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt MOD/BR_


mehr noch wegen fehlenden Sinngehaltes. 

ww


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				velocar schrieb:
			
		

> Für Herrn S.R.. und Mithelfer wird die Luft dann sehr dünn.


 Noch dünner wird die Luft zum Atmen für die ermittelnden Behörden, wenn sie mit Anzeigen (anscheinend oft sinnlos) bombardiert werden. Mir scheint, viele Poster hier ahnen gar nicht, wie das läuft bei so einem Massenphänomen und leider machen sich die wenigsten die Mühe, zumindest mal ein paar Seiten aus dem Thread zu lesen.

:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Anja22 (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Super!!!
Hab heute ein schreiben von einer inkasso erhalten!!
Soll jetzt über *130Euro* zahlen.
Hab hier gelesen das man darauf nicht reagieren soll.
seit ihr sicher???
Sieht ziemlich echt aus! keine ahnung was ich machen soll!
Diese wi***!!!!!:wall: 

LG Anja22


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Was sieht echt aus?? Der Brief der Inkassofirma?? Liegt vielleicht daran, das es eine Inkassofirma ist 

Ob allerdings die Forderung echt ist, kannst du nur alleine entscheiden.

Eine Hilfe wäre erstmal, alles hier gründlich zu lesen und dann selbst entscheiden, was du tun oder nicht tun möchtest.

Einzelfallberatung ist nach dem Rechtsberatunggesetz in Deutschland verboten


----------



## Michl (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Anja22 schrieb:
			
		

> Super!!!
> Hab heute ein schreiben von einer inkasso erhalten!!
> Soll jetzt über *130Euro* zahlen.
> Hab hier gelesen das man darauf nicht reagieren soll.
> ...


Wird bei mir wohl auch noch eintrudeln. Werde ich aber nicht beachten, weil die meinen Widerruf auch nicht beachtet haben. Die haben noch keine meiner Mails beantwortet. Somit ist es mir auch egal, was sie von mir wollen. Ich hab meinen Widerruf abgeschickt, ein Autoreply erhalten, das meine Mail beantwortet wird und das ist nicht geschehen. Die Beweise hab ich noch. Ben deshalb gespannt, was noch kommt. Bis einer vor meiner Haustüre steht, mach ich gar nichts. Und wenn einer vor meiner Haustüre steht, knall ich ihnen meine Widerrufsmail mit Datumsangabe unter die Nase.
Samt ihrem Autoreply


----------



## velocar (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe heute bei der Inkassofirma angerufen und denen auch ein Fax gesendet das die Forderung unbergündet sei,mir wurde mitgeteilt das die strittige Forderungen zurück an den Auftrageber  nach Österreich ging und von ihrer Firma nicht weiterverfolgt werden.(alles natürlich ohne Gewähr)
Ihr müßt das selbst enscheiden wie Ihr das macht.
velocar


----------



## Belial666 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Warte nun schon seit einer Woche auf den Gerichtsvollzieher!
Ich glaube nicht das der hier auftaucht und wenn wird er vor der Türe bleiben! :wall:  Denn ICH bin im Recht:
Habe nen Brief an die STAWA Wien und Wiesbaden geschrieben und prompt ne Mail aus Wien, erhalten mit nem Link zur Europäischen Verbraucherzentrale. :-p


----------



## Michl (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich warte gerade auf die 2. Mahnung
Kommt anscheinend nicht, naja, vielleicht im Laufe des Tages, vielleicht haben sie es auch schon aufgegeben. Ich hab die Registrierung nicht bestätigt und noch am selben Tag einen Widerruf abgeschickt. Da dies ausdrücklich in ihren AGBs stand, kann ich ihnen auch nicht helfen, wenn ich keine Antwort bekomme. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob mein Widerruf korrekt war, da ich nur meinen Namen und meine emailadresse angegeben habe, allerdings kommt beides in meiner Anmeldung vor und wenn sie noch eine Kundennummer etc. gebraucht hätten, hätten sie mir das schreiben müssen. Man kann doch einen Widerruf nicht mit einer "Wir schreiben zurück" Computerantwort abspeißen. Von daher ist mir das auch langsam scheißegal, was die mir noch alles auf den Hals hetzen.:wall:


----------



## Icebox (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Also, ich habe auch innerhalb der gegeben Frist Widersprochen und dennoch ne Mahnung bekommen. Ich hab mich an die Staatsanwaltschaft gewandt und hab denen auch mit nem Anwalt gedroht und jetzt hab ich bestimmt seit 3 Wochen nix mehr von denen gehört. Ich lass das jetzt auch mal weiter laufen...


----------



## Michl (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Meine letzte Mail war auch etwas unfreundlicher.....was sich noch steigern könnte, sollte ich noch mal was hören


----------



## BullsEye (22 Mai 2006)

*Probenblitz*

Hi leute, ich habe ein Problem, wusste nicht genau, wo ich es posten soll! also verschieben, falls nötig!

So nun zum Thema, ich habe letzte woche einen Brief von Top Tel Marketing bekommen, es sei die 2.Mahnung und ich soll die 99,50 € auf ein bankkonto in der schweiz überweisen!

1.Ich habe diese seite noch nie gesehen.
2.Ich habe mich nie dort angemeldet.
3 Ich habe keine Bestätigung auf meine Mail adresse bekommen, dass ich mich angemeldet habe.
4.habe ich keine 1.mahnung bekommen
5.Firmensitz in der schweiz, brief kam aus Mainz
6.Ich soll mich dort am 24.03.06 angemeldet haben, die 1.Mahnung soll am 17.04 gekommen sein! ( 3 Wochen nach der Angeblichen Anmeldung schon die 1.Mahnung?)

Was soll ich tun, ich soll das geld bis zum 25.5 überweisen!
Bitte um eure Hilfe!


----------



## Heinz-Gerd (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

So jetzt hab ich auch ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro erhalten, habe direkt einen Termin mit meinem Anwalt gemacht der alles nötige in die Wege leiten soll. mal sehen was dabei rumkommt! Oder ist das nicht sinnvoll???::roll: 

Gruß an alle 
Heinz-Gerd


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Heinz-Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?


Oh doch, wenn du schlechtem gutes Geld hinterher werfen willst - den Thread hier durchlesen kostet nur Zeit. Aber wenn du schoon einmal dort bist, dann berichte bitte, wie der Anwalt die Angelegenheit sieht und was er gedenkt zu tun.


----------



## buddler15 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Habe auch extreme Probleme mit denen...Habe seit Freitag ein Schreiben von Inkasso Büro über ca. 130 Euro!!!Habe bis zum Do 25.05 Zeit zum Überweisen!!!

Nur mein Problem ist das ich mich dort nie angemeldet hatte, habe von denen erst gehört als die letzt Mahnung per Post kam...hatte denen auch per Einschreieben gedroht, aber die haben sich nicht gerührt...Nur indem ich Post von Inkasso bekommen habe...!!! Wollte mich morgen mal in´der Verbrucherzentrale schlau machen... mal sehen was dabei rum kommt.Hat sonst schon einer Post von Inkasso???und hat die Zeit verstreichen lassen???Was ist passiert???
Habe auch keinen Anwalt !!!
Würde mich also über Informative Antworten freuen


----------



## Michl (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Wie gesagt, ich warte noch, bin erst bei der 1. Mahnung. Bin ja gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. Also von meiner Seite her kann ich schon mal bestätigen, das die Firma nicht rechtlich korrekt vorgehen kann, wenn sie auf Widerrufe, Fragen etc. per Mail nicht anwortet. Und das lustigerweiße, obwohl mir auf jede Mail eine Computerantwort bestätigt hat, das die Mail angekommen ist und innerhalb von 48 Stunden beantwortet wird. Ich wart jetzt einfach mal ab, was passiert.
Ich denk es ist nur eine Angstmasche. Die wollen dir mit seriös wirkenden Klagen drohen, um dich zum Zahlen zu überreden. Naja, lass dich einfach nicht einschüchtern.
(PS: Das neue Dissection Album ist wider meiner Erwartungen ziemlich geil geworden :sun:  )


----------



## Yasmin (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ich habe vor ca 4 Wochen zum letzten mal vom Inkasso gehört..seitdem tut sich nichts...die Frist ist auch schon längst abgelaufen...habe denen nichts geschrieben...werde ich auch nicht tun...warte immer noch..bin echt mal gespannt wann die sich melden..hab nichts zu befürchten..bin ruhig...und hab noch gaaaaaaanz viel Geduld


----------



## seVer (22 Mai 2006)

*Anmeldung beim einer Domain*

Hallo lieber Forum benutzer,

seit vielen Jahren surfe ich nun im Internet und bis jetzt ist mir sowas noch nie passiert, leider ist nun leider doch der zeitpunkt gekommen wo ich einmal nicht nachgedacht habe und einen Fehler begangen habe.
Ich brauche jetzt eure Hilfe.

Ich fange an womit es auch angefangen hat, ich bin irgendwie auf die Domain w*w.pr*be**au*er.d* gelandet und naja, habe mich von den netten Grafiken und dem tollen angebot einen IPod zu gewinnen hinreissen lassen mich auch dieser Seite zu Registrieren, was ich allerdings nicht bedacht habe ist das ich damit einen Vertrag eingehe was natürlich von meiner Seite aus voll unbeabsichtigt war, ich weiss das ich mich selber Ohrfeigen sollte und ich auch selber schuld bin aber ich möchte jetzt gerne wissen was ich nun weitere tun soll bzw. kann.

Es ging nun wie schon gesagt um eine Anmeldung die ich durchgeführt habe, nachdem ich dann die "Bestätigungsmail" bekommen habe habe ich mir nichts weiter gedacht, evtl. hat man ja mal glück und gewinnt mal was.
In der Bestätigungsmail war auch der Text:

_Keine versteckten Kosten: Probenzauber trägt Sie nicht für Produktproben ein, für die Versandkosten anfallen._

Naja habe ich gedacht, keine versteckten Kosten, in der EMail steht auch nichts von Monatlichen Kosten etc.
Die Mail habe ich am 26.04.2006 erhalten, am 12.05.2006 habe ich dann die EMail erhalten das ich doch bitte 84€ für das erste Jahr bezahlen möchte, worauf ich dann erstmal ziehmlich geschockt war und mir erst später eingefallen ist was ich denn da gemacht habe, ich auch die Homepage gegangen mir die AGB's und das Impressum durchgelesen, ich konnte meinen Augen nicht glauben und hab mir nur an den Kopf gefasst womit ich dann eingesehen habe das ich einen fehler gemacht habe. Leider waren die 2 Wochen frist schon vorbei, und somit konnte ich keinen Wiederruf machen.

Ich habe natürlich gleich erstmal eine EMail zurück gesand mit dem Text das ich es nicht Zahlen würde und ich auch aus dem Vertrag austreten möchte bzw. wie er jetzt mit mir verbleiben möchte, worauf ich bin Heute noch keine Antwort bekommen habe.

Am 20.05.2006 habe ich nun eine Mahnung bekommen und wurde somit aufgefordert die 84€ innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu überweisen, heisst also bis ende dieser Woche, sollte ich dieses nicht machen würde die "Firma" wohl damit in das Inkasso oder zum Anwalt geben womit dann für mich weitere Kosten entstehen würden, ich möchte das Geld nicht bezahlen wenn ich es nicht muss, sollte es jedoch so sein das es keinen ausweg gebe dann werde ich es wohl bezahlen müssen, wobei ich mir dann die Frage stelle wie ich wieder aus dem Vertrag austretten kann, weil wenn diese Person nichteinmal eine EMail beantwortet, warum sollte sich die Person dann um eine Kündigung kümmern?

Ich hoffe es gibt für diese sache eine lösung, und ich muss dies nicht Bezahlen. zusätzlich möchte ich die Antworter zwar nicht hetzen nur habe ich noch bis ende dieser Woche zeit um das zu Regeln und somit bräuchte ich wenns möglich ist eine schnelle Antwort mit dem was ich jetzt als nächsten zutun habe.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal bei allen.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Christopher P.


----------



## guenter_vormoor (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo!
Seit Februar nach meiner Anmeldung bei Probenzauber geht der"[edit]" schon bei mir. 2x Rechnungen 2x Mahnungen und im April Inkasso 137 Euro.
[edit]   Es wird nie zum Gericht gehen. R.  und sonstige leben von den Angstleuten,die überweisen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert und persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB   modaction _


----------



## Michl (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Also: Hier haben alle das gleiche Problem, Chris 
bei dir ist es natürlich etwas verschäft, weil du den Vertrag unterzeichnet hast und keinen Widerruf geleistet hast. Das ist jetzt rein rechtlich etwas beschissen. 
ABER: Auch wenn du einen Widerruf geschickt hättest, hätte es nicht viel gebracht. So hab ich es gemacht. Hat nix gebracht. Nun hab ich natürlich den Vorteil, das ich notfalls die email dem Gerichtsvollzieher zeigen könnte und so beweißen kann, das ich den Vertrad rechtzeitig widerrufen habe. Das geht bei dir nicht. Allerdings, wie du schon sagtest, das sah alles aus wie ein harmloses Gewinnspiel, nur im Kleingedruckten steht was von den 7 Euro monatlich. [.......] Der Vertragsanbieter müsste dich eigentlich deutlich darauf hinweißen, das dieser Vertrag kostenpflichtig ist und nicht irgendwo im Kleingedruckten. [.........] Allerdings würd ich mir mal keinen Kopf machen, die wollen dir mit den Mahnungen und Inkassodrohungen halt Angst machen, damit du schnell bezahlst. [.......] Jedoch solltest du hier lieber noch auf den Rat von Leuten warten, die sich da ein bisschen besser auskennen, als ich. [......]
_
Rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Michl schrieb:
			
		

> Nun hab ich natürlich den Vorteil, das ich notfalls die email dem Gerichtsvollzieher zeigen könnte und so beweißen kann, das ich den Vertrad rechtzeitig widerrufen habe.


Seit wann steht ein Gerichtsvollzieher ohne vorherigen Prozess und zugesprochenem  Titel vor der Tür?  
seltsame Vorstellungen wie ein Gerichtvollzieher arbeitet....

cp


----------



## Suchender (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Michl schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem interessieren einen Gerichtsvollzieher (der nur mit vollstreckbarem Titel auftaucht) E-Mails, Briefe oder andere Erklärungen nicht im Geringsten und wird diese wahrscheinlich nicht mal zur Kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## Tobi1234567 (23 Mai 2006)

*Seite aus Google streichen!!!!!!!!!!*

Ma ne Frage! ich war grad auf Google.de und hab versucht was rauszufinden, aber nischt gefunden nun meine Frage hier:

Da P*o*e*z*u*e*.de ja übelst vielen Leuten Probleme macht  (Bin auch davon betroffen), kann ma da nich Google kontaktieren, das die zumindest die Seite aus der Suchmaschine nehmen? - kennt sich damit jemand aus?

Please mb

Tobi

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Seite aus Google streichen!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Tobi1234567 schrieb:
			
		

> Da P*o*e*z*u*e*.de ja übelst vielen Leuten Probleme macht  (Bin auch davon betroffen), kann ma da nich Google kontaktieren, das die zumindest die Seite aus der Suchmaschine nehmen? - kennt sich damit jemand aus?



Google wird sich wohl kaum auf so dünnes Eis begeben, den Probendienst ohne rechtskräftiges Urteil aus dem Index zu nehmen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

von aus dem Index nehmen spricht keiner, aber was in der völligen Entscheidungsfreiheit von Google
 läge, wäre es aus der Werbung zu nehmen.  
Googeln mit "warenproben"  liefert den direkten Werbertreffer
aber wie heißt es:  "pecunia non olet" 

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> von aus dem Index nehmen spricht keiner,


 Oh doch, exakt mein Vorredner schrubte:


			
				Tobi1234567 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ma da nich Google kontaktieren, das die zumindest die Seite aus der Suchmaschine nehmen?





			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> aber was in der völligen Entscheidungsfreiheit von Google läge, wäre es aus der Werbung zu nehmen.


 Das allerdings. Hat schon mal jemand mit Google diesbezüglich Kontakt aufgenommen und $Antwort bekommen?

MfG
L.


----------



## Tobi1234567 (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ja ich meinte eigentlich schon ganz rausnehmen, aber wenn des nich geht,... aber dann zumindest aus der Werbung!
Ich mein da könnten sicher einige vor dem großen Schlamassel bewahrt werden...

Naja,...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## seVer (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich brauche immernoch eine dringende Antwort zu #560. :-?


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				seVer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche immernoch eine dringende Antwort zu #560. :-?


Wie Du hier schreibst, hast du die wissentlich dort angemeldet, hattest nur die Kostenangabe übersehen oder nicht zur Kenntnis genommen. Nun liegt es an dir, die entsprechenden Entscheidungen zu treffen - hier wird dir niemand einen Rat darauf geben, was dur tun oder lassen sollst. Kleine Entscheidungshilfe findest du > HIER <.


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				seVer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche immernoch eine dringende Antwort zu #560. :-?



Deine Frage ist bereits unzählige Male in diesem Thread beantwortet, denn du bist nur Einer unter Vielen, die dieses Problem haben. Detaillierter *darf* das hier nicht beantwortet werden, da die Forenbetreiber sonst massiv mit dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz in Konflikt geraten.

Also: Lesen, lesen, lesen... Auch wenn es Zeit kostet. Schließlich geht es ja um *dein* Geld.

MfG
L.


----------



## Casalith (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo, 

mir ist es ebenso ergangen....  bin auch schon seit 1996 Online und leider (trotz Interneterfahrung) auf probenzauber.de reingefallen. 
Es ist einfach unglaublich wie dreist es heutzutage im Internet zugeht. 

Was kann man den nun tun? 
Ich habe leider die Rechnung erst heute erhalten und nun ist die Frist vn 14 Tagen für einen Widerruf abgelaufen. 

UND: versprochene Proben habe ich bisher keine erhalten. 

Wäre sehr sehr dankbar über einen Tip, wie man nun dagegen vorgehen kann. 

Liebe Grüße
Casalith

_Posting hierher in den passenden Thread verschoben und Überschrift dem Thema angepasst. MOD/BR_


----------



## Alexa (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo!

Auch ich habe das hier so oft beschriebene Problem mit der hier beschriebenen sog. Firma... 

Gleich als ich die rechnung erhielt (das war im März) versuchte ich, die Opulentia telefonisch zu erreichen. Ich probierte dies wochenlang zu verschiedenen tages- und Nachtzeiten, doch nie ging jemand ans telefon. Das Problem mit den nicht beantworteten e- Mails kennt Ihr ja alle... 

Auch ich habe heute die rechnung der Inkasso mit Frist zum 25. 5. erhalten...
nachdem ich vor 4 Wochen nochmals eine Mail geschrieben hatte, in der ich Überweisungsdatum, Rechnungs- und Kundennummer angegeben hatte. 
Auch auf diese Mail kam keine reaktion. Die einzige Mail, die ich erhalten habe war die Information, dass die Firma von einem Herrn R.  übernommen worden sei.

Da ich weder einen Anwalt noch eine Rechtschutzversicherung habe, bin ich jetzt wirklich ratlos... Leistungen seitens pxxxxxxxxxx.de wurden selbstverständlich nicht erbracht. 

Grüße, Alexa.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## BenTigger (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				seVer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche immernoch eine dringende Antwort zu #560. :-?


Lese den Thread hier von Anfang an. Alles steht bereits hier drin. Mehr zu deiner Anfrage dürfen wir dir nicht sagen, weil es eine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall werden könnte und die ist verboten.

Solltest du mit den Infos nicht genügend anfangen können, suche einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens auf oder wende dich an die nächste Verbraucherschutzberatungsstelle.


----------



## Sandbär (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Der Österreichische Konsumentenschutz berichtet detailliert über den Probenzauber!
Dort findet Ihr die wohlausgefeilte Widerspruchsformulierung auf Grund der Konsumentenschutzrichtlinie, das Aktenzeichen der Wiener Staatsanwaltschaft unter der ermittelt wird.


http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?lang=DE&category=&id=26833


----------



## buddler15 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Werde mir am Freitag mal Rat bei der Verbraucher zentrale holen...
Wer hat noch Post vom Inkasso bekommen und wie lange ist das her??


----------



## Michl (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr zu deiner Anfrage dürfen wir dir nicht sagen, weil es eine Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall werden könnte und die ist verboten.


Wieso ist das eigentlich verboten? *dumm frag*


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

....


----------



## guenter_vormoor (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

 Es wird langsam albern.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				guenter_vormoor schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird langsam albern.


Falsch, es wird nicht albern, sondern ist bereits seit 1935 albern. Aber trotzdem müssen 
wir uns danach richten, wenn wir nicht erhebliche  rechtliche Probleme bekommen möchten


----------



## guenter_vormoor (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

:-p EGO IAM!!!


----------



## sirpreis (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe heute per Post meine "letzte Mahnung" erhalten.:roll: 

Ist es irendwie mit kosten verbunden wenn ich mich an das Verbraucherschutzamt wende, also dort einen Termin zur Beratun mache?

Danke und Gruß,

sirpreis


----------



## reductor (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hm ... hab lange nix mehr von unseren "Freunden" gehört ... ob sie wohl aufgegeben haben?
Nach der 1. Mahnung war bereits schluss ...


----------



## sirpreis (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Das habe ich bis heute moren auch edacht! 
Ich habe auch 3 Wochen nichts mehr von denen ehört nach meiner ersten Mahnung......und heute war der Brief im Kasten!...Also keine Panik...da kommt noch was.


----------



## reductor (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				sirpreis schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich bis heute moren auch edacht!
> Ich habe auch 3 Wochen nichts mehr von denen ehört nach meiner ersten Mahnung......und heute war der Brief im Kasten!...Also keine Panik...da kommt noch was.


naja die können mir schicken was sie wollen


----------



## Yasmin (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

bei mir sind es mehr als 3 Wochen..kommt irgendwie nichts mehr..nicht das ich scharf drauf wäre.. :scherzkeks:


----------



## reductor (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Yasmin schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir sind es mehr als 3 Wochen..kommt irgendwie nichts mehr..nicht das ich scharf drauf wäre.. :scherzkeks:


hatte heute doch tatsächlich den brief im briefkasten.
würd dem kerl gern mal ne mail schreiben, dass er sich sein geld in den[edit]  stecken soll und sich ein loch ins knie bohren soll ... aber das wäre zu einfach 
[ edit] . egal 

_Wunschvorstellungen editiert modaction_


----------



## Michl (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Bei mir tut sich irgendwie auch nix mehr....naja, vielleicht kommt ja noch was :steinigung:


----------



## Happy (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo

habe wie alle anderen auch ärger mit denen. Wunder mich jedoch da ich seit der letzen E-mail von denen (das sich der Inhaber geändert hat) nichts mehr gehört habe. Aber ich freu mich mal nicht zu früh. Wie lange dauert das ca. bis sich das Inkasso Unternehmen meldet? 
Ach ja bin echt froh das ich mit dem Mißt nicht alleine da stehe.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Happy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange dauert das ca. bis sich das Inkasso Unternehmen meldet?


Das kann niemand sagen und meine  Kristallkugel ist zur Inspektion. 


			
				Happy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja bin echt froh das ich mit dem Mißt nicht alleine da stehe.


Davon kannst du ausgehen, dass du nicht allein stehst. Ich möchte nicht 
wissen, wieviele aus Unkenntnis oder Angst bezahlen, um ihre Ruhe zu haben.

cp


----------



## Yasmin (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Der "NEUE" hat bestimmt alle Hände voll zu tun...abwarten...der meldet sich noch bestimmt...


----------



## kurzer37 (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Yasmin schrieb:
			
		

> Der "NEUE" hat bestimmt alle Hände voll zu tun...abwarten...der meldet sich noch bestimmt...


Hallo zusammen
habe auch wie manche ein Schreiben ,  das erste ( letzte Mahnung ) erhalten bzw. mein Sohn 14 Jahre . 
Schaut doch mal in Google unter Probenzauber de und dann nach Verbraucherschutzzentrale dort gibt es Rat für Euch.

Gruß
Kurzer37
http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_overview.asp?lang=DE


----------



## buddler15 (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Es wird nicht soooo... lange dauern bis ihr was vom Inkassobüro hört...abe3r was dann weiss ich auch nicht.
Meine Frist ist am 25.05.06 verstrichen ich werde in Wien eine Anzeige erstatten und weiter abwarten....:scherzkeks:


----------



## Robl (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

also hab ja auch gedacht,dass der jetzt endlich mal ruhe gibt.hab a ber jetzt doch nach sehr langer zeit mal wider einen brief vom "[...]" bekommen.letzte mahnung und so.hab mir jetzt mal einen musterbrief runtergeladen ausgefüllt und werd ihn gleich morgen abschicken.vielleicht gibt er dann endlich ruhe.mir langts nämlich langsam.[...]

_[Namen und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## basik (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Betze70 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Probenzauber habe ich meine Mail bzw. Anzeige gestern nach Wien geschickt. Aber sollte nicht auch etwas gegen Pro Invent unternommen werden? Ich lasse mich doch nicht länger von der Sippe mahnen und mir nen Gerichtsvollzieher androhen...langsam ist mal Schluß, oder? Deshalb dachte ich ebenfalls eine Mail nach Wiesbaden zu schicken.


hallo Betze70
ich hab auch probleme mit probenzeuber und hab schon von Pro Ivent mahnung bekomen,,ich wies nicht was ich machen soll ,,kann mich jemand helfen,sorry ich kann nicht gut deutsch sreiben


----------



## basik (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo,ich hab schon mahnung von pro invent ..bekomen,kann mir jemand helfen was ich tun sol??
gruß basik :smile:


----------



## Happy (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich gehe das ganze sehr entspannt an. Ich war damals nach der zweiten Mahnung kurz davor zu bezahlen. Bis ich dieses Forum entdeckt habe, seitdem können die lange auf das Geld warten was Ihnen ja nicht mal zusteht.

Nochmal an alle
Danke für die Ersparniss von bis jetz 93,70€ habe mir davon ne neue Jeans gekauft. 

Und an alle anderen
Laßt den Kopf nicht hängen und gebt nicht nach, irgendwann verlieren vielleicht auch diese [ edit] die Lust daran Leute zu [ edit] . (das könnte jedoch ewig dauern, also müßt Ihr genug Sitzfleisch haben) 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _

Ich melde mich dann mal wieder wennn ich Post vom Inkasso Unternehmen habe. Ich freu mich schon drauf.:-p


----------



## kamikatze (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ich habe auch vor ein paar tagen eine 2. mahnung von probenzauber.de erhalten. (habe weder eine rechnung noch eine 1. mahnung erhalten) soll nun auch eine mahngebühr von 7,50 noch auf die 84 euro zahlen. die spinnen doch total! habe nun auch schon ein paar mails zurückgeschrieben, erhalte jedoch nur die standartmails, die ihr auch schon habt (bla, mit IP addy und so) ziemlich arm. die können einem überhaupt nix. den vertrag den man dort "unterschrieben" hat, bzw das abo welches man aboniert hat, wurde einem doch quasi heimlich untergeschoben. (mal davon abgesehen, das ja auch jeder andere diesen vertrag quasi hätte ausfüllen können!) so ein käse :wall: war nun auch bei der verbraucherzentrale um mich noch einmal zu informieren und auch bei einem anwalt. im prinzip hat diese "firma" ja leider recht, mit dem was sie dort sagt, es ist ja leider alles schriftlich festgehalten, doch hätte jeder dieses gelesen, wäre NIEMAND dieses abo eingegangen. also: schmarn!  
wäre cool, wenn hier mal wer berichtet, bei dem dieses hin und her mit der tollen firma schon ein ende hat und der den genannten betrag nicht gezahlt hat. würd mich mal interessieren. ich denke mal, dass die leute, die angst haben und das geld einfach bezahlen (wovon es bestimmt genug gibt) einfach einfaches geld für diese firma ist und alle anderen, quasi wir hier - noch ein wenig mit mails und briefen und so belagert werden - jedoch im endeffekt in ruhe gelassen werden, da es doch zu großes aufwand ist... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese firma ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren einleiten wird, dann müssten die ja tausende verfahren einleiten...
abgesehen davon war die IP addy in der mail nicht die, die mein PC hat. auch seltsam. ist es bei euch eure eigene?
liebe grüße, die kami


----------



## Michl (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

lustig ist ja auch, die sie die Möglichkeit des ausdrücklich erwähnten Widerrufsrechts komplett ignorieren....ans Telephon geht ja auch keiner.....


----------



## Helena (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo kamikatze,
hab hier zwar auch schon mal geschrieben dass ich auch davon betroffen war, wiederhols aber für dich gern noch mal  Die ganzen Schreiben (Mahnungen,Inkasso,Drohungen mit Anzeige usw.) hab ich auch erhalten und nachdem unzählige Briefe und Mails meinerseits an den Probenzauberer nichts gebracht haben hab ich einen Anwalt damit beauftragt mir den feinen Herrn vom Leib zu halten. Innerhalb von einer Woche hatte sich der ganze Zauber erledigt, der Probenzauberer hat sich per Mail für die "Unanehmlichkeiten und Missverständnisse" entschuldigt und sämtliche angeblichen Verträge und Schreiben seinerseits für nichtig erklärt. Nach Rückfrage bei meinem Anwalt wurden auch 2 Wochen später noch netterweise die Kosten von 42,50 € die mein Anwalt ihm für seine Mühe in Rechnung gestellt hat überwiesen. Ist doch gar nicht soooo übel der Herr*g. Zumindest eine deutliche Sprache scheint er zu verstehen. Ich glaube hier gilt: "Hunde die bellen beissen nicht!"
Gruß, Helena


----------



## kamikatze (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ja stimmt, da ist andauernd besetzt oder sowas. die nummer existiert bestimmt überhaupt nicht. ich glaube nicht, dass das so krass enden kann, wie es von denen dort beschrieben wird. die nerven sicher noch ein paar mal, dann gibts bestimmt irgendwann ruhe. bin mal gespannt, was daraus noch wird.


----------



## kamikatze (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hey helena, ja das glaube ich auch. sollte ich auch mal bald machen. bzw ich probier das ganze erstmal mit ignorieren. bis jetzt kamen auch nur antworten auf meine mails von dem netten herrn [.........]. (angesehen von der mail mit der IP nummer und der mail mit dem inkassoverfahren)
ich muss ja auch zugeben, als ich das das erste mal gelesen hab, hatte ich schon irgendwie angst und hab erst schon überlegt, ob ich das nun wirklich zahlen muss... hörte sich ja auch schon krass an, aber nun kann ich mich wirklich nur noch lustig über diesen herrn machen. schade um die vielen leute, die schiss bekommen und sofort zahlen.... :unzufrieden:

_Name wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## ErNuWiedeR (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo!

wie nicht anders zu erwarten hat es mich auch erwischt und ich bin schon über letzte mahnung hinweg. nach kontakt zu verbraucherschutzzentralen und anderen betroffenen gingen kündigungsschreiben und widerruf nach österreich. nun kam folgendes schreiben, von dem ich noch nicht all zuviel halte und nach eurer meinung frage... 
für mich macht es den anschein, als wollten sie mich dadurch überhaupt erstmal angreifbar machen. ich freue mich über jeden ratschlag von eurer seite 

gruß
ErNuWiedeR

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

die getätigte Anmeldung wurde mit den vollständigen Angaben am 2006-04-06 mit der IP-Adresse xxxxxxxxxxx durchgeführt.
aufgrund Ihrer Angabe, Sie hätten sich nicht bei diesem Dienst angemeldet, erhalten Sie diese eidestattliche Versicherungsvorlage.

Sobald Sie dieses Schreiben per Post (ausdrücklich per Post!) senden, werden Sie aus diesem Vertrag entlassen,

Wir bitten Sie ein Schreiben aufzusetzen, mit folgendem Inhalt:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Ihr Name]


Eidesstattliche Versicherung


In Kenntnis der strafrechtlichen Folgen einer falschen eidesstattlichen Versicherung versichere ich, [Ihr Vor- und Nachname, Adresse, PLZ, Wohnort, Land] an Eides Statt, dass ich mich zu keiner Zeit bei der Internet-Seite probenzauber.de angemeldet habe. Insbesondere habe ich nicht am [Datum der Eintragung] mit der IP [IP-Nummer] meine Daten dort eingegeben und den kostenpflichtigen Probendienst in Anspruch genommen.


[Wohnort, Datum]


_______________________
Unterschrift

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Erst nach diesem Schreiben welches Sie bitte per Post an die folgende Adresse richten:

Probenzauber.de Supportstelle
Mariahilferstraße 103/1/25
1060 Wien
Österreich,

können wir Anzeige erstatten, Ermittlungen mithilfe dieser IP-Adresse durchführen und die Person, die tatsächlich die Anmeldung vorgenommen hat, ausfindig machen.
Durch die Ermittlungen, erhalten wir in äußerst kurzer Zeit die Täter-Daten, mithilfe denen wir strafrechtlich gegen den Täter vorgehen können.

Bitte Fragen Sie die in Ihrem Haushalt lebenden Personen, ob jemand eine Anmeldung bei Probenzauber.de getätigt hat, den falschgetätigte eidestattliche Versicherungen,
werden mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu 3 Jahren geahndet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Probenzauber.de - Team


----------



## Wembley (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ein User von einem Abo-Anbieter dazu aufgefordert wird, eine eidesstattliche Erklärung abzugeben. Nur mir ist kein User, der hier aufgetaucht ist, bekannt, der dies auch getan hätte.

Ganz abgesehen davon: du schreibst, dass du schon z.B. einen Widerruf nach Österreich geschickt hast. Also soweit ich das sehe, hast du gar nie bestritten, dich dort angemeldet zu haben bzw. dort gewesen zu sein. Du sollst aber jetzt eine eidesstattliche Erklärung abgeben, dass du auf keinen Fall deine Daten eingegeben hast? Wie würde das zu deinen vorigen Erklärungen passen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## kamikatze (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich habe die gleiche eidesstattliche Erklärung zugeschickt bekommen. [......] So habe ich es zumindest bis jetzt mitbekommen. Ich habe mich auch wieder einmal an den Verbraucherschutz gewendet und dort herrscht  die Meinung (- in erster Linie wurde mich natürlich davon abgeraten, weil ich in meinem Fall nicht genau weiß, ob ich auch wirklich auf dieser Seite war und mich selbst eingetragen habe -), dass diese eidesstattliche Erklärung quasi eine Prüfung ist. Wenn sie unterschrieben zurückkommt, und da denkt man ja 2mal drüber nach, ob man so etwas unterschreibt, dann ist das auch quasi ein Beweis, dass man sich nicht selbst dort eingetragen hat - somit fällt weiteres Belästigen flach. Für all die "Kunden", die diese eidesstattliche Erklärung nicht zurückschicken, geht es meiner Meinung nach weiter, [.........]
Naja ich bin mal gespannt, was die sich noch ausdenken. Als nächstes kommt dann bestimmt das Inkassounternehmen. Aber lasst euch davon nicht abschrecken, die können euch gar nichts - wird euch jede Verbraucherschutzzentrale bestätigen! [.........] Irgendwann hört der Zauber auch auf...

_Nicht bewiesene Behauptungen und mögliche Verstöße gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Yasmin (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

wann muß man so eine EV abgeben und wann nicht?? NUr wenn man da einen widerspruch eingelegt hat und somit "zugibt" das man sich dort angemeldet hat??
Oder ist es besser eine EV abzugeben damit die in der BEweispflicht sind??
Habe zwar noch keine bekommen und warte SEHR gespannt...


----------



## Wembley (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Yasmin schrieb:
			
		

> wann muß man so eine EV abgeben und wann nicht?? NUr wenn man da einen widerspruch eingelegt hat und somit "zugibt" das man sich dort angemeldet hat??


Wie schlüssig ist es eigentlich, wenn man zuerst "zugibt", sich angemeldet zu haben und dann eine eidesstattliche Erklärung abgibt, dies eben nicht getan zu haben?


			
				Yasmin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist es besser eine EV abzugeben damit die in der BEweispflicht sind??


Ganz allgemein: Vor Gericht ist ein Anbieter in jedem Fall derjenige, der einen Vertragsabschluss beweisen muss. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sweety264 (8 Juni 2006)

*Hilfe!!! Probezauber.de!!*

Hallo!

Ich habe mich auch irgendwie bei Probezauber angemeldet... :-/
Nach einiger Zeit erhielt ich die letzte Mahnung, darauf habe ich dann nicht reagiert, weil ich mir nicht bewusst war, einen Vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen zu haben.
Die letzten Tage habe ich nun einen Inkasso-Auftrag von Pro Invent Billing Center bekommen.

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Probezauber.de?
Wie seid ihr denn da wieder raus gekommen?
Habt Ihr auch was von dieser Inkasso-Firma bekommen?
Was soll ich machen, Hilfe!!!???

Gruß sweety264


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Womöglich bringt dich das > HIER < weiter.


----------



## Chris08 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo 

Ich habe auch diese EV bekommen und werde sie nicht zurück senden.
ich habe die E - Mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien weiter geleitet.
Ich habe mich auch dorten angemeldet für diese I Pot Gewinnspiel.
Ich habe aber Rechtzeitig von meinen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht
Wirrt aber nicht anerkannt warum auch immer.
Ich habe auch schon meine letzte Mahnung bekommen und bin gespannt was las nächstes pasiet.


----------



## zwieselmaus (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

huhu, hab am 13.05.06 ja ne mahnung bekommen und wenn ich ni innerhalb von 7tagen bezahlen würde...blablabla
hab darauf nochma nen widerspruch geschrieben, da ich ja am tag der anmeldung schon in widerrufung gegangen bin...
is ja auch egal..jedenfalls seit dem is noch nichts wieder gekommen=)
und das is ja schon fast 1 monat=)
also ich bin optimistisch, das es das jetz war
lg zwieselmaus
(es is schön wenn man eine sorge weniger hat:roll:


----------



## Chris08 (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				zwieselmaus schrieb:
			
		

> huhu, hab am 13.05.06 ja ne mahnung bekommen und wenn ich ni innerhalb von 7tagen bezahlen würde...blablabla
> hab darauf nochma nen widerspruch geschrieben, da ich ja am tag der anmeldung schon in widerrufung gegangen bin...
> is ja auch egal..jedenfalls seit dem is noch nichts wieder gekommen=)
> und das is ja schon fast 1 monat=)
> ...


Hallo 

Das ist in deinen Fall ja gut ich hoffe du hast ruhe von PZ
Man sollte [...].
Das das nicht noch mehr Leuten passiert.

_[Teile entfernt. Bitte dringend die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## bloodymarry (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo,
 da wir auch ein ehrhebliches problem mit probenzauber haben, wollte ich mal unsere geschichte dazu beitragen. also mein mann wollte nur an dem gewinnspiel teilnehmen, und hat natürlich wie es so passiert, das mit den agbs und dem probenzauber überlesen. so nach 14 tagen kam gleich eine rechnung per email die wir bezahlen sollen, worauf ich gleich einen lex dazu geschrieben habe, das wir dies nicht wollen, sofort kündigen und widerrufen usw... dann bekamen wir zurück, das wir die frist von 14 tagen nicht eingehalten hätten usw. 3 wochen später ein brief, mit der drohung ein inkassounternehmen zu beauftragen. so heute wieder eine rechnungsemail.
 so ich hab mir dann den ganzen mist nochmals durchgelesen und festgestellt , das die den absatz d) unter den allg. geschäftsbed. pkt. 4 nicht erfüllt haben...der besagt das man umgehend nach der registrierunge eine email bekommen sollte, wo nochmals auf die agbs usw hingewiesen wird... diese besagte email ist nie bei uns eingetroffen. somit wäre die sache ja eigentlich hinfällig oder??? ich bitte um hilfe, da wir das geld eh nicht haben (hartz4 empfänger+kleinkind) und wir son zauber im sack nicht haben wollen..ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus..:-?


----------



## King W. (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				bloodymarry schrieb:
			
		

> _festgestellt , das die den absatz d) unter den allg. geschäftsbed. pkt. 4 nicht erfüllt haben...der besagt das man umgehend nach der registrierunge eine email bekommen sollte, wo nochmals auf die agbs usw hingewiesen wird... diese besagte email ist nie bei uns eingetroffen. somit wäre die sache ja eigentlich hinfällig oder??? ich bitte um hilfe, da wir das geld eh nicht haben (hartz4 empfänger+kleinkind) und wir son zauber im sack nicht haben wollen..ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus..:-?_



Komisch. Wie habt ihr denn dann die Widerrufsbelehrung bekommen, wenn nicht per E-mail? Eine Alternative wäre schriftlich. Auf jeden Fall müßt ihr eine solche Widerrufsbelehrung bekommen, denn von da ab läuft die Widerrufsfrist. Die entsprechenden Paragraphen kann ich hier nicht nennen, da wir keine Rechtsberatung machen dürfen. Aber man kann ja mal den Herrn Google fragen, der weiß das.


----------



## bloodymarry (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ja das is ja das komische..diese widerufsbelehrung kam nicht...es kam nach 14 tagen gleich die onlinerechnung, was mich ja total stutzig gemacht hat. da ich ja weiss, egal wo man sich registriert, man einen aktivierungslink oder dergleichen bekommt. also haben die sich in dem sinne strafbar gemacht, indem sie diesen link nicht rausgesandt haben, und somit sind wir nicht verpflichtet diesen betrag zu zahlen und den mist anzunehmen..so würde ich es mal sagen..


----------



## King W. (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				bloodymarry schrieb:
			
		

> _[...] also haben die sich in dem sinne strafbar gemacht, indem sie diesen link nicht rausgesandt haben, [...]_


Strafbar denke ich mal nicht. 


> _und somit sind wir nicht verpflichtet diesen betrag zu zahlen und den mist anzunehmen..so würde ich es mal sagen.._


Kann man so formulieren. Ich würde es eher anders sehen: _[Einzelfallberatung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Zu dem Thema auch mal in der Zeitung lesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



> Weil Polizeipräsidium Westhessen und Landeskriminalamt überlastet sind, hätte eigentlich das Bundeskriminalamt die Auswertung der Festplatten übernehmen sollen. Immerhin sind auf diesen die Namen von fast 50000 Kunden der Pseudo-Proben-Firmen gespeichert. Wegen der überregionalen Bedeutung wäre das Verfahren aus Sicht der Staatsanwaltschaft beim BKA auch gut aufgehoben gewesen. Doch das BKA lehnte ab.


 :wall:
Schöner Artikel, dvill!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



> [FONT=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif]		Über 1 500 Strafanzeigen: Hochheimer Firma betreibt ihre Geschäfte nun von Wien aus weiter.[/FONT]


Da kenne ich einen radicalen Phänomenologen, der hatte das bereits im  vergangenen Dezember/Januar behauptet und seine stichhaltigen Spekulationen nach Wiesbaden mitgeteilt. Hat´s jemanden interessiert? :wall:


----------



## Chris08 (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				bloodymarry schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> da wir auch ein ehrhebliches problem mit probenzauber haben, wollte ich mal unsere geschichte dazu beitragen. also mein mann wollte nur an dem gewinnspiel teilnehmen, und hat natürlich wie es so passiert, das mit den agbs und dem probenzauber überlesen. so nach 14 tagen kam gleich eine rechnung per email die wir bezahlen sollen, worauf ich gleich einen lex dazu geschrieben habe, das wir dies nicht wollen, sofort kündigen und widerrufen usw... dann bekamen wir zurück, das wir die frist von 14 tagen nicht eingehalten hätten usw. 3 wochen später ein brief, mit der drohung ein inkassounternehmen zu beauftragen. so heute wieder eine rechnungsemail.
> so ich hab mir dann den ganzen mist nochmals durchgelesen und festgestellt , das die den absatz d) unter den allg. geschäftsbed. pkt. 4 nicht erfüllt haben...der besagt das man umgehend nach der registrierunge eine email bekommen sollte, wo nochmals auf die agbs usw hingewiesen wird... diese besagte email ist nie bei uns eingetroffen. somit wäre die sache ja eigentlich hinfällig oder??? ich bitte um hilfe, da wir das geld eh nicht haben (hartz4 empfänger+kleinkind) und wir son zauber im sack nicht haben wollen..ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus..:-?


Hallo 
Das Problem hatte ich auch und ich habe einfach auf meinem Widerrufsrecht gepocht. Vielleicht schreibest du an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien da bekommst du einen Frage bogen zum ausfüllen.
Den ausgefüllten frage bocken sendest du einfach auch als Kopie an Probenzauber.de und sagst das du dich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien gewand hast.
Ich habe fast jeden Tag eine Mail an Probenzauber geschickt und mich da beschwert das sie sich an keine Vereinbarungen halten die sie in ihren AGB´s stehen haben.


----------



## bloodymarry (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ja habe mittlerweile eine mail an die staatsanwaltschaft wien geschickt, und den sachverhalt erklärt.mal sehen was kommt, warte jetzt auch erstmal ab. kommt die nächste email oder brief von probenzauber werde ich das mit der widerrufsbelehrung denen nochmal mitteilen...werde jedenfalls keinen cent zahlen..

achja und wenn ich mir jeden arktikel in den zeitungen durchlesen würde, bräuchte ich monate, man kann leider nun mal nicht alles wissen...:wall:


----------



## Wembley (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				bloodymarry schrieb:
			
		

> achja und wenn ich mir jeden arktikel in den zeitungen durchlesen würde, bräuchte ich monate, man kann leider nun mal nicht alles wissen.


Drum werden die wichtigsten Links zu Artikeln auch hier gepostet. In diesem Thread (und auch in anderen) stehen mittlerweile wahnsinnig viele Infos und Userberichte.

Und nicht vergessen: Diese beiden Links (bitte auf den Text mit der blauen Schrift klicken)

Was soll ich jetzt tun und bitte helft mir...

Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos

Hier steht viel Interessantes.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## kamikatze (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

kennt sich irgendwer mit einer seite aus, auf der man seine lebenserwartung errechnen kann? habe jetzt auch noch dort eine rechnung bekommen über 48 euro. voll übel. ist denk ich das gleiche wie probenzauber.de


----------



## SEP (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				kamikatze schrieb:
			
		

> kennt sich irgendwer mit einer seite aus, auf der man seine lebenserwartung errechnen kann?


Schau hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41104


----------



## Happy (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Habe heute endlich das Schreiben von der Inkasso Firma bekommen:-p 
Soll ich darauf antworten oder bringt das eh nichts:roll: 
Ich glaube ich wende mich auch mal an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien, vielleicht bringt das ja mal was.
Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Bis bald

BESTIMMT


----------



## bergie (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo mir ist das selbe passiert mit probenzauber aus angst hatte ich das geld überwieseb was mache ich jetzt bitte um hilfe gruss bergie:


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Du hast bezahlt - also was willst du nun noch machen? Dein Geld kannst du getrost abschreiben und darauf warten, dass dir irgend eine Firma mal eine kostenlose Probe schickt.


----------



## bloodymarry (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ja oder wenns noch nicht so lange zurückliegt, einfach zurückbuchen lassen durch die bank....
hab noch keinen bescheid von der staatsanwaltschaft wien bekommen...


----------



## excessor (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo, bin zufällig auf diesen Fred gestoßen, wurde leider auch von Probenzauber.de [........] und habe überwiesen.
Asche auf mein Haupt, naja Lehrgeld und so.


Habe mir mal Visual Route 2006 runtergeladen und mal probenzauber.de eingegeben.

Da werden dann diverse Interessante Daten über den Besitzer und Administrator der Homepage ausgespuckt, müßt ihr mal ausprobieren.

Vielleicht erreicht man da die Leute mal Privat.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## excessor (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hab noch folgendes entdeckt.

http://help.orf.at/?suche=probenzauber&submit. x=0&submit.y=0

http://www.prosieben.de/lifestyle_m...9&the_id=1712208&PHPSESSID=67d5ff5615f840105a


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				excessor schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht erreicht man da die Leute mal Privat.


Wozu, was soll diese hinlänglich bekannte Erkenntnis bringen?


----------



## Uri (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war leider unvorischtig und habe mich genau bei eben diesem anbieter probenzauber angemeldet.
Nun bekam ich nach 14 Tagen eine Rechnung und ich war ganz verwundert.
Ausserdem las ich nach das die Rücktrittsfrist nur 14 Tage beträgt.

Kann ich trotzdem nun kündigen? Bzw muss ich nun die Zahlungen leisten?

Ich bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Uri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte um Hilfe.


Der übliche, treffende Kommentar, > HIER <.


----------



## bloodymarry (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hi uri, hast du schon die bestätigungemail bekommen???wenn du die nicht hast, haben die keine rechte da was einzufordern, habe nämlich das selbe problem...


----------



## celiaa (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

:unbekannt: hi ihr, also ich hab auf eine mahnung vom 5.mai garnicht reagiert..mal sehen was kommt ..bisher nichts,und sie bekommen auch niichts.hab einen rechtschutz und werde ihn nutzen wenn sie tranig werden. ich meine wo gibts denn sowas das man menschen [........]? es macht mich böse..und traurig zu gleich. in was für einer welt leben wir denn? ich würde so nie jemanden [......]..es ist wie es ist. aber hier habe ich viel gelesen..ohne eure beiträge hätte ich schon gezahlt,aber so..denke ich viel über alles nach.und ich kanns nicht einsehen. die werden keinen cent bekommen [.......]. take care @ all:tröst:

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sirpreis (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich bin in dieser Sache ja jetzt schon seit April, habe bereits 2 Mahnungenbekommen und bekomme demnächst angeblich Post vom Inkassounternehmen. Ich war beim Verbraucherschutz und habe dort einen Musterbrief bekommen, den ich an Probenzauber geschickt habe. Heute kam wieder die Standart-Mail..."Wir können Ihrem Widerruf nicht folge leisten"...


Nun meine frage.....ist es bei IRGENDEINEm von euch schon zu einem Gerichtsverfahren oder ähnlichem gekommen?

Solange die mir Drohungen schicken und nichts passiert, macht mir das nichts aus. Aber ich würde gerne wissen ob die dann tatsächlich auch einen Schritt weitergehen.


Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				sirpreis schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine frage.....ist es bei IRGENDEINEm von euch schon zu einem Gerichtsverfahren oder ähnlichem gekommen?


Solange ich in diesem (und anderen Foren)  mitlese noch nie.

cp


----------



## macova (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo!!

Habe heute wieder eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten, diesmal soll ich 139,66€ überweisen.
Und es ist schon wieder eine Neue Inkassofirma Pro Ivent Billing Center.
Habe denen eine Email geschrieben, adss ich dieser Aufforderung nicht nachkomme, da ich mich nich bei Probenzauber angemeldet habe.
Und wenn sie Forderung nicht unterlasse ich Anzeige erstatte und mit meinen Anwalt Klage einreiche.

Kann ich noch was gegen Die unternehmen??

Mir reichts langsam!!!!!!!!!

Grüße
Conni


----------



## stupsi75 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo!

Ich habe mich bei Probenzaber auch nicht angemeldet und als ich eine Email bekommen habe wo ich meine Daten bestätigen sollte bin ich diese nicht nachgegangen! Da habe ich gedacht das wär damit erledigt und dann kam die Rechnung und darauf hin hingeschrieben und anangerufen...zeitverschwändung!!! Dann bekam ich die erste Mahnung ich nicht reagiert nach einem Monat bekam ich eine Email das der Inhaber gewechselt hat nicht mehr Opulentia sondern ein Herr S.R. Dann kam zwei Monate lang nichts aber heute ein Brief von der Opulentia 2 Mahnung wenn ich nicht bezahle Inkasso oder eine gerichtliches Mahnverfahren!
Ich werde nichts Unternehmen ich warte mal was noch kommt von mir bekommen sie gar nichts! Ich habe alle Emais ausgedruckt! Sollen die mal nachschauen ob sie mir belegen können das ich mich angemeldet habe und das ich dieses bestätigt habe sollen sie mir das mal schriftlich zeigen muß ja bei denen doch was angekommen sein!?Wer ist den jetzt der Inhaber!?


----------



## reductor (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Kleiner Statusbericht:

Mitte Mai kam die letzte Mahnung mit der Androhung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens ... hätte bis Anfang Juni bezahlen sollen.

Bisher keine Reaktion von denen ...


----------



## Yasmin (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ICh habe nach ca 2 Monaten wieder Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen.Diesmal soll ich ca 140 Euro zahlen...Gibt es immer noch Leute die das zahlen...??Ist es wieder ein Rundbrief an jeden der noch nicht gezahlt hat, mit der Hffnung das wir wissen sollen das wir noch nicht aus dem Spiel sind?? Ich weiß echt nicht wie oft die noch was schicken wollen...Ob es wirklich zum Mahnverfahren kommmen wird...??ICh habe echt keine Ahnung...aber ich zahle definitiv NICHT!! ICh habe ja auch keine Reaktion auf meine Briefe bekommen...Hart bleiben ...ist meine Devise..


----------



## stupsi75 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Wer ist den jetzt nun der Inhaber?
Opulentia oder der Herr S.R.? Oder beide?
Hat sich das wieder geändert? Also die 2.Mahnung kam ja jetzt wieder durch die Opulentia vielleicht kommt noch eine durch den Herrn S.R.!?:wall:


----------



## Wembley (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				stupsi75 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist den jetzt nun der Inhaber?
> Opulentia oder der Herr S.R.? Oder beide?


Nun, derzeit stehen beide im Impressum. Opulentia und besagter Herr als Geschäftsführer.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stupsi75 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ja dann! Mal schauen wie es weiter geht! Vielleicht  warte ich jetzt wieder zwei Monate dann meldet sich die Inkasso!:-? Ich bleib auch Hart ich zahle ganz bestimmt nicht!
Sollen sie mich mal vor Gericht bringen ich bin da! Mal schauen ob die auch aufkreuzen:scherzkeks: 
Mal schauen wann sie die schnauze voll haben! Ich denke das wird sich noch in die länge ziehen!


----------



## reductor (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hihi ... zum Mahnverfahren lassen die es garnicht kommen ... sie können nicht beweisen, dass ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe ... wie auch. Der Vertrag kam nie zustande.

Und das wissen die ... die machen einen auf Angst einjagen


----------



## Petra (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo  zusammen,

hab am 5. mai einen Brief an Probenzauber geschickt ( von der Verbraucher-
zentrale ) . Habe 2 tage später per mail einen breif bekommen , den sie  mir schon mal geschickt hatten ,habe nicht drauf reagiert. seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört von ihnen.

Ich hoffe da war es nun 

ich froher Hoffnung

Ps die bekommen kein geld von mir


Petra


----------



## stupsi75 (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo Petra!

Da wird noch was kommen ! Ich hab auch erst gedacht es kommt nichts mehr hat auch etwas über 2 Monate gedauert aber dann... 
Durchhalten!!!:-p


----------



## Nad (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo an alle!

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein. Meine Mutter ist auch auf Probenzauber hereingefallen und wir haben auch die oft genannte "Letzte Mahnung" bekommen.

Nachdem ich den gesamten Beitrag hier durchgeackert habe, wollte ich nun als letzte Reaktion von uns auch diesen Brief mit der Anfechtung etc schicken (wie es viele hier getan haben).
Bei meiner Mutter war es allerdings so, dass ihr die Sache kurz nach dem Ausfüllen komisch vorkam und sie am gleichen Tag per Mail von ihrem Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch gemacht hat. Das wurde natürlich ignoriert...

Somit erscheint mir das ganze Schreiben nun unnötig, aber wie viele hier bin ich verunsichert, ob wir das nun einfach aussitzen können.

Wäre das Schreiben jetzt also nur Zeitvertreib oder sollte ich das machen? (darf mir das überhaupt beantwortet werden? :roll: )

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Eine weitere Genervte


----------



## Wembley (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Nad schrieb:
			
		

> Somit erscheint mir das ganze Schreiben nun unnötig, aber wie viele hier bin ich verunsichert, ob wir das nun einfach aussitzen können.


Es spitzt sich einfach oftmals auf die Frage zu, ob der jeweilige Anbieter jetzt vor Gericht geht oder nicht. Die bisherigen Erfahrungen zeigen, dass die Bereitschaft solcher Seitenbetreiber, diesen Weg einzuschlagen, stark endenwollend ist bzw. ist uns bei Probenzauber noch kein Fall bekannt geworden, dass es einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gegeben hätte bzw. die Sache gar vor Gericht verhandelt worden wäre. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie dies noch tun würden, wird allgemein als sehr gering eingeschätzt. Aber Garantie gibt es dafür keine. Außerdem können die noch viele "lustige" Briefe schicken. Das kann noch lange gehen. 


			
				Nad schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das Schreiben jetzt also nur Zeitvertreib oder sollte ich das machen? (darf mir das überhaupt beantwortet werden? )


Nicht nur, dass eine Antwort ein Verstoss gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz sein könnte, wenn es zu sehr in Richtung Einzelfallberatung ginge, gibt es hier durchaus Auffassungsunterschiede, die in folgendem Link zusammengefasst sind:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127481#post127481
Als generelle Info und vielleicht auch Entscheidunghilfe empfehle ich dir aber diesen viel gelesenen Link:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Im Allgemeinen ist ist immer gut, fundierte Infos zu haben, damit man weiß, warum man was tut oder nicht. Beruhigt ungemein. :-D 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## kreta (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo zusammen

ich bin auf den Probezauber "reingefallen" nun habe ich eine Mahnung erhalten mit Androhung auf ein Inkasso :wall: 
als ich es bemerkt habe das man da ja was bezahlen muss, war ich leider schon über die 14 tage rücktrittsrecht...

ich da wohl nicht mehr raus,oder?


----------



## Wembley (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

@kreta
Das Standardprogramm:

1) Das mal zur Einführung lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
2) Diesen Thread, in dem du gepostet hast und der probenzauber.de zum Thema hat, aufmerksam lesen. Da gibt es viele interessante Userberichte und sonstige Infos.
3) Grundsätzliches über Online-Abos: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Wenn du das liest und mit deiner Situation und den anderen Userberichten vergleichst, wirst du sicher bald um einiges schlauer sein.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## kreta (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

hallo wembley
vielen dank für die Info und die links. ich hab mich mal durch die ganzen treads geklickt. ich bin froh, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die anscheinend dem zauber auf den leim gegangen bin...

ich habe dem herrn r. mal noch eine mail geschrieben und bin natürlich noch einmal auf die seite probenzauber.de gegangen - und, ohh wunder - es steht das keine anmeldungen mehr angenommen werden!¨!

kann es sein das sich da was tut weil so viele beschwerden eingegangen sind?

bis jetzt habe ich auf jeden fall nichts mehr gehört - hoffe das bleibt auch so...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				kreta schrieb:
			
		

> bin natürlich noch einmal auf die seite probenzauber.de gegangen - und, ohh wunder - es steht das keine anmeldungen mehr angenommen werden!
> kann es sein das sich da was tut weil so viele beschwerden eingegangen sind?



Nein, er hat wieder einen Nachfolger kreiert: Die Livia aus Berlin/Wien/Sofia, die sich "immer so tierisch freut, weil ihr der Postbote so viele Proben bringt", wurde mal wieder exhumiert*g*

h**p://w*w.probenfactory.com

Den Zauberer unter der Livia haben sie wohl übersehen.....


----------



## kreta (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

na toll  die kriegt man wohl nie tot!!
kenn das von dialer - da hatten wir im geschäft echt viel zu tun - und viel wütende kunden...
deshalb ärgert es mich auch so, dass ich da drauf reingefallen bin...:wall:


----------



## *susa* (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Tja, was soll man sagen. Ich bin nach langer Interneterfahrung und Vorsicht trotzdem auf diese - pardon - [...] reingefallen.  Ich werde also heute zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale gehen und mit beraten lassen. Mittlerweile heißt es ja nicht mehr Probenzauber, sondern probenfactory.de. Bin ja mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt. Bevor ich denen 96 EUR überweise, geb ich lieber das Doppelte und Dreifache für einen Anwalt aus.  [...]

_[Ausdruck und Fremdverlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## kreta (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ihr habt wenigstens einen Verbraucherschutz oder sowas - ich wüsste nicht mal ob es das hier in der CH gibt....
wie gesagt, ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab was passiert - hab zumindest immer noch nichts bekommen und die mahnung ist nun doch schon etwas her...
:-p


----------



## *susa* (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Na ja, ich schaue sehr selten in meinem Zweitaccount. Gestern hab ich das mal wieder getan und schwupp hab ich vom 4. Juli entsetzt die Mahnung entdeckt. Ich kann mich absolut nicht erinnern, dass ich diese komische Bestätigung zur Registrierung angeklickt habe.... [...]. :roll: 

Wenn man sowas in der SChweiz nicht hat, wärs nat. schlecht. Sowas kann einem schon mal helfen, ausserdem ist es ja gratis.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. Bitte dringend die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## kreta (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

naja, ich werd eh erst was unternehmen, wenn da noch weiter was kommt. dann ruf ich mal den rechtsschutz an - die helfen sicherlich auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				kreta schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt wenigstens einen Verbraucherschutz oder sowas - ich wüsste nicht mal ob es das hier in der CH gibt


Natürlich gibt es das... und manchmal sind die sogar recht erfolgreich...
www.konsumentenschutz.ch
Ausserdem gibt es da doch die Lauterkeitskommission unter www.lauterkeit.ch
Nicht zu vergessen: "Kassensturz" --> www.kassensturz.ch
Leider aber im Moment in der Sommerpause
http://www.sf.tv/sf1/kassensturz/interaktiv/forum_sommerpause.php


----------



## *susa* (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hab denen heute eine E-mail geschrieben, weil ich doch erst am Mittwoch zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale komme. Hab halt geschrieben, dass es nicht meine IP ist, etc.. Können die eigentlich herausfinden von welcher IP mal eine E-mail versendet hat? 

Das macht mich alles noch ganz kirre :scherzkeks: Ich hab keine Lust eine Rechnung zu zahlen die dann durch Inkassogebühren 130 EUR aufwärts ist....


----------



## kreta (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

jetzt wo du's sagst kommt's mir auch grad in den sinn   vielen dank!
ja, kassensturz - und beobachter - aber die sind mit der themenwahl sehr sehr beschränkt und wählerisch. das wäre kein thema mehr - nehm ich an - da sie schon von den dialern berichtet haben...

wie gesagt, bis jetzt habe ich ruhe - und ich hoffe, dass es auch so bleibt...

@ aka aka bist du auch betroffen?


----------



## SEP (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				kreta schrieb:
			
		

> @ aka aka bist du auch betroffen?


:vlol:


> Aka-Aka - Chaostheoretiker - registriert seit 16.02.2004 - Beiträge 4.740


Nein, Aka-Aka ist (heute) nicht mehr "betroffen", sondern als unser Chaostheoretiker
 nach Ende "seines Falls" hier gestrandet und halt geblieben ...


----------



## kreta (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ach so - auch schön


----------



## BullsEye (18 Juli 2006)

*TTT droht mit Inkasso*

Hallo, ich habe vor ca 1 monat einen brief bekommen, in dem stand 2.Mahnung-letzte Mahnung...

ich soll mich ende märz auf probenblitz.de angemeldet haben...diese seite habe ich noch nie besucht...
es muss mich also jemand dort angemeldet haebn, mit falsche email und co....
ich bekam also die 2. mahnung ( die 1. soll per mail kommen, die bestätigung auch) da mich aber jemand mit ner falschen mail angemeldet hat, bekam ich aber nix von der bestätigung

ich bin dann zur polizei und habe anzeige gegen unbekannt gemacht, wegen betruges...die polizei hat mir geraten, dass ich nicht zahlen soll und abwartenn

es kam lange zeit nix, jetzt habe ich einen biref von einem inkasso büro bekommen, dass ich nun statt 99 euro 127, euro zahlen soll.....bis zum 27.7...sonst....

was soll ich nun tun? das inkasso büro macht ja nur seinen job, was kann ich aber gegen ttt machen?

gibts ne möglichkeit? nen brief?

wäre echt cool, wenn ihr mir helft, bin am verzweifeln!

mfg christian!


----------



## reductor (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

cool bleiben ...

am besten du machst erstmal gar nix.
Hab den Brief auch Anfang Mai bekommen ... seither aber nix mehr.


----------



## BullsEye (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

den selben mit inkasso und das du 127,xx zahlen sollst, sonst...??

will nicht, dass die bei mir vor der tür stehen!


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				BullsEye schrieb:
			
		

> will nicht, dass die bei mir vor der tür stehen!


du siehst zuviele  TV-US-Krimiserien


----------



## *susa* (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Die stehen doch nicht vor deiner Tür. Die Leben anscheinend davon, dass sich leute einschüchtern lassen. Ich zahl denen sicher nix, weil ja wirklich jeder jeden anmelden kann. Man muss nicht mal die Email Adresse kennen, irgendeine Fake Adresse. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass Leute sowas ausnutzen um andere reinzureiten... na vielen Dank auch. Heute gehts endlich zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale. Da lass ich mir einfach noch einmal die ganzen Gesetztestexte geben, usw. Sowas passiert mir auf jeden Fall nicht wieder so schnell. *hoff*


----------



## BullsEye (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

na was ratet ihr mir nun??
soll ich einfach abwarten oder auch zu verbraucherschutzzentrale gehen??
ich zahl doch nicht für sachen, die ich nie getan habe....
kann ich denen nicht nen brief schicken, mit paragraphen?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				BullsEye schrieb:
			
		

> na was ratet ihr mir nun??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
muß anscheinend immer wieder mal ins Gedächnis gerufen werden


> Allerdings dabei beachten: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## reductor (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

habt ihr mal auf die Seite geschaut?

Ganz oben steht: *Im Moment sind keine Anmeldungen möglich*


----------



## *susa* (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Dafür kann man sich jetzt bei probenfactory anmelden... ist doch dasselbe


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kann man sich jetzt bei probenfactory anmelden... ist doch dasselbe


in einem winziges Scrollfenster die ellenlangen Infos 


> mit der folgenden Informationsseite kommen wir unseren gesetzlichen Informations- und Belehrungspflichten nach.
> ....


und die übliche Drohgebärde 


> Um Missbrauch und wissentliche Falscheingaben zu vermeiden, wird Ihre IP-Adresse xx.xx.xx.xx  bei der Teilnahme gespeichert. Anhand dieser Adresse sind Sie über Ihren Provider: abc  identifizierbar.


bestimmt nicht das Unternehmen , sondern bestenfalls  Ermittlungsbehörden und
 deren Nähe haben diese Unternehmen nach meiner  Kenntnis noch nie  gesucht...


----------



## *susa* (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Wie jetzt? Ist doch beides Opulentia und bei probenzauber wars ja mal dasselbe Layout.


----------



## Stardust (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt?




sofort anmelden


----------



## *susa* (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Das war IRONIE. Ich bin doch selbst auf den Mist reingefallen. :roll:


----------



## kreta (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

haben wir nicht alle nun etwas dazu gelernt?

jaaa, wir wollen Gratismuster - nix wie hin zu den vaganten! *ggg*
im Ernst - es werden hier noch viele Seiten beschrieben bis der ganze Zauber vorbei ist....


----------



## *susa* (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Solange es Leute gibt, die sich von diesen haltlosen E-mail einschüchtern lassen und zahlen, solange gibts solche Firmen. :-?


----------



## celiaa (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Solange es Leute gibt, die sich von diesen haltlosen E-mail einschüchtern lassen und zahlen, solange gibts solche Firmen. :-?


  seh ich auch so..war erst ziemlich eingeschüchtert..und dachte mist, was hab ich wieder angestellt.hat etwas gedauert bis ich erkannte das es nicht mein fehler war, sondern menschen die damit ihren geldbeutel füllen.auf dem rücken derer die sparen oder etwas gewinnen wollen. nun, ich danke dem forum tolle beiträge und hilfestellungen.von schlauen köpfen hier, ich würd einige in die politik wählen von euch*g* danke:bussi:


----------



## celiaa (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

achja..und ich hab auch nichts bezahlt, der letzte kontakt ihreseits bestand am 4.5.


----------



## BullsEye (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

also ihr habt einfach nicht gezahlt???
soll ich jetzt einfach abwarten?
bin angeblich bei probenblitz riengefallen (mich hat da irgendwer angemeldet...ip rücken die nicht raus...also kein nachweis erbracht, dass ich es war..)

dann hat mir das inkasso büro geschrieben...soll ich weiter igrnorieren???
bräuchte mal nen rat, was ihr gemacht habt!!


----------



## celiaa (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

eben bullseye, einiges wurde ganz gut beschrieben. nun bist du doch ganz sicher im recht. ich für mich habe die ingnoration denen gegenüber gewählt, da es ihnen auch egal war welchen einwand ich gebracht habe. da du dich nicht angemeldet hast, denke ich hast du nichts zu befürchten..und da war ja noch das mit dem "beweisen" ob du dich überhaupt angemeldet hast.eine IP reicht als nachweis nicht, und deine daten können viele eingeben..meine ich.


----------



## *susa* (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Irgendwo hab ich hier auch schon mal die Paragraphen gelesen, oder halt zumindest etwas, was ich in den Brief an die schreiben kann. Wg. nicht genügender Aufklärung und diesen 3 Monaten. Sonst muss ich jetzt über 60 Seiten durchblättern


----------



## reductor (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

spar dir den Brief ... und auch Mails ...
Bringt nix ... die reagieren nicht drauf. Einfach aussitzen ...


----------



## BullsEye (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ok, warte ich halt ab, die frist ist der 27.7, hat das inkasso büro geschrieben!
habe nur angst, dass die vor der tür stehen und was mitnehmen, obwohl ich im recht bin!
wenn die die ip als "unterschrift " nehmen, sollen sie doch, ich habe mich nicht angemeldet, war irgendjemand! so bekomm ich wenigstens raus, wer es war...habe ja ne anzeige wegen betruges bei der polizei gemacxht....aber die gehen da auch nicht nach!

also ihr meint aussitzen? hatte schon email kontakt, aber nix erfolgreiches/vernünftiges von denen zurückgekommen!


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Wer soll denn vor der Tür stehen? Das Inkasso-Büro? Da wird niemand kommen, das kommt höchstens in schlechten Fernseh-Krimis vor. Und wenn jemand kommt, dann wäre das höchstens der Gerichtsvollzieher, aber der kommt erst, wenn du einem vorher eingetroffenem GERICHTLICHEN Mahnbescheid nicht fristgerecht widersprichst.


----------



## Don Pablo (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

*susa* schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich hier auch schon mal die Paragraphen gelesen, oder halt zumindest etwas, was ich in den Brief an die schreiben kann. Wg. nicht genügender Aufklärung und diesen 3 Monaten.



reductor schrieb:


> spar dir den Brief ... und auch Mails ...
> Bringt nix ... die reagieren nicht drauf.



wegen der **-heute.com habe ich auch ein Schreiben als Widerruf abgeschickt. Auch mit Hinweisen auf Paragraphen usw. Die reagieren schon darauf, indem sie ihre Forderungen bekräftigen. Erst unter Zuhilfenahme der Rechtschutzversicherung und eines Anwaltes ist es ruhig geworden. Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass nun nichts mehr kommt.
Hoffe ich doch zumindest.


----------



## *susa* (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				reductor schrieb:
			
		

> spar dir den Brief ... und auch Mails ...
> Bringt nix ... die reagieren nicht drauf. Einfach aussitzen ...



Wenn ich ein Einschreiben rauslasse, dann können die mir nicht unterstellen ich hätte nicht drauf reagiert oder ähnliches.  

@Don Pablo. Kannst du mir mal ne PN mit dem Brief schicken? :spitz: Problem ist, dass meine Eltern keine Rechtsschutzversicherung haben...


----------



## Stardust (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ein Einschreiben rauslasse, dann können die mir nicht unterstellen ich hätte nicht drauf reagiert oder ähnliches.



Werden sie auch nicht, aber sie haben dann zumindest eine bestätigte Postadresse, an die weitere Mahnungen gehen können.

Deshalb: Porto sparen, dafür Tee kaufen, abwarten, den mit Hilfe des gesparten Portos gekauften Tee trinken und erst auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid mit Widerspruch reagieren.


----------



## *susa* (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Stardust schrieb:
			
		

> *susa* schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber man kann doch nur innerhalb von 3 Monaten diese Widerspruch einlegen. Die schicken dann sicher genau nach 3 Monaten was, dass ich nix mehr machen kann.


----------



## Stardust (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich will dich nicht davon abhalten, aber dein Widerspruch wird die genauso wenig davon abhalten, dir weitere Mahnungen zuzusenden


----------



## Wembley (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man kann doch nur innerhalb von 3 Monaten diese Widerspruch einlegen. Die schicken dann sicher genau nach 3 Monaten was, dass ich nix mehr machen kann.


????
Du meinst wohl "Widerruf" oder wie man es in Ö ausdrückt, "Rücktritt". 
Wie das in Deutschland gesetzlich aussieht, wird in folgendem Link beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439
Kurz gesagt: Es gibt eine normale Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen (Deutschland), ist über das Widerrufsrecht nicht ordnungsgemäß belehrt, verlängert sich die Frist. Schließlich gibt es, allgemein gesehen, auch noch Fälle, wo eine Widerrufsfrist ausbleibt. Aber was schreib ich, der von mir genannte Link erklärt das viel genauer. 

Zum Thema "reagieren" oder "nicht reagieren": Da hat sich Rolf76 auch schon seine Gedanken gemacht. Es geht da hauptsächlich um SMS-Abos, aber es lässt sich vieles auf andere Internet-Abos übertragen. Hier der Link:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127481#post127481

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## chant1 (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Huhu war lange nicht mehr hier bezahlen nix, schaut euch die seite mal an:sun:


----------



## Anja22 (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hi!

Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, das wenn man nicht auf die schreiben reagiert, schnell wieder ruhe hat!

Habe mitte mai eine Mahnung bekommen mit der androhung eines gerichtlichen mahnverfahrends. Sollte 130 euro zahlen. Ich habe es einfach ignoriert und seit dem nichts mehr von denen gehört.

gruß anja


----------



## reductor (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

dito


----------



## sirpreis (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Naja ich möchts noch nicht so recht glauben....seit Mai ist bei mir auch nichts mehr passiert...und wir haben bald August....das is doch schon ne ganze Ecke her....


aber ich weiss schon...jez freue ich mich und in 3 Tagen is dann plötzlich wieder was im Briefkasten....bei dem Verein blcikst du nich durch....


----------



## Yasmin (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

da sagste aber was....ich habe mich auch die ganze Zeit gefreut...und was ist nü...ein Brief vom Inkasso...LETZTE AUFFORDERUNG VOR DEM MAHNVERFAHREN....!!
was soll ich jetzt machen??Wieder Widerrufen??Dort anrufen??Nicht reagieren??
Wer hat noch Post bekommen..??Was macht Ihr nun??
Habe in meinem Mailfach noch den Wideruf an Probenzauber...bringt das was als Nachweiß??


----------



## Don Pablo (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Yasmin schreib:


> LETZTE AUFFORDERUNG VOR DEM MAHNVERFAHREN....!!
> was soll ich jetzt machen??Wieder Widerrufen??Dort anrufen??Nicht reagieren??


Wenn Du schon einmal widerrufen hast, reicht das erstmal aus. 
Hast Du eine Bestätigung deines Widerrufs? Wenn nicht, dann mache das nochmal per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.
Warum willst Du weitere Kosten für 'nen Anruf verschwenden?
Lehn dich zurück und lass die mahnen soviel sie wollen.
Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid bei dir ankommt, musst Du reagieren. Und zwar innerhalb von 14 Tagen. Aber der wird wohl kaum kommen. 
Also cooool bleiben.


----------



## Lilly (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo an Alle, denen es so geht wie mir.
Nach zahlreichen Briefen habe ich gestern diesen Brief bekommen:



> LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE
> 
> Forderung der Firma Refenner vom 13.03.06
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Lilly schrieb:
			
		

> Bei fruchtlosem Ablauf dieser Nachfrist werden die Rechtsanwälte unserer Mandantschaft die Ansprüche gerichtlich geltend machen und anschließend im Wege der Zwangsvollstreckung beitreiben.


So ein Quark, erstmal käme der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid und dann (bei Widerspruch) käme es ggf. zur Verhandlung 
(auf die wir alle gespannt sind) und erst wenn nach einem negativen Urteil der Schuldner nicht zahlen würde, 
käme es zu einer Zwangsvollstreckung. Hier wird ja mächtig getrommelt und auf den Putz gehauen....

cp


----------



## Stardust (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Nach der letzten kommt die allerletzte, dann die allerallerletzte usw.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Das ist doch alles nur Trapper-Gewiehere.......


----------



## kreta (2 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

seh ich inzwischen genauso - hab bis jetzt auch nichts mehr erhalten - bin ganz froh drüber...
aber eben - man weiss bei denen nicht so genau ob nicht doch mal wieder eine mahnung eintrudelt...
bis dahin geht es mir gut 

nur nicht panisch machen lassen!


----------



## *susa* (26 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Anscheinend kann man probenfactory.com gar nicht mehr aufrufen. Funktioniert zumindest bei mir nicht mehr. Heißt das, dass die wieder unter einem anderen Namen weitermachen?


----------



## Wembley (26 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend kann man probenfactory.com gar nicht mehr aufrufen.


Richtig. Schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr. Auch probenzauber.de kann man seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr erreichen. Smsking.tv ist sowieso seit langem offline.


			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das, dass die wieder unter einem anderen Namen weitermachen?


Der Herr R., der zuletzt bei beiden Proben-Seiten im Impressum stand, wohl eher nicht mehr so schnell.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## *susa* (26 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht dieses Widerrufsschreiben aufgesetzt. Wollte das die Tage machen, aber das hat sich dadurch doch erübrigt, oder? Denn wenn man die Seite nicht einmal mehr aufrufen kann, können die mir deshalb doch schlecht mit "rechtlichen" Mitteln kommen.


----------



## Wembley (26 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht dieses Widerrufsschreiben aufgesetzt. Wollte das die Tage machen, aber das hat sich dadurch doch erübrigt, oder?


Dies kann ich dir nicht zu hundert Prozent versprechen. Ich habe leider keine Infos darüber, was derzeit in Wien abläuft. Ich kann nur meine Beobachtungen hinsichtlich der Projekte des Herrn R. wiedergeben: 
1) Probenzauber.de (welches von ihm übernommen wurde) ließ einige Zeit keine Neuanmeldungen zu und ist schon seit einigen Tagen offline.
2) probenfactory.com war nicht allzu lange online. Die Seite ist schon längere Zeit nicht erreichbar.
3) smsking.tv verschwand auch relativ schnell. Da kommt noch was dazu: Mitte Mai bekamen plötzlich viele User Rechnungen, die sich dort laut deren Aussagen nicht angemeldet haben. User, die sich zu einem großen Teil alle am 1. Mai angemeldet haben sollen, dies aber bestritten haben. 

Nun, man kann so seine Schlüsse ziehen, die man aber, solange nichts konkret vermeldet wird, für sich behalten sollte und sich eventuell auch als falsch herausstellen können.


			
				*susa* schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wenn man die Seite nicht einmal mehr aufrufen kann, können die mir deshalb doch schlecht mit "rechtlichen" Mitteln kommen.


Allgemein sei die Frage gestellt: Muss die Seite online sein, damit die ihre versprochenen Dienste erfüllen können? Bei den SMS-Seiten ist es klar. Aber hier? 

Da wir, wie gesagt, nicht wissen, was sich in Wien derzeit abspielt, wäre ich vorsichtig, in diesem Fall alles schon als erledigt anzusehen. Denn Mahnungen von Inkassobrüros oder wem auch immer trudelten die letzte Zeit immer noch in den Postfächern der User ein.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## kamikatze (26 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

ich hab auch den ganzen quatsch bekommen, usw.
hab nicht drauf reagiert. die lassen euch schon irgendwann von ganz allein wieder in ruhe, weil es viel zu viel stress und aufwand ist. einfach nicht reagieren, dann hörts auf, und zu gerichtsverfahren kommts bestimmt nicht - weils totaler quatsch wäre... (meine meinung)
ich hab noch nie mitbekommen - und ich habe mich wirklich gut informiert - dass die irgendwo "einen schritt weiter" gegangen sind.


----------



## jupp11 (26 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				kamikatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch nie mitbekommen - und ich habe mich wirklich gut informiert - dass die irgendwo "einen schritt weiter" gegangen sind.


Die Knaben wären die allerersten, die es in das WWW trompeten würden. Dies ist das  allerbeste und stärkste 
 Indiz  dafür, dass absolut nichts in Richtung gerichtlicher Auseinandersetzung unternommen wurde.

j.


----------



## Probenkiller (27 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

RTL BIZZ PRO SIEBEN hat den vorgang Xentra sozusagen abrewickelt:

[.....]

_Link wegen urheberrrechtlichen Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Probenkiller schrieb:
			
		

> ......


Klasse Link: 





> der Verbraucherschutz rät allen, die auf Xentria hereingefallen sind, nicht zu bezahlen!


----------



## Probenkiller (27 August 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Link:


sorryLeute, Zitat:"Link wegen urheberrrechtlichen Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR"
[...]

_[Zum letzten Mal: Wir verbreiten nicht solche Links. Bei weiteren Wiederholungen wird das Benutzerprofil gesperrt. (bh)]_


----------



## champi1993 (30 September 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hab schon seit Juni nichts mehr von denen gehört.
Haben die etwa aufgegeben?:-D


----------



## *susa* (30 September 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Vllt, vllt. auch nicht. Ich habe dann doch nichts unternommen und es laufen lassen nachdem ich im TV von ähnlichen Fällen erfahren habe. :sun:


----------



## sirpreis (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Guckt mal auf deren Internetseite.....scheint sich endgültig erledigt zu haben...


----------



## Froschauge (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



sirpreis schrieb:


> Guckt mal auf deren Internetseite.....scheint sich endgültig erledigt zu haben...



Die "Opulentia" EDV-Dienstleistungs GmbH, vormals Mariahilferstrasse 103/1/25, 1060 Wien, Hugo Wolfgasse 1/17 hat Konkurs angemeldet. Masseverwalter ist Dr. C. B.

lg
/me

_Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Auf der offiziellen Seite des österreichischen Justizministeriums die Bekanntmachung des Konkurses von Opulentia:
http://www.edikte.justiz.gv.at/edik...b9969e530484c1257261007be438?OpenDocument&n=1

Sollte obiger Link aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht funktionieren:
Diesen Link nehmen: http://www.edikte.justiz.gv.at/edikte/id/idedi8.nsf/pge 
und dann als Suchwort "Opulentia" verwenden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Froschauge (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*



Froschauge schrieb:


> Masseverwalter ist Dr. C. B.
> 
> _Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_



Warum ein Name, welcher in jeden amtlichen Verzeichnisen, Internet und Insolvenzdatei publiziert wurde, "zensiert" wird ist mir ein Rätsel. Die Datenangabe dient dazu, dass Gläubiger die Forderungen an Opulentia haben sich direkt an den Masseverwalter wenden können. Dazu ist er ja auch da und dazu publiziert er auch seine Daten.

lg
/me


----------



## webwatcher (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher
> Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten
> fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


Mit der Anmeldung wurden die NUB akzeptiert. Es steht jedem frei das Forum zu verlassen, 
wenn er diese nicht akzeptieren will.


----------



## dvill (7 August 2013)

http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/w...keine-panik-in-malaysia,1472860,23934436.html


> Ein junger Mann ist vor der Großen Jugendstrafkammer am Landgericht Wiesbaden des versuchten und vollendeten Internetbetrugs in 1704 Fällen angeklagt. Doch er erscheint nicht vor seinen Richtern. Er hat sich nach Malaysia abgesetzt.





> Auf Seiten wie probenzauber.de, probenexpress.de oder simsen.de soll er arglose Internetnutzer in die Abofalle gelockt haben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 August 2013)

Das bekannteste "Projekt" des betreffenden "jungen Mannes" aus Hochheim/Main und seines "Unternehmens" NewAdMedia nannte sich "Probino". Die Inkassobutzentätigkeit übernahmen die inzwischen insolvente Proinkasso GmbH aus Neu-Isenburg (seinerzeit noch Hanau) sowie ein damals berühmt-berüchtigter Inkassoanwalt aus Osnabrück.

Auch "simsen.de" ging zuerst auf seine Kappe, bevor er es einem Wiener "kleinen Prinzen" überließ.


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> > Er hat sich nach Malaysia abgesetzt.


Wird dort wohl die Nähe zu Casinos suchen und bald eingesamelt, auf dem Weg wieder nach Europa zurück sein. Ein Leben auf der Flucht ist ein Fluch und sau teuer noch dazu!


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 August 2013)

Das Video des Schweizer TV fand ich seinerzeit klasse, als der kleine Prinz durch die Hintertür entwich und das Interview seinem Daddy überließ.

Wehe, eine deutsche TV-Anstalt hätte ein derartiges Interview ausgestrahlt, Richter B. (damals noch Pressekammer des LG Hamburg, jetzt OLG Hamburg) hätte sicherlich auf Antrag des kleinen Prinzen mit Freuden eine Einstweilige Verfügung erlassen wegen Verstoß gegen das Persönlichkeitsrecht, üble Nachrede, Geschäftsschädigung und Verleumdung!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 August 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Leben auf der Flucht ist ein Fluch und sau teuer noch dazu!



Na ja er hat ja keinen Mord begangen der nie verjährt. Mit genug Kleingeld kann man die paar Jahre bis die Strafe verjährt ist sicher durch halten. Und in Malaysia is es 365 Tage im Jahr so mollig warm


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (21 November 2016)

... da isser wieder aus der Tiefe des malaysischen Raums aufgetaucht und es hat sogar "klick" gemacht ...


----------

